# "Gäsbock und die wilde 13" - Samstag, 11. Mai 2013



## Kelme (2. Oktober 2012)

So frÃ¼h wie letztes Jahr werde ich es fÃ¼r "GÃ¤sbock und die wilde 13" nicht schaffen. Also beginnt die Anmeldefrist erst am 07. Oktober 2012. Auch ein schÃ¶ner Tag.


Termin: Samstag, 11. Mai 2013 - 09:30 Uhr erster Start. 
Ort: Lambrecht(Pfalz) - Regionale Schule Lambrecht in der WiesenstraÃe
Strecken: Es wird zwei geben. Eine mit um die 55 Kilometer LÃ¤nge und eine, die ca. 80 Kilometer auf den Tacho (falls vorhanden) schreibt.
HÃ¶henmeter: Sind vorhanden und die Streckendaten werden im Zuge der Genehmigung nach und nach verÃ¶ffentlicht.
Max. 555 Teilnehmer kÃ¶nnen an den Start gehen.
Keine Zeitnahme. Keine Preisgelder. 
Verpflegung: In 2013 wieder Themen bezogen und an besonderen Orten.
Anmeldung: Ab 07. Oktober 2012 online Ã¼ber www.bike-pfalz.de
 Startgeld: 22,- â¬ und das FinisherprÃ¤sent kann gegen Zuzahlung von 5,- â¬ bezogen werden. Es gibt schon wieder _*kein *_T-Shirt . DafÃ¼r aber ist das PrÃ¤sent wahrscheinlich zweiteilig. Einmal sehr regionsbezogen und das andere passt zum Thema.
Kein Meldeschluss (es sei denn die 555 bezahlten PlÃ¤tze sind voll).
Keine NachmeldegebÃ¼hr.

Weil ich mir die Geschichte mit "Warten, ob die Gemeldeten auch noch bezahlen und damit wirklich einen Startplatz wollen." ersparen will, machen wir es dieses Jahr ein wenig anders. Man/frau erscheint nicht mit Abgabe der Online-Meldung auf der Teilnehmerliste, sondern erst dann, wenn das Startgeld bei uns eingegangen ist. Super einfach (fÃ¼r uns) und transparent fÃ¼r alle. Ich wetz also mindestens einmal pro Woche an an den kleinen SpaÃkassendrucker  und guck mal auf die AuszÃ¼ge.

Warnhinweis: Ich habe es im letzten Jahr schon versucht mit abschreckenden Worten davor zu warnen, dass der GÃ¤sbock auf der Strecke keine AnfÃ¤ngerveranstaltung ist. Das gilt mindestens ebenso heftig fÃ¼r 2013. Mal ein Beispiel: Es ist nicht schlau den Versuch zu starten, die Kaisergarten-Abfahrt auf dem Hardtail mit ausgezogener SattelstÃ¼tze und im Sitzen zu fahren. Das gibt Kloppe bei den MÃ¤nners auf die Eier und bei Frauen macht das bestimmt auch keinen SpaÃ. Man sollte also in der Lage sein, seinen Sattel zu versenken (wie auch immer) und/oder einfach den Federweg der Beine nutzen und im Stehen fahren.
Ich bin guter Hoffnung, das noch ein feines, abschreckendes Video bereit gestellt wird.

Zur Steigerung der Vorfreude: In AbÃ¤nderung der Strecke aus 2012 kommen wir 2013 wieder an dem Punkt vorbei, an dem man diese Aussicht genieÃen kann.



​

Kelme - demnÃ¤chst mehr.


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2012)

Erster!
(was auch immer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (2. Oktober 2012)

Alla hopp, do simma doch widder debei! 

Immer wieder ein schöner Saisonabschluss.


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Erster!
> (was auch immer)



Frühs*****er


----------



## Kelme (2. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Frühs*****er


Jetzt braucht es nicht mehr viel zur SÜD-Erklärung.


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2012)

Passt das hier rein? Nicht das es wieder religiösijär wird.

O.K.: Ist Süd gleich Kavaliersschmerz?

(Lomo - wird Zeit das du mal in kühlere Gefilde kommst.)   
( Lomo 2 - willst du den Schatz in meinem Keller noch vor Anna bergen? Wenn nicht, lager ich ihn lieber mal in trockeneren Räumen)


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht es nicht mehr viel zur SÜD-Erklärung.



Mh? Frühstarrter? 

 @Dddakkk
Zu 1: Jaja
Zu 2: Mh, Freitag?


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2012)

Sollte passen. Eilt aber nicht.
Das zweite ging Ã¼brigens fÃ¼r 51 â¬ weg.

Ach so, sollen wir mal aufhÃ¶ren den GÃ¤sbock-13-SrÃ¤d hier zuzusbÃ¤mmen? 
(aber herrlich, es geht schon wieder los..)


----------



## coffer (2. Oktober 2012)

3.

Einmal die 916 bitte!? 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## onlyforchicks (2. Oktober 2012)

Dabei


----------



## oldman (2. Oktober 2012)

Singlespeed Dienststelle Prag Nord meldet - dabei! Aber sowas von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bakerbiker (3. Oktober 2012)

Servus, da bin ich doch glatt dabei, sofern die Welt im Dezember natürlich nicht untergeht. Ich hätte gerne als Startnmer die 221166 geht das?


----------



## Widu (3. Oktober 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> Singlespeed Dienststelle Prag Nord meldet - dabei! Aber sowas von




Fahrgemeinschaft? Dann bin ich nächstes Jahr auch mit dabei.

Grüße

W.


----------



## Rainer_L. (3. Oktober 2012)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 77527 (3. Oktober 2012)

Die 301 noch frei? Dann wieder für mich bitte.
@ Kelme: Denkst Du noch an mein Leibchen? Kann's ja dann im Mai mitnehmen


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2012)

Bakerbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hätte gerne als Startnmer die 221166 geht das?


Wird teuer .


----------



## unocz (3. Oktober 2012)

juhuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!

bitte für mich die 29 reservieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (3. Oktober 2012)

Dabei! Nummer worscht.


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Oktober 2012)

Dabei - mal sehn ob ich am 07.10. erster bin 

Ach ja: wenn machbar die 777 bitte


----------



## Ducus (3. Oktober 2012)

Yeph........am Start. 
29 wech  
O.K. dann.......
....dann nehme ich das twenty-sixer.....daher die Nummer 26... Bitteeeeee


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ja gewillt jeden (noch möglichen) Startnummernwunsch zu erfüllen. 
Bedingung: Ihr schreibt das schön brav in das Kommentarfeld bei der Online-Anmeldung, die ich gerade vorbereitet habe. Start für die Online-Anmeldung: 07. Oktober 2012 - 00:00 Uhr.


----------



## alexle (3. Oktober 2012)

Auch wieder dabei  
@ Kelme die Zeit rennt nur noch

220 Tage


----------



## Merlinderwahre (3. Oktober 2012)

bin debei un fahr mit


----------



## FrankT69 (3. Oktober 2012)

11. Mai 2013 ist wieder dick im Kalender eingetragen.

Die Keeskuche Biker sind am Start! Vielleicht mal Langstrecke? Oder lieber doch net... mal sehen.

Kelme, wir freun uns!!!


----------



## Bergfried (3. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Erster!
> (was auch immer)


bist ein lieber!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lomo (3. Oktober 2012)

Aussage revidiert!


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2012)

Bergfried schrieb:


> ....Depp!!!


Hat's in der Fischergasse gerade Smog oder war der Mittagsschlaf gestört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (3. Oktober 2012)

Uff....
Ist man mal nen Tag nedd online


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Uff....
> Ist man mal nen Tag nedd online



Wie?!! Ist der 13er etwa schon ausgebucht???!!!


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wie?!! Ist der 13er etwa schon ausgebucht???!!!


 
Do hann isch kää Angschd

Frog mol de Kelme wie lanng die Droggeschbautzer beim ldschde mol fias belche gebraucht hann


----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2012)

Keine Panik. es ging gerade erst der mediale Weckruf durch das Land, dass ab kommenden Sonntag, 07.10.2012 die Anmeldung offen ist.
 @zimbo: 667 wie immer? Hand ist drauf.


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Keine Panik. es ging gerade erst der mediale Weckruf durch das Land, dass ab kommenden Sonntag, 07.10.2012 die Anmeldung offen ist.


 
Kelme, 2,4,8 bitte


----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kelme, 2,4,8 bitte


Die kannst du nicht bezahlen .


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die kannst du nicht bezahlen .


 
Hald e mol
Isch hann letschd Johr geblecht,
ne Flasche Beinschbreitzer rot und ne Andere rosane

Willst Du mich ruinieren


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> @zimbo: 667 wie immer? Hand ist drauf.



Ja, ich wohne immer noch da... 

...Ist ja lustig: da hat jemand ein Bild von mir mit dem Account eines anderen Zimbo verlinkt.
Der war schuld daran, dass mein Account unter "_el Zimbo_" angelegt wurde...


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ja, ich wohne immer noch da...
> 
> ...Ist ja lustig: da hat jemand ein Bild von mir mit dem Account eines anderen Zimbo verlinkt.
> Der war schuld daran, dass mein Account unter "_el Zimbo_" angelegt wurde...


 Von Dir erwarte ich, daß Du frisch rasiert antrittst, damit das wie aufm Bild aussieht
Mit dem roten Unkraut im Gesicht erkenn ich Dich sonst wedda nedd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2012)

Na mal schauen ob der Strandinator auch wieder die weite Reise antritt 
Dann bitte die "23" aufs Nummernschild schreiben


----------



## roischiffer (4. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hald e mol
> Isch hann letschd Johr geblecht,
> ne Flasche Beinschbreitzer rot und ne Andere rosane
> 
> Willst Du mich ruinieren



Bei zugegebenen - weil damit geprahlten - NEUN Saumagen & dem ganzen verbleiten Weißbier brauchste gar nich in einzelne Flaschen zu denken - mindestens Kartons, wenn nich sogar  in Kisten wird da gerechnet


----------



## Sarrois (5. Oktober 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> - weil damit geprahlten -


nix geprahlt!
der Mobbing Dick äääähhhhh Lomo hat gepetzt



roischiffer schrieb:


> NEUN Saumagen


jo ich weiß, hab mich auch mal ganz ganz kurz geschämt
Hab aber dafür extra nen Obulus an den Lichtblick entrichtet.



roischiffer schrieb:


> .....ganzen verbleiten Weißbier


es waren zwei vor der Abfahrt
und erinnere mich aber bitte nedd dran, was danach noch in der Halle passiert ist


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2012)

@Sarrois:
Des rode Uhkraut ziert moi G'sicht schunn länger, als des Bild ald iss.
Aache uffmache, dann klappt's ah!!!


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> nix geprahlt!
> der Mobbing Dick äääähhhhh Lomo hat gepetzt
> ...



... nachdem du gegenüber mir mit den neunen geprahlt hast ...


----------



## Sarrois (5. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> ... nachdem du gegenüber mir mit den neunen geprahlt hast ...


 
geprahlt iss annerschd, awwa bei uns Saarlänner iss halt die Fresserei äss wichtigschde
do kann ma das falsch verstehe
beim GB 13 werd ich mich zurückhalle ...wenn möchlisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> beim GB 13 werd ich mich zurückhalle ...wenn möchlisch


Das wird schwer werden. Gerade eben hat das Espresso-Mobil für den 11. Mai 2013 zugesagt. Das werden wir so platzieren, dass nicht nur die Langstreckler dran vorbei kommen, sondern alle.
Für den Rest der VPs explodieren gerade die Ideen und die Sonder-VP wird der Knaller (schon wieder  ).


----------



## Optimizer (5. Oktober 2012)

Wie im Fatzebuch schon gepostet, hätte ich gerne die 110, allerdings in römischen Ziffern. Dann tauche ich auch mit dem entsprechenden Rad auf. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch ne Schnellspannersattelklemme bestellen, dass ich am Kaisergarten den Sattel versenken kann....


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> am Kaisergarten den Sattel versenken kann....


Mit dem Crosser nicht nur da ...


----------



## roischiffer (5. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> jo ich weiß, hab mich auch mal ganz ganz kurz geschämt
> Hab aber dafür extra nen Obulus an den Lichtblick entrichtet.
> ...


Das nenn ich ja mal ganz ausgevorzüglichst und herzallerliebst 
Bei solch einer vorbildlichen Aktion nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.








PS: Würde mich aber trotzdem nich wundern, wenn auf deinem Schildchen steht:
9 
auf einen Streich
​


----------



## Golem04 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Kelme - Startnummernwunsch
Für mich wird´s der 3. Gäsbock, deshalb hätte ich gerne die 003. 
DankeFB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff ;}


----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben heute für "Gäsbock und die wilde 13" ein wenig Vorarbeiten geleistet und den Platz der Sonder-VP am Wildsaukopf ein wenig "gepimpt". Es wurde direkt ein kleines Fest daraus gemacht.




Wildauskopf-Panorama von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ich glaube am 11. Mai 2013 vergeben wir die Liegeplätze gegen eine kleine Spende für meinetwegen 10 Minuten oder so .




Wellenliegen am Wildsaukopf von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (6. Oktober 2012)

So noch zweieinhalb Stunden


----------



## donnersberger (6. Oktober 2012)

Mein Name ist Jim ... Jim Knopf und ich will mit, bei der wilden 3 Zehen


----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2012)

Mein Gott: Meine Name ist Knopf ... Jim Knopf.
Der Kerl heißt ja auch nicht Bond James, du Tr..... .


----------



## donnersberger (6. Oktober 2012)

hey stimmt, wird Zeit, dass mal wieder ein Bond kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (6. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mein Gott: Meine Name ist Knopf ... Jim Knopf.
> Der Kerl heißt ja auch nicht Bond James, du Tr..... .



Kelme spärr uff, die Flasch Woi is gleich all


----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2012)

Geduld mein Guter. Trink halt noch ein Karslberg .
Andererseits - ich könnte ja wirklich einfach mal aus Spaß eine Stunde früher aufmachen ...


Kelme - bin gerade mal weg


----------



## Sarrois (6. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Geduld mein Guter. Trink halt noch ein Karslberg
> 
> Kelme - bin gerade mal weg



Sehr dünnes Eis, sehr dünn


----------



## südpfälzer (6. Oktober 2012)

erledigt


----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Tür ist auf ...


*Anmeldung*​


----------



## Sarrois (6. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Tür ist auf ...
> 
> 
> *Anmeldung*​



Feddisch


----------



## roischiffer (6. Oktober 2012)

dabei


----------



## Sarrois (6. Oktober 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> dabei



Alda sagg


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Tür ist auf ...
> 
> 
> *Anmeldung*​



ERGEBNISLISTEN????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch erschrocken ... . 

Ich werde da eine Teilnehmerliste in absteigender Reihenfolge der Summen aus Geburtsdatum und Postleitzahl einstellen. Sollte dann passen.


----------



## Sarrois (6. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> ERGEBNISLISTEN????





Ich meld mich wedda ab


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2012)

Mit 9 (in Worten: NEUN) Saumagenweck liegst du da aber weit vorne!!!


----------



## Sarrois (7. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Mit 9 (in Worten: NEUN) Saumagenweck liegst du da aber weit vorne!!!



Ich fürchte das wird ein Dauerläufer
Ich kann aber eher keine Besserung geloben


----------



## rmfausi (7. Oktober 2012)

Dabei ...

Wie letztes Jahr 22+5 ? Dann bitte auch gleich die Startnummer 313 wie letztes Jahr. Vielen Dank im voraus. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (7. Oktober 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Dabei ...
> 
> Wie letztes Jahr 22+5 ? ...
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Ich dachte das steht irgendwo . Ja ist so. 22,-  reines Startgeld. 5,-  zusätzlich, wenn man das Finisherpräsent haben möchte.

Startnummer 313: Check.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei der Anmeldung ja schon geschrieben: Die 99 Bitte.


----------



## rmfausi (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi Kelme,
nachdem ich die Nachricht geschrieben hatte habe ich es dann auch selbst entdeckt, bei der Kontoverbindung.  Es war noch früh am Morgen. 

Danke für die Startnummer. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (7. Oktober 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> ...
> Die 99 Bitte.


Das haben viele geschrieben .
Dem ersten in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldungen habe ich sie gegeben. Wolfgang S. ist der Gewinner.


----------



## Bogie (7. Oktober 2012)

Dabei. Anmeldung ist erfolgt.

Und die Startnummer ist mir völlig egal. Ich will einfach nur mitfahren. 
Und auch noch ein/zwei Saumagenweck abbekommen....


----------



## BejayMTB (7. Oktober 2012)

Hm, egal... 83?


----------



## Sarrois (7. Oktober 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Und auch noch ein/zwei Saumagenweck abbekommen....



Dafür brauchst Du nur schneller sein als ich


----------



## Bogie (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde mich bemühen!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. Oktober 2012)

ahngemelld


----------



## atlas (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Da widda ma ehner schneller war als wie i,habsch mich als rasierte Wade angemeld.


deshalb:

          E R S T E R


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## medicus41 (7. Oktober 2012)

Angemeld. Wird mei erschder Gäsbock. Awwa da ich an einem Stück de Saarradwäsch vun Güdinger Schleuse bis Burbach schaffe sollte das passe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (7. Oktober 2012)

Auch dabei und Geld ist unterwegs.. Hoffe die 273 ist noch frei..

Die Aussicht vom Bild im Eingangspost kann ich leider nicht einordnen. Aber solange dieses Jahr der Wolkenbruchweg als Endanstieg dabei ist, ist alles prima


----------



## Kelme (7. Oktober 2012)

*Krawooummmm!!*

Da sind wir gerade mal ein wenig überrannt worden. Zum Glück wird das alles im Hintergrund mehr oder weniger automatisch administriert. Wir sind gerade mal kurz vor 300 Anmeldungen. Seit 22 Stunden ist die Anmeldung an sich erst möglich.
Der Abaluf wie in den vergangenen Jahren:

Kurz vor 555 mache ich die Anmeldung dicht
Alle, die nicht bezahlt haben, bekommen eine "Erinnerungsmail".
Wer nicht zahlt, wird von der Liste gestrichen und damit werden wieder ein paar Startplätze frei.

Wir haben auch für 2013 ein Spendenprojekt im Hinterkopf und werden dafür wieder 50 Extra-Startplätze bereit stellen. Das stellen wir demnächst vor. Da braucht's noch Feinabstimmung.


----------



## Dddakk (7. Oktober 2012)

Bekomme ich auch so ne Open-Air-Kino-Loge?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Oktober 2012)

dabei dabei dabei    möp möp vollgas


----------



## Sarrois (8. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Krawooummmm!!*


 
347 Anmeldung

Das scheint dieses Jahr kurz und schmerzhaft abzulaufen
Kannst Dir ja geistigen Beistand beim "diggen Neinkerja" holen,
der kennt sich da aus


----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> 347 Anmeldung
> 
> Das scheint dieses Jahr kurz und schmerzhaft abzulaufen
> Kannst Dir ja geistigen Beistand beim "diggen Neinkerja" holen,
> der kennt sich da aus



Das hat er ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Kelme (8. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Bekomme ich auch so ne Open-Air-Kino-Loge?


Ich hab' noch nicht mal eine Ahnung, wo nächstes Jahr die Spaltung hinkommt. Wie soll ich das wissen, ob da eine Open-Air-Kino-Loge passt? Ggfs. habe ich aber für dich eine mobile Open-Air-Kino-Loge parat.

Überraschung!!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Oktober 2012)

Kelme, gibbed den Esspresso diesmal auch auf der Kurzstrecke


----------



## Dddakk (8. Oktober 2012)

Jaaa!  Eine mobile Open-Air-Kino-Loge mit intgerierter Bar!

@Saarouis:  Kurzstrecke gibt es nicht.  Aber auf der Mittel- und DoLangLang, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey, von integrierter Bar hab' ich nix gesagt.

Espresso: Der Espressomann zieht nächstes Jahr auf einen Platz, an dem alle vorbei kommen. Also die, die lang fahren und auch die, die noch länger fahren. Was anderes gibt es nicht.


----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hey, von integrierter Bar hab' ich nix gesagt.
> ...



Brems den DddAkk mal 'n bissel ein ... sonst gibt es am 11.05.13 (und im Vorfeld) so viel zu tun ;-)


----------



## Kelme (8. Oktober 2012)

Es wird nur das gemacht, was seine Spaltungsmannschaft selbst geplant - gebaut - transportiert und wieder abgebaut kriegt.
Bis jetzt scheint mir das Team "Sonder-VP" aber noch deutlich in Führung zu liegen. Die drehen gerade völlig ab - im positiven Sinne .


----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es wird nur das gemacht, was seine Spaltungsmannschaft selbst geplant - gebaut - transportiert und wieder abgebaut kriegt.
> Bis jetzt scheint mir das Team "Sonder-VP" aber noch deutlich in Führung zu liegen. Die drehen gerade völlig ab - im positiven Sinne .



 
Das artet ja zu einem "Wettkampf" aus ... und das bei einem Marathon ohne Zeitnahme ...


----------



## Sarrois (8. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> ohne Zeitnahme ...


 

Um was geht's dann


----------



## Dddakk (8. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Das artet ja zu einem "Wettkampf" aus ... und das bei einem Marathon ohne Zeitnahme ...



Stimmt. Erst wenn die ersten Biker an den VPs eintreffen beginnt das Chillen. 
Aber mit VPs habe ich bisher ja keine Erfahrung. 

Ist der Miro federführend bei der Sonder-VP?

Ähm, Kelme.... 400 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für eine Zeitnahme - wie damals, 2011... 

...kann aber verstehen, wenn ihr eure Freizeit lieber in sinnlosere Dinge investiert.


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Um was geht's dann



Um eine ausgeglichene Bilanz der verbrauchten (Langstrecke) und aufgenommenen (1. VP) Kalorien.


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> [...] und auch die, die noch länger fahren.[...]


 angemeldet! Bei dem Andrang könnte man meinen, es gibt bei Iptestal einen Lift


----------



## Bogie (8. Oktober 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Das ist ja die beste Meldung seit langem!!!
> 
> Den nehm ich, nachdem ich da dieses Jahr so abgefault bin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarrois (8. Oktober 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Für manche wäre allerdings auch ein Shuttle von der Sonder-VP runter angebracht


 
Nedd nur von der Sonder-VP


----------



## Dddakk (8. Oktober 2012)

(Ihr solltet keine schlafenden Streckenplaner wecken. Es gibt um Lambrecht noch viel Schlimmeres als/wie Iptestal..)


----------



## Kelme (8. Oktober 2012)

Wer ruft? Strecke? Steil? Kann ich!


----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ... es gibt bei Iptestal einen Lift



Pfffft! Im Lääwe net!!


----------



## BenniG. (8. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer ruft? Strecke? Steil? Kann ich!



Ja bitte 
80km und 2000hm wären nicht schlecht..
--Meine ich ernst--


----------



## Sarrois (8. Oktober 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ja bitte
> 80km und 2000hm wären nicht schlecht..
> --Meine ich ernst--



Fahr Du 80km...
Ich fresse Deine Portion mit
--- Meine ich ernst ---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Fahr Du 80km...
> Ich fresse Deine Portion mit
> --- Meine ich ernst ---



Für die anderen 7 Portionen musst du aber noch ein paar auftreiben ....


----------



## Bogie (8. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer ruft? Strecke? Steil? Kann ich!



Bergab???  OK!!!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Für die anderen 7 Portionen musst du aber noch ein paar auftreiben ....



Frag meine Mitfahrer, wenn's ums Fressen und Saufen geht setze ich Maßstäbe


----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Bergab???  OK!!!


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Oktober 2012)

Gibt's an den VPs eigentlich Wechselakkus? *duckundrennweg*


----------



## MoneSi (8. Oktober 2012)

Keine Sorge, bevor's dunkel wird, werden alle von der Strecke gefegt!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Oktober 2012)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, bevor's dunkel wird, werden alle von der Strecke gefegt!



Genau! Und überhaupt: Wieso schläfst Du noch nicht?

Gute Reise, viele schöne Erlebnisse und gute Heimkehr!


----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Genau! Und überhaupt: Wieso schläfst Du noch nicht?
> 
> Gute Reise, viele schöne Erlebnisse und gute Heimkehr!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Oktober 2012)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, bevor's dunkel wird, werden alle von der Strecke gefegt!



Und ich bin gespannt wann wir aus der Halle gefegt werden

Axo, gute Reise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (8. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Frag meine Mitfahrer, wenn's ums Fressen und Saufen geht setze ich Maßstäbe


... und nich nur dabei 


btw.
An der ersten Wegkreuzung oberhalb des Friedhofs wirds wieder kein Sauerstoffzelt geben


----------



## MoneSi (8. Oktober 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Genau! Und überhaupt: Wieso schläfst Du noch nicht?
> 
> Gute Reise, viele schöne Erlebnisse und gute Heimkehr!



Geht doch erst morgen abend los! 
Jetzt bin ich noch viel zu sehr mit Koffer quetschen (packen ist das nicht mehr) beschäftigt!

Aber danke für die Wünsche!


----------



## Dddakk (8. Oktober 2012)

Gerüchte besagen, dass der Streckenplaner extra ne Elite-Delegation zur Anna schickt, um maximale Steilheiten zu erkunden.

XSi go! Lomo go! Pantherkuh gooooo!
http://youtu.be/qG-ho7JDAfk

Änd kammd xsund bägg!


----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Gerüchte besagen, dass der Streckenplaner extra ne Elite-Delegation zur Anna schickt, um maximale Steilheiten zu erkunden.
> 
> XSi go! Lomo go! Pantherkuh gooooo!
> http://youtu.be/qG-ho7JDAfk
> ...



Autschn (das Video betreffend), besser: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybY67rsPqMs"]Die Ã¤rzte Himmelblau - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ansonsten geben wir uns alle Mühe ... ;-)


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir gute Reise!


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Und ich bin gespannt wann wir aus der Halle gefegt werden
> 
> Axo, gute Reise



2010 haben wir mit einer großen Abschieds-Party gerechnet.
Die Halle war um fünf fast leer; um sieben waren fast alle Tische und Stühle weg,
und es wurde längst gefegt und abgeräumt.
Party machen bei MTB'ern ist wohl doch nur auf die After-Race-Parties beim DH-Rennen beschränkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2012)

Sieht ganz so aus.
Die "Racer" fahren normal ihr Ding, duschen, zischen ein (alkoholfreies) Weizen und geben dann dem Auto die Sporen. Hab schon einige Events erlebt, wo zur Siegerehrung (wenn so was notwendig ist) mindestens die Hälfte nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Oktober 2012)

Achja: Alles Gute nachträglich!!!  

(wann bist du denn jetzt genau "36" geworden - gestern...?)


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke ... is schon "länger" her


----------



## Dddakk (9. Oktober 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> 2010 haben wir mit einer großen Abschieds-Party gerechnet.
> Die Halle war um fünf fast leer; um sieben waren fast alle Tische und Stühle weg,
> und es wurde längst gefegt und abgeräumt.
> Party machen bei MTB'ern ist wohl doch nur auf die After-Race-Parties beim DH-Rennen beschränkt...



Du machst DH-Rennen mit After-Race-Party? Schick mir ne Einladung, ich komme! (zum feiern)  

und außerdem waren die Parties ja auf der Strecke, am Molleyama-Baikpark gabs sogar 3 Dosen Rädbull. Und die AWPler machen auch immer wüschdes Zeug auf der Strecke, wie man hört. (an- und ausziehen, schnitzen, .....       )


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Oktober 2012)

After-Gäsbock-Party = Sonder-VP. Schon verstanden... 

Das mit den DH-Rennen und den wüsten Parties der MTB'er ist vielleicht auch doch nur ein Gerücht.


----------



## Sarrois (9. Oktober 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> 2010 haben wir mit einer großen Abschieds-Party gerechnet.
> Die Halle war um fünf fast leer; um sieben waren fast alle Tische und Stühle weg,
> und es wurde längst gefegt und abgeräumt.


 
Kurz vor acht wurden wir rausgeschmissen, nachdem 5mal die Bikes umgestellt wurden und wir einen Tisch nach dem anderen unterm Bobbes weggeklaut bekamen
Jo, und die letzten Biere wurden auch für uns gezogen, mal gesapnnt wie lange es nächstes Jahr geht

Also wenn Du Dich alleine fühlst und bei den schrägen Typen am Tisch haste auch nen vertretbaren Grund Dich zu besaufen


----------



## Dddakk (9. Oktober 2012)

Am 11.5.2013 um 20 Uhr futtern die Gäsböcke Calamari und schlürfen Trockenen Roten.  

Und ihr dürft zu Weib, Kinners und Kumpels düsen und von den Heldentaten berichten. siehe "Held am Sonntag".  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333389 







(...Kelme, das ist schon wieder so einer...)

P.S.: 484


----------



## Kelme (9. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Am 7.5.2013 um 20 Uhr futtern die Gäsböcke Calamari und schlürfen Trockenen Roten.
> ...
> P.S.: 484



Was ist denn an diesem Dienstag, 07. Mai 2013 los? Hab' ich was verpasst?


----------



## Dddakk (9. Oktober 2012)

korrigiert.     

Obwohl, da könnte man ja schon mal....


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was ist denn an diesem Dienstag, 07. Mai 2013 los? Hab' ich was verpasst?



Da will uns Dddakk zum Essen einladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (9. Oktober 2012)

Na gut, ich werde euch was kochen.  

Bringst du dazu Chang mit?


----------



## Slide9 (9. Oktober 2012)

Das Event hört sich so geil an das ich mich auch angemeldet habe obwohl ich eigentlich garnet hier bin. Muss jetzt nur noch die liebe Familie überreden das die ausnahmsweise mal hier runder kommen. 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Joshua60 (9. Oktober 2012)

Schon 540 Anmeldungen. Wie gut, dass ich gleich bezahlt habe.


----------



## Kelme (9. Oktober 2012)

Hey, ich sitze gerade im flachen niedersächsischen Land und setze Häkchen bei denen, die schon bezahlt haben. Joshua, an euch beiden bin ich schon vorbei gekommen. Du hast schon eine "1". Das sind 30 Seiten Kontoauszug eng bedruckt. Noch zwei Stunden und ich hab's.

Jetzt uffbasse: Es sind aktuell 541 Anmeldungen da. Bei 550 mache ich die Tür wieder zu und gebe allen mal ein wenig Zeit das Bezahlen geregelt zu kriegen. Dann kommt eine Erinnerung mit einer nochmaligen Frist (Mein Gott, was bin ich heute freundlich  ). Wer die allerdings auch verstreichen lässt, fliegt aus der Startliste. Das könnte ein paar wenige Plätze bringen.

Später kommen dann noch die 50 Spendenplätze. Die kann man aktuell noch nicht buchen. Wer jetzt fragt: Was ist mit den 5 Plätzen von 551 bis 555? Na, die halten wir als letzte Reserve noch zurück, gehen aber auch später in den regulären Verkauf. Keine Bange.


----------



## Houschter (9. Oktober 2012)

Das mutiert so langsam zum Startplatzgemetzel ala Nachtradspochtveranstaltung! 
Hoffentlich komm ich rechtzeitig vom Urlaub heim bevor ich aus der Liste fliege.


----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2012)

*Die Tür ist zu ...​*
Jetzt heißt es warten, wieviele von den "Schnellmeldern" das auch ernst gemeint haben .


----------



## Sarrois (10. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Die Tür ist zu ...​*
> 
> Jetzt heißt es warten, wieviele von den "Schnellmeldern" das auch ernst gemeint haben .


 
Das ging ja wirklich schnell
Dann haste zumindest die Startlisten fertig bevor das erste Kerzlein brennt


----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Sodele, den Kids das Taschengeld für diese Woche gestrichen und davon schnell die Startgebühr bezahlt.
@K: Die Differenz bitte als Spende zukommen lassen! Donge!


----------



## Sarrois (10. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sodele, den Kids das Taschengeld für diese Woche gestrichen und davon schnell die Startgebühr bezahlt.


 
Unn wiefill Woche gehn Daschegeld gehn dann fürs neie Baig üwwa de Jordan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Unn wiefill Woche gehn Daschegeld gehn dann fürs neie Baig üwwa de Jordan


Dafür gibts ein Schmuhkässel


----------



## Sarrois (10. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ein Schmuhkässel


----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2012)

Was mich freut: 10% Frauenanteil ist ja sooo schlecht nicht.

Was ich ehrlich finde: 31 Meldungen für die "Rasierten Waden". Man darf ruhig mal sagen, dass man "schnell" fahren möchte.

Was ich super finde: 40% haben bis gestern abend (17:00 Uhr) schon bezahlt.

Der Vertrauensvorschuss: 400 wollen das Finisherpräsent, obwohl keiner eine Ahnung hat, was es gibt.


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich mir die Anmeldungen in dem kurzen Zeitraum anschaue, bekomm ich ja Angst für die nächsten Jahre...

Herr Kelme, mal ne Frage:
Wie war das mit dem Anmelde-Abo (inkl. Einzugsermächtigung) 
gerne per PN


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2012)

..so 2 meiner Spezis haben sich heute Nacht noch angemeldet, 2 haben es verpasst und pinsen jetzt rum.   
Ich verweise sie auf die nächste Anmeldungs-Runde.


----------



## BejayMTB (10. Oktober 2012)

dddakk schrieb:


> ich verweise sie auf die nächste anmeldungs-runde.   :d



2014?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> 2014?



Nein, noch für 2013. An sich gibt es noch zwei Chancen an einen Startplatz zu kommen. 

So ist der weitere Ablauf:

In der ersten Runde sind wir ausverkauft. Wie geht es weiter? Jetzt warte ich drei Wochen ab, wer denn seine Anmeldung auch durch eine Zahlung des Meldegeldes bestätigt. Wer das bis dahin nicht getan hat, bekommt von mir per Email eine Anfrage, ob er wirklich nicht starten möchte und zwei nochmals Wochen Zeit sich zu entscheiden. Danach: Wer nicht bezahlt hat, ist raus.

Die frei gewordenen Startplätze (falls es welche gibt) können dann gebucht und schnell bezahlt werden.

Allerletzte Chance: Die 50 Spendenstartplätze. Ich glaube, die gebe ich so zu Weihnachten frei. Mehr Infos dazu später.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Warnhinweis: Ich habe es im letzten Jahr schon versucht mit abschreckenden Worten davor zu warnen, dass der Gäsbock auf der Strecke keine Anfängerveranstaltung ist. Das gilt mindestens ebenso heftig für 2013. Mal ein Beispiel: Es ist nicht schlau den Versuch zu starten, die Kaisergarten-Abfahrt auf dem Hardtail mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze und im Sitzen zu fahren. Das gibt Kloppe bei den Männers auf die Eier und bei Frauen macht das bestimmt auch keinen Spaß. Man sollte also in der Lage sein, seinen Sattel zu versenken (wie auch immer) und/oder einfach den Federweg der Beine nutzen und im Stehen fahren.
> Ich bin guter Hoffnung, das noch ein feines, abschreckendes Video bereit gestellt wird.


Dieses Jahr habe ich es ja geschafft, auf genau dieses Szenario einen deutlich besseren und längeren Ausblick zu haben, als mir lieb war...  Sollte ich für nächstes Jahr vielleicht mal eine GoPro ausliehen, falls ich wieder das Vergnügen habe? 




Kelme schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gewillt jeden (noch möglichen) Startnummernwunsch zu erfüllen.
> Bedingung: Ihr schreibt das schön brav in das Kommentarfeld bei der Online-Anmeldung, die ich gerade vorbereitet habe.


Hätte ich das hier früher gelesen, hätte ich mir die Frage bei FB sparen können 




Kelme schrieb:


> Gerade eben hat das Espresso-Mobil für den 11. Mai 2013 zugesagt. Das werden wir so platzieren, dass nicht nur die Langstreckler dran vorbei kommen, sondern alle.


 Für mich, als ausgesprochenen Liebhaber vom Ergebnis der Kaffeetassen-Druckbetankung durch pulverisierte Röst-Bohnen, ist das schon mal ein großer Gewinn - ich freu mich drauf  Gibts da ein Limit pro Person? 




Houschter schrieb:


> Immer wieder ein schöner Saisonabschluss.


In den vergangenen Jahren hätte ich dich dafür mit Fragezeichen beworfen  Seit diesem Jahr weiß ich, dass das auch traurige Realität werden kann 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Mit dem roten Unkraut im Gesicht erkenn ich Dich sonst wedda nedd


Ganz einfach: such nach einem mit rotem Unkraut im Gesicht, da gibts ja nicht soooo viele  wobei letztes Jahr mindestens einer mit ähnlichem Wickinger-Gesichts-Kostüm unterwegs war...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst Du nur schneller sein als ich


So wie du am letzten Anstieg geschwitzt und geächtst hast, dürfte das nicht allzu schwer werden  Oder du musst einfach die Kalorienverbrauchskompensation unterwegs etwas reduzieren  Ja, das wird dir noch lange nachhängen! "9 auf einen Streich" ... 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Um was geht's dann


Na für dich doch eh immer nur um "das Eine" 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> dabei dabei dabei    möp möp vollgas


 Hoffentlich schaffen wir es nächstes Mal, länger beisammen zu bleiben  Im Zuge der Prozessoptimierung wird jedenfalls demnächst ne Remote-Stütze fürs "Bigbike" angeschafft, damit ich am Anfang der Abfahrt nicht Gefahr laufe, potentielle Bremsklötze vorbei zu lassen (wie letztes Jahr am Kaisergarten ).


----------



## Sarrois (10. Oktober 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: such nach einem mit rotem Unkraut im Gesicht, da gibts ja nicht soooo viele  wobei letztes Jahr mindestens einer mit ähnlichem Wickinger-Gesichts-Kostüm unterwegs war...


Naja, wobei wir ja einfach zu finden sind....
Die die am vollsten in der Halle rumliegen



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oder du musst einfach die Kalorienverbrauchskompensation unterwegs etwas reduzieren


Ich werd mich auf keinen Fall mehr überfressen, vorm letzten Anstieg 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das wird dir noch lange nachhängen! "9 auf einen Streich" ...


 
Ich komm mit nem anderen Bike



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na für dich doch eh immer nur um "das Eine"


 
Ööööhm, wie verdammt nochmal kannst Du jetzt auch noch Gedanken lesen


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Im Zuge der Prozessoptimierung wird jedenfalls demnächst ne Remote-Stütze fürs "Bigbike" angeschafft


 
Wann bekommst nochmal Du Deine Fox DOSS geliefert?


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2012)

Kelme, die nehmen die Sache gar nicht ernst. Willst du ihnen nicht was von den sehr knapp bemessenen Zeitlimits sagen?


----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2012)

Ne, ich mache mir wegen den Jungs, die zu langsam fahren weniger Sorgen. Mit schweren Verletzungen haben wir bisher immer die aus dem Wald geholt/holen lassen, die meinten schnell sein zu müssen. Es macht keinen Sinn zu fragen, wie groß der Vorsprung von Carsten Bresser eigentlich sei ... .
Der andere Risikopunkt ist für den ein oder anderen das letzte Stück in der Stadt.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Kelme, die nehmen die Sache gar nicht ernst. Willst du ihnen nicht was von den sehr knapp bemessenen Zeitlimits sagen?



Ich liebe Limits! 

Damit es nicht den Anschein von Aussonderung hat, bin ich gern bereit regelmäßige Vorbereitungstouren anzubieten. Beginn: November 2012


----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr habe ich es ja geschafft, auf genau dieses Szenario einen deutlich besseren und längeren Ausblick zu haben, als mir lieb war...  Sollte ich für nächstes Jahr vielleicht mal eine GoPro ausliehen, falls ich wieder das Vergnügen habe?
> 
> 
> Hätte ich das hier früher gelesen, hätte ich mir die Frage bei FB sparen können
> ...





Sarrois schrieb:


> Naja, wobei wir ja einfach zu finden sind....
> Die die am vollsten in der Halle rumliegen
> 
> 
> ...



Gips hier nen Mod? Ich hätte gerne ein Limit für maximal 3 Zitate pro Post.


----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich liebe Limits!
> ...


Du lebst ja auch vom unterschiedlichen Verständnis von Limits und dem Umgang damit.

Darf ich wieder auf deine rollende Unterstützung in bewährter Form hoffen?


----------



## Sarrois (10. Oktober 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich liebe Limits!
> 
> Damit es nicht den Anschein von Aussonderung hat, bin ich gern bereit regelmäßige Vorbereitungstouren anzubieten. Beginn: November 2012


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja Haardtfahrer!   
Zieh ihnen die Ohren lang! 

Kelme, ich dachte ja nur an die armen Besenfahrer von 2012.   (falls die bei der Anna mitlesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2012)

Die haben im Vorfeld um die "Übernahme anderer Aufgaben" gebeten.

Was auf jeden Fall kommt: Mehr als ein Zeitlimit auf der Strecke. Nicht nur Spaltung, sondern auf jeden Fall auch vor der letzten Auffahrt zur Sonder-VP. Wer da nicht bis zu einer bestimmten Zeit durch ist (könnte 16:00 Uhr sein), hat keine Chance mehr da hoch zu fahren. Direkter Weg nach Lambrecht und fertig.


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2012)

Zustimm... 

( auch der zukünftigen Besenfahrer und Streckenposten zuliebe )


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich komm mit nem anderen Bike


Sind E-Bikes überhaupt zugelassen?  Gemäß dem Veranstaltungsmotto dürfte wohl höchstens eine dampfbetriebene Fortbewegungsunterstützung zugelassen werden...

@ Kelme: Gibt's an einer VP was mit "Musik"? 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Wann bekommst nochmal Du Deine Fox DOSS geliefert?


DOSS = uff de *D*eez vum *o*lle *S*aarlänner *S*imbl klobbe = IKEA Meinungsverstärker? 




Kelme schrieb:


> Der andere Risikopunkt ist für den ein oder anderen das letzte Stück in der Stadt.


Ja, eine einfache, gerade Treppe runter fahren liegt anscheinend für Einige außerhalb des Machbaren oder zumindest außerhalb dessen, was sie sich zutrauen...!  Ich bin dafür, dass Treppen-Schbezialist Opti Vorbereitungskurse anbietet 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Gips hier nen Mod? Ich hätte gerne ein Limit für maximal 3 Zitate pro Post.







Kelme schrieb:


> Was auf jeden Fall kommt: Mehr als ein Zeitlimit auf der Strecke. Nicht nur Spaltung, sondern auf jeden Fall auch vor der letzten Auffahrt zur Sonder-VP. Wer da nicht bis zu einer bestimmten Zeit durch ist (könnte 16:00 Uhr sein), hat keine Chance mehr da hoch zu fahren. Direkter Weg nach Lambrecht und fertig.


Also wird es für Leute, die sich an der letzten (regulären) VP übernehmen doch eine Kurzstrecke geben


----------



## BejayMTB (10. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


>





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> DOSS = uff de *D*eez vum *o*lle *S*aarlänner *S*imbl klobbe = IKEA Meinungsverstärker?



Isch war omm somschda im Ikea in Lissdorf unn do warn alle "Kloppe" all, allerdings sinn e gonzer Haufe "Bekloppte" (wahrschoinlich alles Saarlänner) in dem Laade rumgehubbst.


----------



## Sarrois (10. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Isch war omm somschda im Ikea in Lissdorf unn do warn alle "Kloppe" all, allerdings sinn e gonzer Haufe "Bekloppte" (wahrschoinlich alles Saarlänner) in dem Laade rumgehubbst.


 
Do froohd sisch wer do beklobbd iss, wänn e Schlabbfligger bis noo Lisdorf in de Ikpeba fährt
Awwa midd beklobbde gänn isch da recht, aus de Saaluijer Geschend komme nua Sauschdrolle


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Oktober 2012)

@ BejayMTB: eben dieser  Dass der Bezug von diesem Teil zu einer "Sattelstütze" durchaus gegeben ist, können gewisse Anwesende bestätigen 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Isch war omm somschda im Ikea in Lissdorf unn do warn alle "Kloppe" all, allerdings sinn e gonzer Haufe "Bekloppte" (wahrschoinlich alles Saarlänner) in dem Laade rumgehubbst.


Ei des wunnert misch do hinnedraus net. Awwer wer samschdaachs in de IKEA geht, muss selwerscht ä bissl bekloppt sei...


----------



## Andybopp (10. Oktober 2012)

Sattelstützen werden nicht gekauft - die werden geschnitzt.

.... bezahlt ...


----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ei des wunnert misch do hinnedraus net. Awwer wer samschdaachs in de IKEA geht, muss selwerscht ä bissl bekloppt sei...



Isch binn nur de Neescher* vunn moiner Fraa und de Kinner. Isch hab kä Mitschbrachereschd.




* = stark pigmentiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (10. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Isch binn nur de Neescher* vunn moiner Fraa und de Kinner. Isch hab kä Mitschbrachereschd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du aahm Sau


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Darf ich wieder auf deine rollende Unterstützung in bewährter Form hoffen?



Ich werde gerne wieder Balanceübungen machen!


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde alles tun, damit Deine Balanceübungen dann etwas flüssiger ausfallen! Erste große Trainingsfahrt ist am kommenden Samstag (auch ohne Zeitmessung )


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Isch binn nur de Neescher* vunn moiner Fraa und de Kinner. Isch hab kä Mitschbrachereschd.
> 
> 
> * = stark pigmentiert


Na wennigschdens hosch unnerm Disch raus gedärft...  Un beim negschde Gäsbock klappts dann hoffendlich bei dir un deine bessere Hälft (im Sinn vun Fraktion vorne-wääch-un-hinne-hart Abteilung West).


----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Meine "bessere Hälfte" beim Gäsbock wird eben nicht der Bagger, sondern mein schmalbereifter Kaffeefahrt-Freund sein... Oder hast du das bei deiner ganzen Zitiererei überlesen?


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Meine "bessere Hälfte" beim Gäsbock wird eben nicht der Bagger, sondern mein schmalbereifter Kaffeefahrt-Freund sein... Oder hast du das bei deiner ganzen Zitiererei überlesen?


DAS hab ich gelesen (was ich von der Idee halte ist ne andere Sache ), mit der "besseren Hälfte" hab ich aber eigentlich den Fibbs gemeint


----------



## onlyforchicks (11. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Do froohd sisch wer do beklobbd iss, wänn e Schlabbfligger bis noo Lisdorf in de Ikpeba fährt
> Awwa midd beklobbde gänn isch da recht, aus de Saaluijer Geschend komme nua Sauschdrolle




Awer üwwer mich dummbabble, well ich mich als saarpälzer bezeichned hann

ich san nur, Pälzer en die palz, Saarlänner en die Saar

unn tschüsss


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Oktober 2012)




----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Sarrois (11. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> sondern mein schmalbereifter Kaffeefahrt-Freund sein...






Optimizer schrieb:


> Oder hast du das bei deiner ganzen Zitiererei überlesen?


----------



## Kelme (11. Oktober 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


>


Was an der "Anweisung" Verwendungstext gleich "Name, Vorname Marathon 2013" hast du eigentlich nicht verstanden? 
Wenn dann noch der Auftraggeber der Überweisung ungleich dem Starter selbst ist, wird es für die Buchhaltung Sport.

Aber du kennst ja die Währung: Trocken, rot und aus Europas Südwesten .


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was an der "Anweisung" Verwendungstext gleich "Name, Vorname Marathon 2013" hast du eigentlich nicht verstanden?
> Wenn dann noch der Auftraggeber der Überweisung ungleich dem Starter selbst ist, wird es für die Buchhaltung Sport.
> 
> Aber du kennst ja die Währung: Trocken, rot und aus Europas Südwesten .



ich hätte jetzt aus Europas Süden was trockenes weißes mitbringen wollen


----------



## Kelme (11. Oktober 2012)

Ach perfekt .
Ich bin ja auch durchgängig gut gelaunt .


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Aber du kennst ja die Währung: Trocken, rot und aus Europas Südwesten .


 
das ist ja dann aus der Pfalz -oder 



Kelme schrieb:


> ....
> Ich bin ja auch durchgängig gut gelaunt .


 
>>> 



Kelme schrieb:


> Ach perfekt ....


 
ab und zu muß man sich selbst loben... 

btw. ich freu mir ein zweites Loch in den ### bis nächstes Jahr - ich bin gespannt auf GB 13, Kelme und das Team legen bestimmt das nächste zu toppende Highlight hin


----------



## Sarrois (11. Oktober 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> btw. ich freu mir ein zweites Loch in den ### bis nächstes Jahr -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (11. Oktober 2012)

### = Ar### 

(kleiner Tip: mit Ar### ist nicht Ardent-Reifen gemeint...)


----------



## Kelme (11. Oktober 2012)

Wir als Orga freuen uns zum einen über den gewaltigen Zuspruch zur Veranstaltung. Besonders fein: Wir lesen viele bekannte Namen auf der Liste . Im Moment gehen die ersten Mails ein "Upps, schon ausverkauft?". Ich verweise dann gerne auf die 50 Spendenplätze, die noch vergeben werden.

Auf der anderen Seite: Wir spüren sehr wohl die Erwartungshaltung an die Veranstaltung und damit an uns. Wir arbeiten hart und mit viel Vergnügen daran diese Erwartungen zu erfüllen.


----------



## Sarrois (11. Oktober 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ### = Ar###
> 
> (kleiner Tip: mit Ar### ist nicht Ardent-Reifen gemeint...)


 
Ich glaub, ich weiß was Du meinst


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2012)

So, morgen geht's zur Mutter aller pfälzer MTB-Marathons nach Lemberg. Eine Veranstaltung, die ich immer gerne empfehle und von der wir viel gelernt haben. Streckendesign von Leuten, die mit Herzblut dem Mountainbiken verbunden sind und eine entspannte Atmosphäre. Das EinGang scharrt schon mit dem Stollen und ich freue mich auf's Dreckigmachen.


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es morgen dort so regnet wie eben hier wird das wieder mal richtig schmutzig.

(aber der Wetterbericht meint eher trocken)


----------



## Joshua60 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenigstens können die Räißer keinen Staub aufwirbeln.


----------



## Slide9 (12. Oktober 2012)

soo...es ist ueberwiesen


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2012)

Überweisen ist gut 

Wenn ich aktuell die Kontoauszüge aus dem Drucker laufen lasse, haben die Leute. die ggfs. hinter mir stehen, den Eindruck, dass ich den Quelle-Katalog ausdrucke. Unter 10 Seiten geht da gar nichts und das seit Dienstag (da waren es 34 Seiten  ) jeden Tag. Im Ergebnis hatten gestern von den 550 gemeldeten bis auf 195 alle bezahlt. Tolle Quote .

Ab dem 19. November 2012 geht es an die Anmeldung für die Spendenstartplätze. Nachfragen gibt es schon einige und das Projekt für die Empfänge des Geldes gefällt mir immer besser. Ich denke die 50 gehen noch weg.


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ab dem 19. November 2012 geht es an die Anmeldung für die Spendenstartplätze.


 
Wie ist den nächstes Jahr der Spendentarif pro Saumagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (12. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen dort so regnet wie eben hier wird das wieder mal richtig schmutzig.
> 
> (aber der Wetterbericht meint eher trocken)



Schaut doch morgen sehr positiv aus







Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Im Ergebnis hatten gestern von den 550 gemeldeten bis auf 195 alle bezahlt. Tolle Quote .



..verdammt, WILL AUCH 

Wie geht das denn mit den Spendenplätzen?


----------



## Optimizer (12. Oktober 2012)

Wer von euch Korniferen ist denn morgen alles in L.?

Ich bin allerdings nur auf der K&K unterwegs.


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..verdammt, WILL AUCH
> 
> Wie geht das denn mit den Spendenplätzen?


Also ca. am 19. November geht die "Spendengala" los. Bis dahin habe ich ein Ergebnis, wer von den heute restlichen 195 dann immer noch nicht gezahlt hat. Es werden wohl nicht viele sein.

Für die Spendenplätze mache ich dann für einen klitzekleinen Augenblick die Anmeldung nochmal auf. Wahrscheinlich nachts zwischen 02:00 Uhr und 02:30 Uhr. Es ist aber auch förderlich, wenn man über www.bike-pfalz.de und dort Kontakt schon mal ein Briefchen an mich schreibt. Ich mach dann schon mal eine Warteliste auf.


----------



## atlas (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Wenn ich mir die Endwicklung des Anmeldetempos und den daraus resultierenden Meldeschluß so anschaue,wird mir für die kommenden Jahre Angst und Bange.

Ich ergehe mich mal in einigen Vermutungen wies  weitergeht:

2013 : Sonntagabend ist Meldeschluß und Montagabend haben alle bezahlt.
2014 : Sonntagmittag ist Meldeschluß und Sonntagabend haben alle bezahlt.
2015 : Sonntagmorgen ist Meldeschluß und seit Freitag haben alle bezahlt.
2016 : Gegen Überschreibung von Anteilen eines ital.Weingutes werden diverse Mitglieder des Orgateams bestochen den Anmeldebeginn voher zu verraten.Alle haben am Jahresanfang bezahlt.
2017 : Bei Ebay werden Startplätze zu Höchstpreisen gehandelt.Man munkelt sogar,das nur Bezahlung in Krüger-Rand oder Chateau-Hau mich blau ackzeptiert wird.
2018 : Ein SEK-Einsatzkomando beschlagnahmt alle Startplätze,da der Bulizeichef auch Mountainbiker ist und die Anmeldung die letzten 10 Jahre verpasst hat.
2019 : Kelme und Co. halten sich meisten im sonnigen Süden ,auf ihren Weingütern auf und fliegen mit dem Privat-jet zum Gäßbock ein.
2020 ...............?



Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Kettenschmiere (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ich die weitere Entwicklung so lese, bin ich froh, dass ich schon bezahlt habe. Werde für die nächsten 10 Jahre  gleich noch einen großzügigen Pauschalbetrag überweisen.

Grüßle vom Bodensee

Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2012)

@_atlas_.  Danke für die Vorschläge!  

@opti
K&K startet doch erst um 10 oder so. Da haben wir schon 50km hinter uns.


----------



## Joshua60 (12. Oktober 2012)

Zitat Klaus Emser: "Es gibt Warmduscher und Schutzblechfahrer, aber morgen ist, wer mit Schutzblech fährt, kein Dummer!"
Um zehn hast Du noch keine 50km oder vielleicht doch, dann aber ganz allein im Wald, weil der Regen alle Kalklinien weggeschwemmt hat Du köntest uns am ersten Buckel noch ein wenig schieben


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2012)

@atlas: Grandios . Das rahme ich mir ein.


----------



## atlas (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

 @Kelme: Ich bin ja seit Gestern Friedensnobelpreisträger(muß ich nur noch abhohlen-Kopf kratz).Bringt mir das einen Ehrenplatz oder ähnliches?


Gruß

Friedensnob........ähmm

Atlas


----------



## Dddakk (15. Oktober 2012)

@ altlas   , äh Friedensdingens....

Gäsbock 2020: ....  Die Gäsböcke fahren       gemeinsam den Gäsbock 20. Alle bisherigen 10.000 Teilnehmer       verpflegen sie, huldigen ihnen und tragen sie auf einer       80-km-LaOla bis ins Ziel.

      Huld!    

 @_Nässe&Regenhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=55278_herbeibeschwörer und Schutzblecherausholer:
Trocken war es, ab und an mal ein Pfützchen, aber so muss das sein.


----------



## atlas (15. Oktober 2012)

Ei da binsch doch gladd mit bei



              weil: Das hann ihr euch verdient.


----------



## Kelme (20. Oktober 2012)

​
Das ist jetzt nicht das Höhenprofil für den 11. Mai 2013 (wäre ja zu einfach), sondern so stellt sich die Verteilung auf die Altersklassen/Jahrgänge dar. Da würde ich mal sagen so zwischen 35 und knapp unter 50 ist man mittenmang dabei. Ok, ich bin jetzt schon links vom Buckel, aber ich fahre ja auch nicht mit. Immerhin: 17 Altersgenossen hätte ich im Feld.

Die Zahl der "Ich habe noch nicht bezahlt"-Menschen sinkt gerade unter 100. Es bleiben aber noch 14 Tage Zeit, bevor meine "Erinnerung" erfolgt. Das finden jetzt die einen eher gut und einige andere eher schlecht. Aber so ist das halt: Manchmal verlierst du - und manchmal gewinnen andere.


----------



## Sarrois (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mir das anschaue, dann geh ich bei der Veranstaltung ja noch als jung und knackig durch


----------



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2012)

​
Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in einem MTB-Forum keine Begründung für diese Festlegung abliefern müssen. Falls da doch jemand Erläuterungsbedarf hat, darf er sich gerne an uns wenden. Ändern werden wir aber nichts an der Entscheidung.
Schlimm genug, dass wir 29-er und 650B zulassen .


----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, dass wir 29-er und 650B zulassen .


Du hast 700C vergessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Du hast 700C vergessen....


Über die sehe ich hinweg. Nicht weil die klein sind, aber wenn jemand mit so einer Kiste kommt, gehe ich davon aus, dass er sein Handwerk versteht und damit umgehen kann. Wenn der erste 700C-Fahrer auf der Strecke Schei$$e baut, sind die die nächsten, die einen eigenen kleinen Sandkasten zum Spielen kriegen. 10 x 5 Meter.


----------



## kraft_werk (22. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ​
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in einem MTB-Forum keine Begründung für diese Festlegung abliefern müssen. Falls da doch jemand Erläuterungsbedarf hat, darf er sich gerne an uns wenden. Ändern werden wir aber nichts an der Entscheidung.
> Schlimm genug, dass wir 29-er und 650B zulassen .


----------



## Sarrois (22. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8111777816/​
> 
> Ändern werden wir aber nichts an der Entscheidung.
> Schlimm genug, dass wir 29-er und 650B zulassen .


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ​
> 
> Schlimm genug, dass wir 29-er und 650B zulassen .



Das ist Laufradgrößismus!


----------



## Joshua60 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja super, dass der Radstand egal bleibt , ... ja, ja schon klar .... solange man in der Zeit bleibt.


----------



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2012)

Du bleibst auf jeden Fall in der Zeit.
Erstens trainierst du und zweitens fährst du "im Falle eines Falles" eben kürzer.


----------



## Sarrois (22. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du bleibst auf jeden Fall in der Zeit.
> Erstens trainierst du und zweitens fährst du "im Falle eines Falles" eben kürzer.


 
Zählt der Kleine nedd als E-Antrieb


----------



## Joshua60 (22. Oktober 2012)

Der Kleine ist inzwischen größer als ich und hat sich beim Wagaumarathon schon ganz gut geschlagen. Da haben wir das Zeitlimit schon mal geschafft. Aber E-Antrieb war wirklich nur mit Power-Stoker Robert  letztes Jahr.


----------



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2012)

Du hast da einen Allergieschockauslöser in deinem letzten Posting. Mach das weg. Mir zuckt schon der Finger zum Startplatzstreichen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht das Höhenprofil für den 11. Mai 2013 (wäre ja zu einfach), sondern so stellt sich die Verteilung auf die Altersklassen/Jahrgänge dar.





Sarrois schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das anschaue, dann geh ich bei der Veranstaltung ja noch als jung und knackig durch


Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht  Da bin ich ja sogar noch recht deutlich rechts des "Buckels"... ich habe also noch genug Zeit, zu reifen


----------



## Sarrois (31. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du hast da einen Allergieschockauslöser in deinem letzten Posting. Mach das weg. Mir zuckt schon der Finger zum Startplatzstreichen .


 

Wann werden denn eigentlich die ersten Zechpreller gestrichen


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wann werden denn eigentlich die ersten Zechpreller gestrichen


Fahrplan: Jetzt am Wochenende wird geschaut, wer noch eine "0" in der Liste hat. Dann geht am Montag die "Erinnerung" raus und dann ziehe ich am 19. November den tödlichen Kontoauszug. Wer dann immer aauf "0" steht, macht am Abend des 19-ten Platz für einen Nachrücker - Schnellmelder - Superschnell-Bezahler - ... .
Wenn alles gut geht (und nur dann) finden alle Interessenten, die mich in der Zwischenzeit angeschrieben haben, einen Startplatz über die frei werdenden Plätze von "Nicht-Zahlern" bzw. über die Spendenstartplätze. Das würde uns sehr entspannen, weil wir niemanden gerne ohne Startplatz da stehen lassen.


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2012)

Aber vorher wird die Liste hoffentlich aktualisiert!


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab' ich was übersehen?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. November 2012)

Nö, mittlerweile bin ich auf "1" - beim letzten Post war die Überweisung noch sehr aktuell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (5. November 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nö, mittlerweile bin ich auf "1" - beim letzten Post war die Überweisung noch sehr aktuell...



1 steht für rasiert????

:duggunnwegrenn:


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> 1 steht für rasiert????


Nö, das ist die Anzahl der gebuchten Saumagenbrötchen


----------



## el Zimbo (6. November 2012)

1. Meine Beine zu rasieren würde Tage dauern...
2. Ich buche 2 Saumägelchenbrötchelchen.


----------



## Kelme (6. November 2012)

Saumagen gibt's 2013 auf der langen Strecke.


----------



## Sarrois (6. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Saumagen gibt's 2013 auf der langen Strecke.


----------



## Kelme (6. November 2012)

49 ist die magische Zahl.
Genau 49 Leute haben die erste Frist von vier Wochen nach der Anmeldung ohne Zahlung des Meldegeldes verstreichen lassen. Das ist alles noch ok.
44 davon haben gerade "Post" von mir bekommen. Ich warte jetzt entspannt bis zum 18. November ab, ob da noch was passiert und dann kommt die "Sense". Ob der Erfahrungen aus der letzten Veranstaltung könnte ich jetzt eine Schätzung abgegeben, wieviele davon final geestrichen werden, aber das lasse ich mal lieber.


----------



## rmfausi (6. November 2012)

Die Kaffee Station an Schwarzsohl auch wieder auf der langen Strecke?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (6. November 2012)

Kaffee für alle und nicht auf Schwarzsohl.
Der Plan ist, dass die VPs eng mit dem Thema der Veranstaltung verknüpft werden und somit in Bahnhofsnähe sind.


----------



## BenniG. (6. November 2012)

Wie genau müsste man sich eigentlich erkenntlich zeigen, wenn man noch einen Platz will? Ich hab einen, aber zwei Bekannte waren zu lahm 
Oder ist die Warteliste eh schon dreistellig?


----------



## rmfausi (6. November 2012)

Ok. Danke für die Info. Dann ist es wieder offen ob ich kurz oder lang fahre bzw. die Wahl des Gefährtes zum Lösen der Aufgabe .

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. November 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Wie genau müsste man sich eigentlich erkenntlich zeigen, wenn man noch einen Platz will? Ich hab einen, aber zwei Bekannte waren zu lahm
> Oder ist die Warteliste eh schon dreistellig?



Was immer hilft: Eine freundliche Mail an mich mit den Daten von den "lahmen Bekannte" vorab. Angebote in der "Währung" rot-trocken-Frankreich/Italien/Spanien wirken sich wohlwollend unterstützend auf die Platzierung auf der Warteliste aus, die im Moment noch nicht dreistellig ist (knapp drunter).
Versprechen kann ich im Moment gar nichts. Da muss jetzt abgewartet werden, wieviele von den 49 Kandidaten wirklich raus fliegen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Saumagen gibt's 2013 auf der langen Strecke.







Sarrois schrieb:


>


+1

Alternative: in der Trainingsphase mehr Saumagenbrötchen futtern und (VIEL) mehr Km runterreißen... 
BTW: ich muss weg!




Kelme schrieb:


> Angebote in der "Währung" rot-trocken-*Frankreich/Italien/Spanien* wirken sich wohlwollend unterstützend auf die Platzierung auf der Warteliste aus


Bei einem Pälzer grenzt diese Auflistung eigentlich schon an Hochverrat...!


----------



## onlyforchicks (6. November 2012)

Gunn tach zusammen,

wo oder wie finde ich denn eine Starterliste?
Bei mir geht auf der Gäsbockbikerseite bei Starterliste nix auf 

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch zu blöd ..... 

Gruss


----------



## Houschter (6. November 2012)

Starterlisten


----------



## lomo (6. November 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Starterlisten



Apropos, "Lumpenhafen" als Ortsangabe finde ich ganz weit vorne!


----------



## onlyforchicks (6. November 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Starterlisten


 

Super , vielen Dank!

Bis dann mal im Mai .


----------



## el Zimbo (7. November 2012)

...und der Mann aus "Lumpenhafen" hat immer noch nicht bezahlt!


----------



## Kelme (7. November 2012)

@Houschter. Danke für den Link. Ich muss das daheim auf der Gäsbockseite mal schön machen. 
 @lomo: Was habe ich gelacht, aber ich wollte da eh keinen Brief hinschicken. 
 @el Zimbo: Du wirst ihn erinnern. Er ist in guten Händen.


----------



## Bogie (7. November 2012)

@Kelme: War das wirklich Dein Ernst??? Saumagenbrötchen nur auf der Langstrecke???
Das geht nicht! Das wird zu spontanen Demonstrationen auf der Stecke führen! 
Überlegt Euch das nochmal. Bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (7. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Alternative: in der Trainingsphase mehr Saumagenbrötchen futtern und (VIEL) mehr Km runterreißen...
> BTW: ich muss weg!


 
Stimmt, dann hätten wir auch mehr Zeit Müll zu labern


----------



## lomo (7. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Stimmt, dann hätten wir auch mehr Zeit Müll zu labern



Sollte ich noch mal der Verwendung als Besenfahrer zugeführt werden, dann treibe ich euch so vor mir her, dass ihr gar keine Zeit und keine Luft habt, Müll zu labern. Und die VPs werden dann auch ausgelassen, zur Not gibt's 'n bissel Gel!


----------



## Kelme (7. November 2012)

Ne lomo, ich schicke den beiden Keili und Christine hinterer. Da wollen wir doch mal sehen, wer da zuerst ein blutiges Ohr hat. Die Idee mit den Geltütchen für Späteinkehrer an den VPs finde ich aber charmant.


----------



## lomo (7. November 2012)

Weizenbier-Gel?


----------



## Sarrois (7. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sollte ich noch mal der Verwendung als Besenfahrer zugeführt werden, dann treibe ich euch so vor mir her, dass ihr gar keine Zeit und keine Luft habt, Müll zu labern. Und die VPs werden dann auch ausgelassen, zur Not gibt's 'n bissel Gel!


 
Mmmmhh,
ich kenne da zwei Fahrer aber nur ein Bike,
die werden hinter uns sein



lomo schrieb:


> Weizenbier-Gel?


 
Kaschdahnjesaumachegel



Kelme schrieb:


> Ne lomo, ich schicke den beiden Keili und Christine hinterer. Da wollen wir doch mal sehen, wer da zuerst ein blutiges Ohr hat.


 
Die beiden tun mir jetzt schon leid


----------



## el Zimbo (7. November 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> @Kelme: War das wirklich Dein Ernst??? Saumagenbrötchen nur auf der Langstrecke???
> Das geht nicht! Das wird zu spontanen Demonstrationen auf der Stecke führen!
> Überlegt Euch das nochmal. Bitte.



Warum ist mir das bisher entgangen? 
Das geht wirklich nicht! 
Wir werden eine Online-Petition starten und auf die Barrikaden gehen!!!   
()


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. November 2012)

Boar Zimbo,

dann nimm halt das Hardtail und fahr die Langstrecke! Die Saumagenbrötchen sind doch schon Anreiz genug und außerdem ist die Langstrecke länger fürs gleiche Geld!


----------



## Sarrois (7. November 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Langstrecke länger fürs gleiche Geld!


 
Das hat Dir ne Schwäbin beigebracht


----------



## Bogie (7. November 2012)

Länger ist nicht immer besser.

Außerdem bin ich auf der "Kurzstrecke" schneller an der Sonder-VP vorbei. 
Ein entscheidendes Argument gegen die Langstrecke.


----------



## roischiffer (7. November 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Wir werden eine Online-Petition starten und auf die Barrikaden gehen!!!
> ()



Am besten macht ihr eine Sitzblockade - Morgens einfach in der Halle sitzenbleiben mit fließendem  Übergang von Kaffee über Weizenbier zu Rieslingschorle


----------



## Sarrois (7. November 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Am besten macht ihr eine Sitzblockade - Morgens einfach in der Halle sitzenbleiben mit fließendem  Übergang von Kaffee über Weizenbier zu Rieslingschorle


 

Jetzt sind wir beide uns ja mal einig


----------



## roischiffer (7. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir beide uns ja mal einig



& zu Nachhaltigkeit und politischer Korrektdenkerei:
Die Sauerstoffstation wird in der Umkleide eingerichtet - erspart den Zeltaufbau & den vielen, im Wald verfahrenen Sprit. 
Und auch der Klappspatenfahrer könnte sich Voll und Ganz aufs ausheben von Gruben konzentrieren - direkt neben der Halle ... ohne vorher lange im Wald herumfahren zu müssen


----------



## lomo (7. November 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... und außerdem ist die Langstrecke länger fürs gleiche Geld!



Grööööhl!!!




Sarrois schrieb:


> Das hat Dir ne Schwäbin beigebracht



*Grööööhl!!!*



Bogie schrieb:


> Länger ist nicht immer besser.
> ...



*Grööööhl!!!*


----------



## Dddakk (7. November 2012)

"Online-Petition - Sitzstreiks"   

Gar Gäsbock 21?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Die Besenfahrer werden euch mappussen! 







Und danach werden geschmiedete, klappbare Metallwaren ausgehändigt.


----------



## Flugrost (7. November 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und der Mann aus "Lumpenhafen" hat immer noch nicht bezahlt!



So, der Mann aus Lumpenhafen hat bezahlt, vorhin nämlich. Und - es hat so lange dauern müssen. Und - der Mann aus LH freut sich darauf im Mai nicht wieder durch Rippenbruchscheiss verhindert zu sein. Und - Saumagenverweigerung auf der Kurzstrecke ist inakzeptabel wie Romney und Stoiber, selbst dann, wenn ich Langstrecke fahre.
Und - ...


----------



## lomo (7. November 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... Und - der Mann aus LH freut sich darauf im Mai nicht wieder durch Rippenbruchscheiss verhindert zu sein. ...
> Und - ...



Eben! Deswegen gilt wie immer: Uffbasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Eben! Deswegen gilt wie immer: Uffbasse!



Lomo, es sind doch immer die ANDEREN schuld. Weißt das net? Mein letzter Rippenbruch etablierte sich während eines durchdringenden und lange anhaltenden Furzes eines Mitstreiters - niiemals wegen fahrtechnischer Schwächlichkeiten. ...


Oberste Maxime für 2013: Weghören können - immer und überall.


----------



## Pfalzgott (8. November 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Oberste Maxime für 2013: Weghören können - immer und überall.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Stimmt, dann hätten wir auch mehr Zeit Müll zu labern


In dem Fall wäre länger definitiv besser  Bei zu hoher Quassel-Konzentration könnte es sonst noch passieren, dass wir das Laub von den Bäumen labern          




lomo schrieb:


> Sollte ich noch mal der Verwendung als Besenfahrer zugeführt werden, dann treibe ich euch so vor mir her, dass ihr gar keine Zeit und keine Luft habt, Müll zu labern.


Auch wenn ich nächstes Jahr wohl mit noch mehr Federweg und Gewicht antreten werde als in diesem Jahr ("weil ichs kann"), hoffe ich nicht, dass du unterwegs viel von mir zu sehen bekommen wirst 




lomo schrieb:


> Und die VPs werden dann auch ausgelassen, zur Not gibt's 'n bissel Gel!


Von dem Zeug war doch dieses Jahr sogar welches im Starter-Paket... "Ilon Protect" hieß das Zeug. Das blumige Versprechen auf der Verpackung: "Hält dich im Sattel" - na da bin ich gespannt. Habe allerdings noch nicht herausfinden können, was das Zeug für eine Geschmacksrichtung hat  Irgendeiner der letzten Teile-Bestellungen lag auch sowas bei, Geschmacksrichtung "Tomato - extra salty" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im Hintergrund abgebildet: ne Portion Pommes. MHD ist dieser Monat, wer es haben will, soll sich bei mir melden 




Kelme schrieb:


> Ne lomo, ich schicke den beiden Keili und Christine hinterer. Da wollen wir doch mal sehen, wer da zuerst ein blutiges Ohr hat.


Ohje, dass du die beiden bedenkenlos in ihr Verderben schicken würdest zeigt, dass du mich definitiv noch nicht (nennenswert) live erlebt hast 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Und - der Mann aus LH freut sich darauf im Mai nicht wieder durch Rippenbruchscheiss verhindert zu sein. Und - Saumagenverweigerung auf der Kurzstrecke ist inakzeptabel wie Romney und Stoiber, selbst dann, wenn ich Langstrecke fahre.
> Und - ...


...das musste mal gesagt werden! 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Oberste Maxime für 2013: Weghören können - immer und überall.


Ich mach mir ins Höschen    Frei nach dem Motto: "Stell dir vor, es spielt einer Analtrompete - und keiner hört hin."


----------



## EvilDevil (8. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Von dem Zeug war doch dieses Jahr sogar welches im Starter-Paket... "Ilon Protect" hieß das Zeug. Das blumige Versprechen auf der Verpackung: "Hält dich im Sattel" - na da bin ich gespannt.



Klingt eher nach Klebstoff, der die Verbindung zwischen Gesäß und Sattel aufrecht erhalten soll! Könnte was für den Hintermann auf einem Tandem sein...


----------



## Kelme (8. November 2012)

Mal schauen, ob wir uns wirklich auf den "Pfälzischen Saumagenaufstand" einlassen wollen. Ist ja noch Zeit. Ich hätte halt gerne mal die Kaffeebar für alle eröffnet.


----------



## Sarrois (8. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob wir uns wirklich auf den "Pfälzischen Saumagenaufstand" einlassen wollen. Ist ja noch Zeit. Ich hätte halt gerne mal die Kaffeebar für alle eröffnet.


 
Seh ich so aus, als könnte man mich mit nem Espresso in den Wald locken


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2012)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach Klebstoff, der die Verbindung zwischen Gesäß und Sattel aufrecht erhalten soll! Könnte was für den Hintermann auf einem Tandem sein...


"Klebstoff" ist auch gut... macht den Gedanken an das Zeug aber nicht weniger eklig :kotz:




Kelme schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob wir uns wirklich auf den "Pfälzischen Saumagenaufstand" einlassen wollen. Ist ja noch Zeit. Ich hätte halt gerne mal die Kaffeebar für alle eröffnet.


Kaffeebar für alle ist halt auch ein Argument. Würde ich dem Saumagen gar vorziehen...! Dann aber bitte adäquates Zubehör reichen - hochkalorische Biscotti oder Kekse, gerne auch Kuchen! 

Notfalls bring ich gegrillten Saumagen in der Thermoverpackung mit  wobei ich eventuell folgenden Versuchen von feindlicher Übernahme konditionell wohl nicht gewachsen wäre


----------



## Joshua60 (8. November 2012)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach Klebstoff, der die Verbindung zwischen Gesäß und Sattel aufrecht erhalten soll! Könnte was für den Hintermann auf einem Tandem sein...


Der muss aber bei den spitzesten Spitzkehren absteigen können


----------



## lomo (8. November 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lomo, es sind doch immer die ANDEREN schuld. Weißt das net? ...



Stimmt! Wie konnte ich nur vergessen ... 



Flugrost schrieb:


> ...Mein letzter Rippenbruch etablierte sich während eines durchdringenden und lange anhaltenden Furzes eines Mitstreiters - niiemals wegen fahrtechnischer Schwächlichkeiten. ...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (8. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Notfalls bring ich gegrillten Saumagen in der Thermoverpackung mit  wobei ich eventuell folgenden Versuchen von feindlicher Übernahme konditionell wohl nicht gewachsen wäre



Dann Pack ich nen Einweggrill in den Rucksack und dann gibbed frischen Saumagen


----------



## RazorRamon (8. November 2012)

2012 hatte ich nen Startplatz, natürlich auch bezahlt, dann konnte ich wegen einer Verletzung nicht starten. 

Dieses Mal hatte ich völlig vergessen, mich anzumelden, es soll also wohl nicht sein! Aber meinen Segen habt Ihr natürlich!


----------



## BejayMTB (8. November 2012)

Ich hab gerade so einen Druck auf der Tränendrüse..... Meld halt nach und schau was passiert.


----------



## Quente (8. November 2012)

ramon, singe und es werden tausende an plätzen frei...


----------



## Deleted 77527 (9. November 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ramon, singe und es werden tausende an plätzen frei...


 = für den Kommentar

 = für den Gesang. Ja, mach mal


----------



## Kelme (9. November 2012)

Wenn sich die Leute nur mal rechtzeitg daran erinnern würden, dass die Starter, die in 2012 nicht teilnehmen konnten, aber bezahlt hatten, in 2013 einen Platz haben. Bedingung war nur: Ihr erinnert mich bis *Ende Oktober *daran, dass ich euch in die Startliste aufnehme. Für ausbleibenden Gesang wäre ich vielleicht sogar noch verhandlungsbereit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Dann Pack ich nen Einweggrill in den Rucksack und dann gibbed frischen Saumagen


Bis du den ausgepackt und eingeheizt hast, hab ich mindestens 1 Berg Vorsprung  Dann müsstest du außerhalb der "Wertung" starten und etwas Vorsprung bekommen - dann hätten wir eine 2. Sonder-VP


----------



## Sarrois (9. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bis du den ausgepackt und eingeheizt hast, hab ich mindestens 1 Berg Vorsprung  Dann müsstest du außerhalb der "Wertung" starten und etwas Vorsprung bekommen - dann hätten wir eine 2. Sonder-VP


 
Das kein sein, aber Du musst ja den Saumagen mitschleifen
Und in 10min ist der Grill feddisch


----------



## versteher (9. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Leute nur mal rechtzeitg daran erinnern würden, dass die Starter, die in 2012 nicht teilnehmen konnten, aber bezahlt hatten, in 2013 einen Platz haben. Bedingung war nur: Ihr erinnert mich bis *Ende Oktober *daran, dass ich euch in die Startliste aufnehme. .......



 Oh Shit! HiHi ... 
Hauptsache diesmal klappts mit der Teilnahme!


----------



## EvilDevil (9. November 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Der muss aber bei den spitzesten Spitzkehren absteigen können



Ne, das brauch er ja dank des Klebers nicht mehr. Er bildet mit dem Bike eine Einheit ;-) 
Egal, ob er will oder nicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das kein sein, aber Du musst ja den Saumagen mitschleifen
> Und in 10min ist der Grill feddisch


Ich bin ja selbst "Leichtbau", da ist so ein Scheibchen Saumagen im Rucksack kein Thema 
10 Min zum Grill feuern? läuft der mit Plutonium? 




EvilDevil schrieb:


> Ne, das brauch er ja dank des Klebers nicht mehr. Er bildet mit dem Bike eine Einheit ;-)
> Egal, ob er will oder nicht


Und mit etwas Übung klappts dann auch mit dem Hinterrad versetzen


----------



## Joshua60 (10. November 2012)

Ich kenne eine Stelle auf der Mittelstrecke, da ist es, wenn man abkürzt, noch ein wenig steiler als da




CIMG9540 Steilabfahrt von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Mit Dir hintendrauf könnte es klappen, mit ein wenig Übung werden wir es schaffen.

Mir fällt gerade ein, Herr K. hat auch noch einen Termin ausstehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine Stelle auf der Mittelstrecke, da ist es, wenn man abkürzt, noch ein wenig steiler als da


Die Lösung: einfach nicht abkürzen


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. November 2012)

hier mal was als appetit häppchen auf den GB 13

... meine nachlese vom GB 12


----------



## Dddakk (14. November 2012)

Schön gefilmt! 
Klasse geschnitten!
Sauber gefahren!

Und:
Da war ein Streckengott am Werk!  


(und, endlich mal keine Verpflegungsbilder  )


----------



## Optimizer (14. November 2012)

Hab ich da am Anfang nen orangenen Crosser gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (14. November 2012)

@Opti
Das war wohl der Keili.

Sven


----------



## onlyforchicks (14. November 2012)

Gibts hier ne Zensur??

Da fehlen doch ein paar Beiträge oder ?

Gruss


----------



## Optimizer (14. November 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Gibts hier ne Zensur??
> 
> Da fehlen doch ein paar Beiträge oder ?
> 
> Gruss



Hat der Ax El wieder was geschrieben?


----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Gibts hier ne Zensur??
> 
> Da fehlen doch ein paar Beiträge oder ?
> 
> Gruss



Nein Du postest in verschiedenen Freds
GB12 und GB13


----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hat der Ax El wieder was geschrieben?



Da hat sich zum Glück noch nedd hier rein getraut


----------



## onlyforchicks (14. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nein Du postest in verschiedenen Freds
> GB12 und GB13


 
Upps, 

danke für den Hinweis!! War meine eigene Blödheit.

Hätt mich irgendwie auch gewundert. 

Gruss


----------



## Quente (14. November 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Upps,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis!! War meine eigene Blödheit.
> 
> ...


 


...es lag mir auf der zunge "saarländer halt" aber ich halt moi gosch...


----------



## onlyforchicks (14. November 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...es lag mir auf der zunge "saarländer halt" aber ich halt moi gosch...


 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich Sarrois gleich wieder steinigen will..

Mein Leitspruch war ja schon immer: "Pälzer enn die Palz - Saarlänner enn die Saar"


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab ich da am Anfang nen orangenen Crosser gesehen?


Noch so änn Fariggde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. November 2012)

vielen dank 
und sorry das das so lange gedauert hat mit dem video basteln... nächstes jahr gelob ich besserung


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. November 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Da war ein Streckengott am Werk!
> 
> 
> (und, endlich mal keine Verpflegungsbilder )



WOHL WAHR ! 

es war einfach ein traum da zu biken


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2012)

Sehr feines Video Thorsten und danke dafür . 
Es kann zumindest dem ein oder anderen Novizen helfen, dass er einen Eindruck gewinnt, auf was er sich da einlässt bei einer Teilnahme. Abschreckend *vor *der Anmeldung kann es ja nicht mehr wirken .

Wenn alles gut klappt und mir jetzt nicht noch zehn Winterschlafstronauten eine Mail schicken, dass sie noch ganz ganz dringend und selbstverständlich einen (oder mehrere - ha, ha, ha) Startplätze brauchen, wird alles gut.


----------



## Sarrois (15. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Noch so änn Fariggde...


 
Solche Farriggde sinn gudd noowachsenda Roostoff



onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich Sarrois gleich wieder steinigen will..
> 
> Mein Leitspruch war ja schon immer: "Pälzer enn die Palz - Saarlänner enn die Saar"


 
Mir ist jetzt zum Heulen zu Mute, wenn ich das von nem Landsmann höre

Kelme, kein wunder, daß ich beim Gäsbock immer ein Frustfressen veranstalten muss


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kelme, kein wunder, daß ich beim Gäsbock immer ein Frustfressen veranstalten muss


Memo an mich und die gute Fee der VPs: Ein Ring Lyoner pro VP extra bereit halten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Solche Farriggde sinn gudd noowachsenda Roostoff


Dann sollte man mal Informationen einholen, wie hoch der Brennwert dieses Rohstoffs ist (jemand aus der Krematoriums-Branche anwesend?), vielleicht ist das DIE Idee bei der Umstellung auf regenerative Energien?  Könnte in Asien auch dem irren Bevölkerungswachstum "auf natürliche Weise" entgegenwirken. Welcome to our Brave New World... 

(wer die Ironie darin nicht findet, möge bitte in den Keller gehen...)




Sarrois schrieb:


> Kelme, kein wunder, daß ich beim Gäsbock immer ein Frustfressen veranstalten muss


...vom Frustsaufen schwanz zu geigen 




Kelme schrieb:


> Memo an mich und die gute Fee der VPs: Ein Ring Lyoner pro VP extra bereit halten.


Maggi nicht vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann sollte man mal Informationen einholen, wie hoch der Brennwert dieses Rohstoffs ist (jemand aus der Krematoriums-Branche anwesend?),...



Hm, bei unserem letzten Auslandsaufenthalt haben wir gelernt, dass Männer im Schnitt 2 Stunden brennen und Frauen 2,5 Stunden ... (oder wars doch umgekehrt?)


----------



## Sarrois (15. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...vom Frustsaufen schwanz zu geigen


Das hatte ich schon verdrängt



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Maggi nicht vergessen!


 




lomo schrieb:


> Hm, bei unserem letzten Auslandsaufenthalt haben wir gelernt, dass Männer im Schnitt 2 Stunden brennen und Frauen 2,5 Stunden ... (oder wars doch umgekehrt?)


Bitte keine Details

........oder doch


----------



## lomo (15. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Bitte keine Details
> 
> ........oder doch



Bilder?


----------



## Sarrois (15. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Bilder?


 
Jepp


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2012)

Nicht hier!


----------



## MoneSi (15. November 2012)

Aber an anderer Stelle bestimmt....


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, bei unserem letzten Auslandsaufenthalt haben wir gelernt, dass Männer im Schnitt 2 Stunden brennen und Frauen 2,5 Stunden ... (oder wars doch umgekehrt?)


Also bei einem Lambrechtaufenthalt brenne ich länger als 2h. Frei nach Rob Warner: "He's absolutely on fire!!!" 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon verdrängt


Wohl eher -bedingt "vergessen" 


Mal was anderes... ich hätte einen Vorschlag für morgen, für Leute die zufällig frei oder flexible Arbeitszeiten haben. Mission: Pilgerfahrt ins gelobte Land. Von Landau aus über die Berge bis zum Kaisergarten und in GB12 Erinnerungen schwelgen (45km/1100Hm), Rückweg ab NW mit freundlicher Unterstützung der Deutschen Bahn. Alternative: mit der Bahn direkt nach Lambrecht und 1/2 - 2/3 vom GB12 nachfahren.


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2012)

Also wenn ich jetzt frei hätte ...
Nur mal so ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2012)

...dann würde ich das sehr begrüßen. Hätte mich gefreut, mit dir mal ne Runde zu drehen  Können wir ja vielleicht andermal nachholen...


----------



## Sarrois (16. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wohl eher -bedingt "vergessen"


 
Es gibt aber leider bewegtes Bildmaterial



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mal was anderes... ich hätte einen Vorschlag für morgen, für Leute die zufällig frei oder flexible Arbeitszeiten haben. Mission: Pilgerfahrt ins gelobte Land. Von Landau aus über die Berge bis zum Kaisergarten und in GB12 Erinnerungen schwelgen (45km/1100Hm), Rückweg ab NW mit freundlicher Unterstützung der Deutschen Bahn. Alternative: mit der Bahn direkt nach Lambrecht und 1/2 - 2/3 vom GB12 nachfahren.


 
Boah äh,
Wär ich direkt dabei, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Es gibt aber leider bewegtes Bildmaterial


Bewegt und vermutlich auch "bewegend" 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Boah äh,
> Wär ich direkt dabei, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaba


Ich fahr das heute dann auch nur in abgespecktem Umfang (alleine so ne Tour ist doof), das kann man ja mal mit rechtzeitiger vorheriger Abstimmung wiederholen


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...das kann man ja mal mit rechtzeitiger vorheriger Abstimmung wiederholen



...will auch mal wieder pfalz biken  

vieleicht nächstes oder überübernächstes we oder so?


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2012)

Heute waren wir mal nach ein paar Streckendetails schauen. Im Bereich Iptestal ist ein wenig Hirnschmalz erforderlich, weil es nicht einfach zum Drecksanstieg durch geht, sondern 2013 ist zusätzlich die Gegenrichtung angesagt.




Iptestrail_1 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

In der Passage geht's noch, aber die Serpentinen sind schon arg und schon gar nicht tauglich für ein komplettes Starterfeld.
Danke für die Begleitung bei der Wegsuche. Auf dem Rückweg durch das Höllischtal über die Hellerhütte und Kaisergarten war die Dunkelheit schneller als wir.




Exkursion_1 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Also schnell Licht aufrödeln und weiter im Text. Der obere Abschnitt des Weges vom Kaisergarten zu Tal ist gesperrt und blockiert durch Holzeinschlag. Da geht aber auch gar nix. Ab dem nächsten breiten Weg ist wieder alles frei.

Was da scheint ist nicht die Morgensonne.




Exkursion_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...will auch mal wieder pfalz biken
> 
> vieleicht nächstes oder überübernächstes we oder so?


Wir können ja mal schauen, wie es zeitlich passt und uns dann ne schöne Runde überlegen. Wenns eher kalt bleibt, wär ich für was dezenteres, ohne viel Schützer-An & Auszieherei  Ne schöne flowige Enduro-HT-Runde 




Kelme schrieb:


> Heute waren wir mal nach ein paar Streckendetails schauen.


Sehr löblich! 
Serpentinen und (wie bei FB geschrieben) steiler Trail-Ausstieg klingen nicht sehr massenkompatibel. Und Drecksanstieg klingt auch nicht so prickelnd... war der in der diesjährigen Mittelstrecke dabei...?


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2012)

Drecksanstieg war dabei. Hinter Iptestal (letzter Ort vor der Sonder-VP) hinten ins Tal rein und dann diesen Schotterweg hoch. Vorschlag eines Teilnehmers aus 2011: Im Anstieg so ein Tablett mit Dart-Pfeilen aufstellen und 20 Meter weiter ein Portraitfoto von mir. Er ging von einer 100%-Trefferquote zwischen die Augen aus .


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal schauen, wie es zeitlich passt und uns dann ne schöne Runde überlegen. Wenns eher kalt bleibt, wär ich für was dezenteres, ohne viel Schützer-An & Auszieherei  Ne schöne flowige Enduro-HT-Runde



ohja wäre ne feine sache  aber bin auf jeden fall die nächsten 2 wochen schon ausgebucht... ABER NICHT VERGESSEN


----------



## rmfausi (19. November 2012)

Darf ich auch bei der flowigen HT Runde mit? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2012)

Wann issen die Ht-Runde geplant?


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. November 2012)

geplant noch garnicht... nur mal "angemerkt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. November 2012)

Dann wollen wir uns mal um die wichtigen Dinge kümmern und die Teilnehmerliste anschauen.

http://my1.raceresult.com/details/r...ilnehmerlisten|TeilnehmerlisteABC&format=view

Wer sich die Starterliste aktuell anschaut und ganz nach unten blättert, sieht, dass da eine 546 steht. Es fehlen also genau 9 Startplätze zu den üblichen 555. Das ist der Rest, der über "Ich will mein Meldegeld nun wirklich nicht bezahlen!" frei geworden ist.
Was machen wir? Wir machen die Anmeldung wieder auf und zwar genau so lange, bis diese 9 Plätze weg sind.
Wann findet das statt: Dienstag, 20.11.2012 - 19:00 Uhr
Wer dann gerade "Foxtrott für Fortgeschrittene" bei der VHS hat, muss sich was einfallen lassen.
Alle anderen, die nett nachgefragt haben und von mir Post bekommen haben, sind völlig ruhig und gelassen und kommen über die Spendenplätze ins Feld. Die werden nicht über das Online-Verfahren vergeben und das ist gut so.


----------



## Sarrois (19. November 2012)

Sadist


----------



## Dddakk (19. November 2012)

Doppel-Sadist!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Um 19 Uhr läuft doch auf KIKA: Die Wilde 13 !


----------



## lomo (19. November 2012)

Ich geh dann mal in den Tanzkurs ...


----------



## Flugrost (19. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal in den Tanzkurs ...



Ursprünglich wollte ich dir ein zünftiges Squaredance Westernvideo reindrücken. ... `habe aber ein anderes gefunden - Dadaismus pur, hehe und jetzt tanze, bitte!
[yt=hehe]v=9m9EcjCYkqI"[/yt]

Original Link: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m9EcjCYkqI"]Original music and square dancing. - YouTube[/nomedia]
Und jetzt: Tanze!


----------



## lomo (19. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (19. November 2012)




----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

Was mich interessieren würde, ob hier jemand fähig wäre so ne Blumenvase voll Rieslingschorle zu kippen, während die letzten Startplätze heute Abend vergeben werden

Würde wohl sau knapp werden


----------



## EvilDevil (20. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, ob hier jemand fähig wäre so ne Blumenvase voll Rieslingschorle zu kippen, während die letzten Startplätze heute Abend vergeben werden
> 
> Würde wohl sau knapp werden


Kommt auf die Vase an ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Drecksanstieg war dabei. Hinter Iptestal (letzter Ort vor der Sonder-VP) hinten ins Tal rein und dann diesen Schotterweg hoch.


Ach, das war der, wo dieses Jahr ein gewisser Herr seiner (9-fachen Sau-)Magenfüllung erlegen ist   (ich glaube, da ist echt eine entsprechende Startnummer-Beschriftung fällig )




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ohja wäre ne feine sache  aber bin auf jeden fall die nächsten 2 wochen schon ausgebucht... ABER NICHT VERGESSEN





rmfausi schrieb:


> Darf ich auch bei der flowigen HT Runde mit?





Optimizer schrieb:


> Wann issen die Ht-Runde geplant?


Haha, kaum sagt man "Flow" und "HT", stehen die üblichen Verdächtigen auf der Matte  Ja, geplant ist noch gar nix, nur ins Auge gefasst (*aua*). Die Runde, die ich da im Kopf hatte und bei der ein paar Leute "angebissen" haben, war allerdings ursprünglich in erster Linie als Trainingsfahrt gedacht und ginge von Landau aus über die Berge bis Lambrecht und dann per Bahn zurück - ich weiß nicht, wie ihr darauf Bock habt, vor allem, wenn ihr evtl. mit dem Auto kommt?  Sind ein paar Verbindungsstücke drin, allerdings auch ein paar richtig nette Abfahrten, 2 knackige Trailstücke bergauf und ein Treppen-Schmankerl für den Opti 




EvilDevil schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Vase an ;-)


Pfälzer Norm-Vase natürlich


----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach, das war der, wo dieses Jahr ein gewisser Herr seiner (9-fachen Sau-)Magenfüllung erlegen ist


Uff, das holt mich immer und immer wieder ein





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Pfälzer Norm-Vase natürlich



Ein normales Pälzer Dubbl-Glas halt


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2012)

Ich geh' mal den Riesling entkorken und das Glas richten ...


----------



## EvilDevil (20. November 2012)

> Pfälzer Norm-Vase natürlich



-> Sowas?


----------



## Optimizer (20. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ein normales Pälzer Dubbl-Glas halt



Des hääst "Dubbe"....du Dubbl.


----------



## BenniG. (20. November 2012)

Das ging aber schnell..
Einen Kollegen konnte ich anmelden (der hat heut Seniorentanzstunde), der andere wollte sich selbst anmelden, war aber wohl nicht schnell genug. Alles Dicht seit 19:05 @_Kelme_: Email von dir an den Kollesch gabs übrigens nicht, obwohl er nett gefragt hatte, der schöne Roland..


----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Des hääst "Dubbe"....du Dubbl.



Sellwa Dubbl, war kää Dibbfählaa

Was iss jetzt, der Anmeldetumult schon vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Was iss jetzt, der Anmeldetumult schon vorbei


Sagen wir mal so: Ein Teil der Kopien der Bestätigungsmails an die neun Glücklichen ist bei mir angekommen. Seltsamerweise antwortet aber seit 20 Minuten der Server für die Verwaltung der Anmeldungen nicht mehr.


*Ihr habt ihn kaputt gemacht!!*


----------



## lomo (20. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> .... Seltsamerweise antwortet aber seit 20 Minuten der Server für die Verwaltung der Anmeldungen nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> *Ihr habt ihn kaputt gemacht!!*


----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Ihr habt ihn kaputt gemacht!!*



grööööööööhl

Lomo warst Du das


----------



## lomo (20. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> grööööööööhl
> 
> Lomo warst Du das





Vielleicht war es auch ein Windowsserver ....


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2012)

Also von 6 Leuten kam noch die Kopie der Bestätigungsmail bei mir an. Danach war Schicht im Schacht. Keine Ahnung, was mit dem Rest los ist. Das System sagt nur, dass die von mir eingestellte maximale Anzahl der Teilnehmer erreicht ist.


----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

Wann's wedda duud sinn dausend Leid angemelld


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2012)

1.000? Das reicht für einen Überfall auf das Saarland.
Männers und Frauens: Neuer Plan! Wir machen eine Fernfahrt mit Klappspaten im Gepäck.


----------



## Optimizer (20. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es auch ein Windowsserver ....



Windows und Server kann nicht funktionieren. Das ist quasi, wie wenn dir ein Saarländer erklären will, wie wir ein Schorleglas nennen.


----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Windows und Server kann nicht funktionieren. Das ist quasi, wie wenn dir ein Saarländer erklären will, wie wir ein Schorleglas nennen.



Sagsch Du Schlabefligga



Kelme schrieb:


> 1.000? Das reicht für einen Überfall auf das Saarland.
> Männers und Frauens: Neuer Plan! Wir machen eine Fernfahrt mit Klappspaten im Gepäck.



Dausend von eich Glabbschbaade raache mia logga in de Paif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Windows und Server kann nicht funktionieren. Das ist quasi, wie wenn dir ein Saarländer erklären will, wie wir ein Schorleglas nennen.



Gefällt mir!


----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Gefällt mir!





Ward isch geh mol ins Bürroo


----------



## lomo (20. November 2012)

Habt ihr bei dääne Schwoobesäggl kään Feierowend?


----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei dääne Schwoobesäggl kään Feierowend?



Nää, hier brennt die Hütte
Glotz mit einem Auge Handball


----------



## lomo (20. November 2012)

Echt?
Saach mo, hosch du än promovierde Scheff?


----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Echt?
> Saach mo, hosch du än promovierde Scheff?



Nöö, aber anspruchsvolle Kundschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Uff, das holt mich immer und immer wieder ein


...und das ist auch gut so 




Kelme schrieb:


> Ich geh' mal den Riesling entkorken und das Glas richten ...


Hätt ich das rechtzeitig gelesen, wär ich zu dir geradelt, statt in den vernebelten Annweilerer Wald (umgekehrt, weil Sicht = 0 )




Kelme schrieb:


> 1.000? Das reicht für einen Überfall auf das Saarland.
> Männers und Frauens: Neuer Plan! Wir machen eine Fernfahrt mit Klappspaten im Gepäck.


 Do bin ich debai 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Windows und Server kann nicht funktionieren. Das ist quasi, wie wenn dir ein Saarländer erklären will, wie wir ein Schorleglas nennen.


Als druff uf die Worschtzibbel!


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2012)

Wenn ich ab und zu "nölende Möchtegern-Teilnehmer" als Mailkontakt habe, gehe ich hier in den Thread und lese ein wenig. A Drraum!!


----------



## roischiffer (21. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> 1.000? Das reicht für einen Überfall auf das Saarland.
> Männers und Frauens: Neuer Plan! Wir machen eine Fernfahrt mit Klappspaten im Gepäck.



1.000 - na jetzt mal nich gleich übertreiben ... blos weil die dort fressen & saufen können, wie nich recht sollte man sich nich gleich um eine Zehnerstelle vertun 

Und überhaupt
is dort außer Hunger & Durst & gewöhnungsbedürftigen Manieren eh nix Vernünftiges mehr zu holen


----------



## Sarrois (21. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Do bin ich debai


 
Was willschd dann du därres Wärschdelsche, do debai



roischiffer schrieb:


> Und überhaupt
> is dort außer Hunger & Durst & gewöhnungsbedürftigen Manieren eh nix Vernünftiges mehr zu holen


 
Was kommschd Du jetzt hinnahär wie die ald Faasend?

Bei uns gibbs wenigschdens Kulduaa


----------



## lomo (21. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Bei uns gibbs wenigschdens Kulduaa



Kulwas?


----------



## Optimizer (21. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Kulwas?


Er meint das bissel, dass Ihnen während der franz. Besatzungzeit beigebracht wurde.


----------



## lomo (21. November 2012)

Rucksackfranzosen


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Was willschd dann du därres Wärschdelsche, do debai


Also zum Klappspaten schwingen reichts noch  Außerdem ist ebendieses Kampfgerät schon in meinem Arsenal vorhanden, ich könnte also ohne Umweg über die Waffenausgabe direkt an die Front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sarrois schrieb:


> Bei uns gibbs wenigschdens Kulduaa


Falls du die Sprach-"Kultur" meinst, das nennt sich "unheilbare Rachenkrankheit mit einhergehender Persönlichkeitsstörung"... sowas als "Kultur" zu bezeichnen ist irgendwo zwischen arm und witzig


----------



## kraft_werk (21. November 2012)

..klare Sache, Pälzer in die Palz, Saarlänner in die Saar 

*ontopic* Einen Startplatz konnte ich nun auch noch abstauben  YESS!


----------



## BejayMTB (21. November 2012)

Hmm, da fällt mir ein:

Was muss ein Pfälzer trinken um 2  Promille zu erreichen?





2 Tage nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. November 2012)

...higgs....schdidimmd!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2012)

Na, morgen jemand Zeit und Lust für ne Pilgerfahrt?


----------



## el Zimbo (22. November 2012)

Oh Mann - ich bin schon runter auf 2,8.
...ich glaub ich trink jetzt mal was, bevor ich dealkoholisiere.


----------



## donnersberger (23. November 2012)

Proschddd


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der obere Abschnitt des Weges vom Kaisergarten zu Tal ist gesperrt und blockiert durch Holzeinschlag. Da geht aber auch gar nix. Ab dem nächsten breiten Weg ist wieder alles frei.


Weißt du zufällig, ob dem immernoch so ist? Hast du eigentlich nur das kurze erste Stück ab der Hütte gemeint oder das erste Stück, das beim GB12 gefahren wurde? Hatte das bei der Planung für morgen ganz vergessen...


----------



## BenniG. (24. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig, ob dem immernoch so ist? Hast du eigentlich nur das kurze erste Stück ab der Hütte gemeint oder das erste Stück, das beim GB12 gefahren wurde? Hatte das bei der Planung für morgen ganz vergessen...


Müsste immernoch gesperrt sein, zumindest hingen heute noch die "Umleitung" Schilder.
Aber man verliert nicht allzuviel Trail..
Es ist nicht das kurze Stück ab der Alten Unger Hütte sondern zwischn der ersten und zweiten Forstweg-Kreuzung. Ist aber wie gesagt eine Umleitung ausgeschildert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2012)

Super, vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Kelme (16. Dezember 2012)

Advents- und Weihnachtszeit werde ich nutzen, um die Spendenstartplätze unter die Interessierten zu bringen. Habt euer Email-Postfach im Auge.

Einen schönen dritten Advent.




3 Kerzen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> 3 Kerzen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


Sollte man sich einen Setzkasten für Trinkgefäße bauen, falls man vor hat, noch einige Male beim GB zu starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (18. Dezember 2012)

Um sich diese Tasse zu verdienen reicht es nicht beim Gäsbock mitzufahren. Da muss man schon Jahre lang hart dafür arbeiten. 
Von dieser Tasse gibt es weltweit nur 55 Stück. 

Miro'


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

Achso, ich dachte, das wäre ein "versteckter" Hinweis auf das Finisherpräsent 2013


----------



## Sarrois (18. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte, das wäre ein "versteckter" Hinweis auf das Finisherpräsent 2013



Dachte ich nedd,
wäre zu einfach gewesen


----------



## BenniG. (18. Dezember 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Dachte ich nedd,
> wäre zu einfach gewesen


Und auch nicht standesgemäß, oder?
Nach Flachmann 2011 und Steingut Krug 2012 lassen wir uns doch nichtmehr mit einer Kaffeetasse abspeisen 

Was gabs eigentlich die Jahre vorher so?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Was gabs eigentlich die Jahre vorher so?


Ein T-Shirt? 






*duck und weg*


----------



## Miro266 (18. Dezember 2012)

Pastateller, Weizenbiergläser, weil wir immer nur ans leibliche Wohl unserer Teilnehmer denken...

Miro`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (19. Dezember 2012)

..vielleicht gravierte Nutellamesser?


----------



## Sarrois (19. Dezember 2012)

Alles Schund

Konzentriert Euch lieber drauf den Saumagengrill auf der kleinen Runde unterzubringen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..vielleicht gravierte Nutellamesser?


In dem Fall würde ich mein Geld zurückverlangen (also wenn Nutella drauf steht).




Sarrois schrieb:


> Konzentriert Euch lieber drauf den Saumagengrill auf der kleinen Runde unterzubringen


Für dich gibt's als Sonder-Präsent einen Saumagenweck aus Granit, der über die komplette Distanz mitzuführen ist


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ne geschnitzte Maggiflasche für die Exil-Saarländer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..und wech!


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2012)

Einen Maggiflaschenhalter fürs Bike wäre doch was. Da könnte man bestimmt gewinnbringend eine Marktlücke schliessen....


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Einen Maggiflaschenhalter fürs Bike wäre doch was. Da könnte man bestimmt gewinnbringend eine Marktlücke schliessen....



Und nen Lyoner-wurstblinker


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. Dezember 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Und nen Lyoner-wurstblinker



Maggiflaschenhalter könnt ich mir ja noch vorstellen aber nen Lyoner-Wurstblinker...


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Dezember 2012)

Soviel zu Lyonerblinker 
Wahlweise auch mit Erbsen und Möhrchen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BxsNp6SbS8"]werner beinhart wurstblinker - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Sarrois (23. Dezember 2012)

Ihr Mobbingpälzer


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Dezember 2012)

hahaaaaa wie geil ist das denn


----------



## lomo (23. Dezember 2012)

Oooooh!
Stimmt, es ist der 4. Advent!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Dezember 2012)

Bausatz für die Freude an 4 Adventskerzen: Man nehme hiervon eine ausreichende Menge ein, dass sich die Optik verdoppelt:





Dann ist das hier völlig ausreichend für den 4. Advent:


----------



## Kelme (23. Dezember 2012)

Kann isch beschdädign. Der Trigg fungschionierd.




4 Kerzen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (4. Januar 2013)

el Zimbo schrieb:


>


----------



## Sarrois (9. Januar 2013)

Öööööhm Kelme,
die Saumagenstandortfrage war noch nedd fix


----------



## BenniG. (9. Januar 2013)

Leute....
80er Runde!! Mehr Gäsbock fürs gleiche Geld! Uuuuuund Saumagen. Also fleißig trainieren statt lamentieren


----------



## Kelme (9. Januar 2013)

Am Freitag haben wir Arbeitssitzung. Da wird das entschieden.
Ich verspüre einen unheimlichen Druck.


----------



## BenniG. (9. Januar 2013)

Ach kommt, ein bisschen Motivation muss doch sein..
Ab wieviel Uhr wird man nochmal an der Streckenteilung nur noch richtung Kurz geschickt? Nur zur Info, ob ein Gäsbock mit 110km drin wär, oder ob ich dafür dann doch zu lahm bin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Am Freitag haben wir Arbeitssitzung. Da wird das entschieden.
> Ich verspüre einen unheimlichen Druck.



.... geht mir nachdem ich Saumagen (wurst) gegessen habe auch so. Sauerkraut soll da angeblich helfen ?! 

Gruß

Fibbs - nur schei $$ im Kopp


----------



## Sarrois (10. Januar 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sauerkraut soll da angeblich helfen ?!


 
Sauerkraut erhöht den Druck


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich verspüre einen unheimlichen Druck.


Je nachdem, was drückt: ab auf die Schüssel oder wenigstens vor die Tür!


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2013)

Hybridantrieb? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Sauerkraut erhöht den Druck



Allzufest drücken braucht man aber nicht ....

Gruß

Fibbs - pfui


----------



## Miro266 (10. Januar 2013)

was habt ihr denn für ein schei.. Thema hier ?

Miro´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (10. Januar 2013)

Die sollten nicht so viel übers Essen nachdenken, sondern lieber mal ordentlich trainieren.  
Ne Kurzstrecke gibt es gar nicht, und die Mittelstrecke wäre bei manch anderen Veranstaltungen schon ne Langstrecke.  

Kelme, klär sie mal auf!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Die sollten nicht so viel übers Essen nachdenken, sondern lieber mal ordentlich trainieren.


Habbich vorhin (erstes Mal richtig Ratt faahn seit Weihnachten ), war aber ne schei$$ Idee... so matschig wie im Moment hab ich den Pfälzerwald noch nie erlebt


----------



## Sarrois (11. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Die sollten nicht so viel übers Essen nachdenken, sondern lieber mal ordentlich trainieren.


 
Wenn es auf der Kurz-Mittelstrecke keinen Saumagen gibt, dann grillen da unterwegs einen, geht genauso viel Zeit flöten wie wenn wir "Do lang lang" fahren würden

Das Wärschdelsche bringt de Saumache mit und ich den CO2-neutralen Einweggrill


----------



## Kelme (14. Januar 2013)

Unter Einsatz einer nicht unerheblichen Menge Rotwein und zur Vermeidung von Waldbränden wurde im Kreise der Gäsbockbiker beschlossen die Saumagenverpflegung auch für die TeilnehmerInnen anzubieten, die nicht ganz so weit fahren wollen oder können. Also lautet die Parole "Saumagen für alle!" 
Na gut, ihr habt das so gewollt. Dann wollen wir mal schauen, welchen Drecksbuckel ich euch direkt nach dieser VP hoch scheuche. In diesem Bereich steht die Strecke nämlich noch nicht endgültig fest .


----------



## Sarrois (14. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Unter Einsatz einer nicht unerheblichen Menge Rotwein und zur Vermeidung von Waldbränden






Kelme schrieb:


> "Saumagen für alle!" .






Kelme schrieb:


> Na gut, ihr habt das so gewollt. Dann wollen wir mal schauen, welchen Drecksbuckel ich euch direkt nach dieser VP hoch scheuche.


----------



## kraft_werk (14. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also lautet die Parole "Saumagen für alle!"
> Na gut, ihr habt das so gewollt. Dann wollen wir mal schauen, welchen Drecksbuckel ich euch direkt nach dieser VP hoch scheuche. In diesem Bereich steht die Strecke nämlich noch nicht endgültig fest .



..am besten einen mit Ablaufrinne für Saumagenbrei


----------



## Kelme (25. Januar 2013)

Es geht voran (hat Heino das auch auf der neuen Platte?)
400 Pfosten und die Pfeile dazu kommen die nächsten Tage.




Death of a Vampire von kelme_sis auf Flickr

In der Starterliste finden sich jetzt die ersten "Spendenstarter" und die restlichen, die bezahlt haben, sind bis nach dem Wochenende auch drin.


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es geht voran (hat Heino das auch auf der neuen Platte?)



 Erschreckend, dass du sowas weisst!


----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2013)

..keine Atempause...


----------



## Quente (25. Januar 2013)

...unn doo noo noch länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (26. Januar 2013)

Eine bei Rotwein zusammen geklickte Strecke muss natürlich sofort im Gelände auf Realisierbarkeit geprüft werden.
Also raus mit dem Bike und über Schwarzsohl die Anfahrt zur Schwabenbach gemacht. Das ist der Punkt des Kringels der Langstrecke, der am nächsten zur Kelme-Burg liegt.




Auf der Anfahrt von kelme_sis auf Flickr

An der Schwabenbach treffe ich auf die Strecke und wenig später - das gehört zur MTB-Parkstrecke 5 - sieht das so aus:




Route 5 Harzofen von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Da muss ein wenig gearbeitet werden. Passierbar ist die Stelle und es schließt sich der schöne Trail runter nach Elmstein an. In Elmstein wird es für die Langstreckler die Espresso-VP geben.
Mein Befürchtung: Mit der "hässlichen" Steigung aus Elmstein raus wird sich mein Freundeskreis nicht gerade vergrößern .




Weniger Freunde von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das ist nicht die steilste Stelle. Ich schwör's. Was mir gut gefällt: Wenn man die Höhe geschafft hat, wird die Fahrt nach Helmbach sehr entspannt. Da wird man zügig unterwegs sein können, ohne brachial zu bolzen.
Helmbach war aber nur "Halbzeit", denn da ist ja die Spaltung. Also jetzt der Test, wie denn die Strecke sich direkt nach der Spaltung "anfühlt". Kurzstreckig etwas steiler bergauf und dann mit ein wenig Spitzkehre und Treppchen wieder unter die Höhe der L499. Danach beginnt der laaaange Anstieg in Richtung Schwabenbach, der nur von wenigen Entspannungsstücken unterbrochen wird.
Schönste Stelle: Das da.




Burg B. von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Wenn man die Höhe aber geknackt hat, rollt es sehr entspannt zu meinem Einstiegspunkt "Schwabenbach". Da hat was und am 11. Mai geht es ja dann in Richtung der langen Singeltrailpassage nach Elmstein (siehe oben).


----------



## Optimizer (27. Januar 2013)

Spitzkehre und Treppchen hören sich interessant an. Vorallem auf Treppchen werde ich mich dieses Jahr besonders freuen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Death of a Vampire


Das "Blut" ist ja auf der falschen Seite der Pflöcke! 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Vorallem auf Treppchen werde ich mich dieses Jahr besonders freuen.


Ich hoffe, dass auch dieses Jahr wieder welche dabei sind, bei denen man aus mehreren Stufen eine machen kann


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2013)

Kurvendiskussion




Höhenprofil lange Strecke von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## medicus41 (27. Januar 2013)

Hi,

darf man als Erstmitfahrer mal nachfragen was diese "Spaltungen" bedeuten?


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2013)

Ja. Darf man .


----------



## medicus41 (27. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ja. Darf man .



Holzspaltung? Uranspaltung? Kernspaltung? Persönlichkeitsspaltung?


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2013)

Die letzte Vermutung trifft es am besten. Hier erkennt der als Held angetretene sein Scheitern und der Übermütige wird kleinlaut. Auf der anderen Seite wachsen bescheidenen Menschen Flügel und der Kleinmütige erlebt seine persönliche Sternstunde und fasst allen Mut zusammen.

Spaltung ist der Ort der Wahrheit. Der Entscheidung. Der absolute Entschluss. Wer hier nach links fährt, entscheidet sich für die lange Strecke. Für mehr Kilometer und noch mehr Höhenmeter. Er entscheidet sich für mehr Fluchen auf den Streckendesigner (das bin ich ). Nach vollbrachter Tat kommt er wieder an der Spaltung vorbei und gleitet gen Lambrecht. Aber dann kommt ja noch der "Drecksanstieg" ...


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Januar 2013)

Die zweite Spaltung ist bestimmt nur für uns gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2013)

Für dich habe ich noch eine Version mit roten Pfeilen. Da verrate ich aber nicht, wo die schon auftauchen


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Januar 2013)




----------



## medicus41 (27. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die letzte Vermutung trifft es am besten. Hier erkennt der als Held angetretene sein Scheitern und der Übermütige wird kleinlaut. Auf der anderen Seite wachsen bescheidenen Menschen Flügel und der Kleinmütige erlebt seine persönliche Sternstunde und fasst allen Mut zusammen.
> 
> Spaltung ist der Ort der Wahrheit. Der Entscheidung. Der absolute Entschluss. Wer hier nach links fährt, entscheidet sich für die lange Strecke. Für mehr Kilometer und noch mehr Höhenmeter. Er entscheidet sich für mehr Fluchen auf den Streckendesigner (das bin ich ). Nach vollbrachter Tat kommt er wieder an der Spaltung vorbei und gleitet gen Lambrecht. Aber dann kommt ja noch der "Drecksanstieg" ...



Also ist das quasi der Abschnitt welcher die 52er von der langen Strecke trennt?


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2013)

Genauuuu!


----------



## Sarrois (28. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kurvendiskussion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kelme, wo gibt es den, na Du weißt schon wen
Den Gebratenen


----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> darf man als Erstmitfahrer mal nachfragen was diese "Spaltungen" bedeuten?



An der Spaltung steht eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit, die versucht das Feld aufzuspalten, um die nachfolgenden VPs (Espresso&Saumagen oder nur Saumagen) gleichmässig auszulasten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kelme, wo gibt es den, na Du weißt schon wen
> Den Gebratenen


"Den Gebratenen" gibt es an der VP 2, die sich unmittelbar *vor *der Spaltung befindet. Mit "dem Gebratenen" im Bauch rollt man dann zur Spaltung und überlegt, was man sich noch antut. Wenn man die Entscheidung pro lange Strecke fällt, gibt es in Elmstein "Klein - schwarz - stark" an der VP 3.
Auf dem Rückweg erreichen die LangstrecklerInnen zwar nochmal die Spaltung, kommen aber nicht nochmals an der VP 2 vorbei.


----------



## BenniG. (28. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auf dem Rückweg erreichen die LangstrecklerInnen zwar nochmal die Spaltung, kommen aber nicht nochmals an der VP 2 vorbei.


Wie viel Höhenmeter sind denn die Schleife auf der Langstrecke. Mit Pi*Daumen komm ich auf ca. 600, kommt das hin?
Ich hab ja immernoch den Traum den Gäsbock auf mehr als 80km zu verlängern
Von der Strecke her sollte man ja bei ca. 100km rauskommen, wenn man zweimal die Schleife fährt.


----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2013)

Kommt ca. hin mit den Hömes.
Eine Verlängerung der Strecke wird es im Rahmen der Veranstaltung nicht geben und auch keine Doppelbefahrung der Langstreckenschleife. Wir werden zum einen Zeitlimits für das Erreichen bestimmter Streckenpunkte festlegen und die Einfahrt in Verlängerungsschleifen dann auch konsequent dicht machen. Das dient gerade dem Schutz von Teilnehmern, die sich ansonsten höllisch übernehmen würden.
Ergänzend haben wir Schlussfahrer und nach deren Durchfahrt werden Streckenposten und Straßensicherungen aufgelöst. 
Zweimal Langstreckenschleife reicht übrigens nicht für 100 km. Auch von daher bitte nicht.


----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> "Den Gebratenen" gibt es an der VP 2, die sich unmittelbar *vor *der Spaltung befindet. ...



Ah,ok. Weise Entscheidung.


----------



## Sarrois (28. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ah,ok. Weise Entscheidung.





Dess hääst schnella fress.....äääääähhhhh fahre


----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2013)

Scheint so. Ich glaub' die Durchgangszeiten an den Streckenposten bis zu dieser VP kann man getrost mit dem schnellsten Schnitt kalkulieren ....


----------



## Sarrois (28. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Scheint so. Ich glaub' die Durchgangszeiten an den Streckenposten bis zu dieser VP kann man getrost mit dem schnellsten Schnitt kalkulieren ....



Oh mein Gott
Das bedeuted für mich 34km im aneroben Bereich


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2013)

gibts an der espresso vp NUR espresso oder auch irgendwas anderes für die die nicht so auf das braune gesöff stehen (bevorzuge earl grey tee  )


----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2013)

Thorsten, das ist jetzt aber eher eine Mädchenfrage, oder? Und so eine hat mir noch nie eine Teilnehmerin gestellt.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2013)

sag du nochmal teilnehmerin und ich schau obs ein rosa trikot in meiner größe gibt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (28. Januar 2013)

Kann ich auch einen laktosefreien Latte Macchiato mit koffeinfreiem Espresso haben? Gerne mir Süßstoff (vielleicht was natürliches, Stevia?)....


----------



## Sarrois (28. Januar 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Kann ich auch einen laktosefreien Latte Macchiato mit koffeinfreiem Espresso haben? Gerne mir Süßstoff (vielleicht was natürliches, Stevia?)....



Zu oft in starbucks gewesen


----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Kann ich auch einen laktosefreien Latte Macchiato mit koffeinfreiem Espresso haben? Gerne mir Süßstoff (vielleicht was natürliches, Stevia?)....



Bäh, da wirds einem schon vom lesen schlecht. So sind eben die 29er Fahrer, Haupsache anders. 

Der Kaffee/Espresso der serviert wird ist megageil so wie er ist, ich freu mich schon drauf.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Kann ich auch einen laktosefreien Latte Macchiato mit koffeinfreiem Espresso haben? Gerne mir Süßstoff (vielleicht was natürliches, Stevia?)....


Leute mit solchen Bestellwünschen stehen in der Regel hektisch ein Schmardfon bedaddelnd auf einem Bahnsteig und nuckeln ihren "Latte Vanilla mit Tralala" aus einem Plastebecher mit eben einem Nuckeldeckelchen.


Kelme - nicht mit mir!


----------



## BejayMTB (28. Januar 2013)

Diese Bestellung bekamen wir tatsächlich einmal zu hören. Weiß ich noch wie heute, ich stand neben dem Küchenchef des Hotels als diese Trulla das geordert hat und er meinte nur mit einem Lächeln: "Raus!"
Daraufhin haben wir gemeinsam die Facebook Gruppe "Ich bin intolerant gegenüber Intoleranzen" gegründet.....  Earl Grey...genau....


----------



## donnersberger (28. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sag du nochmal teilnehmerin und ich schau obs ein rosa trikot in meiner größe gibt ....



Oh ja, mach mal!


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (29. Januar 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Oh ja, mach mal!



...würd dann aber auch die Wahl des Tee überdenken...
weg vom Earl Grey.....hin zu:


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2013)

wobei der tee bei nicht zu langem ziehen und ohne zucker zugabe schon trinkbar ist


----------



## ytsan (29. Januar 2013)

@HeavyBiker: sonst noch Geschmacksverwirrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wobei der tee bei nicht zu langem ziehen und ohne zucker zugabe schon trinkbar ist



Du Teilnehmerin!

(Das wollte ich nicht vergessen. Alleine für den Anblick Thorsten in Rosa )


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2013)

OK... du hast es nicht anders gewollt....

wer kann mir helfen, suche DIESES trikot in XL 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-Kappa-Ra...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item589018ccd9

wer sachdienliche hinweise zur ergreifung geben kann wird mit meinem anblick beim GB 13 belohnt, und nem schorle


----------



## Sarrois (29. Januar 2013)

Schorle nehm ich
Aber sonst:kotz:


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2013)

na wenn du den schorle nimmst sag mir wo in xl?


----------



## Sarrois (29. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na wenn du den schorle nimmst sag mir wo in xl?



Reicht L nedd?
Du bischd jo nur brääd unn nedd lang


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2013)

in L würden aber meine arme net rein passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (29. Januar 2013)

...oder mal kurz bei Katrin in Mosbach. Da gibts auch Hosen.
http://www.bikesportnews.de/typo3temp/pics/158d57cc45.jpg


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...oder mal kurz bei Katrin in Mosbach. Da gibts auch Hosen.



Hahaha Da habe ich noch einen Wasgau-Marathon im Kopf, auf dem ich mit dem Eisenfahrer mit dem SSP unterwegs war. Auf einem flachen Bergabstück ist sie mit ihrer rosafarbenen Entourage an uns vorbeigefahren. Im nächsten Bergaufabschnitt hat der Eisenfahrer Druck gemacht und wir haben die ganze rosa Truppe mit deutlichem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss (ich fuhr am Anschlag) überholt. Auf Höhe von Katrin meinte Eisenfahrer ganz trocken: "Net nur bergab schnell fahren, gell!" und zog behende davon ;-)


----------



## donnersberger (1. Februar 2013)

... und so wurde aus _*Gäsbock und die wilde 13*_ dann _*Gäsbock und der rosa Thorsten*_


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Februar 2013)

... nur tu ich mich echt schwer das trikot in XL zu finden


----------



## Dddakk (1. Februar 2013)

..was hast du für ne Unnerbuxengröße?


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... nur tu ich mich echt schwer das trikot in XL zu finden


 
Dann hör auf Eisen zu biegen, bis zum Gäsbock passen dann die Arme in ein L-Trikot


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2013)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass auf irgendeine Art und Weise am Morgen des 11. Mai für den Thorsten ein rosa Trikot an der Anmeldung liegt. Wie auch immer (falls es bis dahin kein eigenes hat  ).


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Februar 2013)

aber komplett rosa und nicht vorne ganz weiß


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass auf irgendeine Art und Weise am Morgen des 11. Mai für den Thorsten ein rosa Trikot an der Anmeldung liegt. Wie auch immer (falls es bis dahin kein eigenes hat  ).


 
Und die Größe sollte M sein und "ohne" darf er nedd auf die Strecke


----------



## BejayMTB (1. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... nur tu ich mich echt schwer das trikot in XL zu finden


 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradtriko...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item3cc6a06358

Nicht soooo schwer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. Februar 2013)

..gabs nicht mal ein Profi-Radteam in rosa/magenta?


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2013)

Der Führende des Giro-d'Italia (= Apothekerrundfahrt südlich des Alpenhauptkammes) trägt jedes Jahr so ein Ding.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (1. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Und die Größe sollte M sein und "ohne" darf er nedd auf die Strecke


Größe M passt immer....


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Februar 2013)

adus schrieb:


> Größe M passt immer....



     :kotz:


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2013)

adus schrieb:


> Größe M passt immer....



Muhahahahaha
Wenn Thorsten so fährt gibbed ne Schorle von mir


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Februar 2013)

hey hey ich sagte nur rosa ... net presswurst.... obwohl ich bei m wohl fast wie eine aussehen würde


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2013)

Hm, rosa? War auch mal in der Planung ...




Trikot von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Miro266 (1. Februar 2013)




----------



## Kelme (2. Februar 2013)

Für Leute mit Höhenprofil auf dem Vorbau oder so ...




Verschärfte Regeln von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Wer es bis zu den angegebenen Uhrzeiten an den roten Pfeilen nicht bis zu dem jeweiligen Punkt (Breitenstein - Spaltung - Iptestal) geschafft hat, wird auf abgekürztem Weg in Richtung Ziel geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Februar 2013)

ich brauch doch aber ein tiefenprofil... gibts das auch?
ich komm dieses jahr mim fully damit ich noch schneller den berg runter ballern kann


----------



## Kelme (2. Februar 2013)

Das Fully hilft die bergab gar nix. Es liegen permanent Leute vor dir auf dem Trail, die sich vor Lachen nicht mehr auf dem Rad halten konnten, als sie ein rosa Fullygeschoss "im Rückspiegel" kommen sahen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Februar 2013)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## kraft_werk (2. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für Leute mit Höhenprofil auf dem Vorbau oder so ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stehen da dann Spalter auf der Strecke?


----------



## Kelme (2. Februar 2013)

Spalter? Eher Scharfrichter, aber die waren letztendlich ja auch Spalter.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Februar 2013)

ach das ist doch haarspalterei 

ich hoff das mein diesmaliger copilot net schlapp macht und wir die abkürzung nehmen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, rosa? War auch mal in der Planung ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:kotz:


----------



## lomo (3. Februar 2013)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> :kotz:



Ich bring dir eins mit! 
Größe M?


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich bring dir eins mit!
> Größe M?



Aktuell XL :-(

zumindest in der Gürtellinie


----------



## MoneSi (3. Februar 2013)

Oh...hat da jemand abgenommen?

...sorry Markus, die Vorlage musste ich nehmen!!


Mist...zu langsam!


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Februar 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Oh...hat da jemand abgenommen?
> 
> ...sorry Markus, die Vorlage musste ich nehmen!!



Stimmt schon, Weihnachten war ich noch bei XXL


----------



## lomo (3. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist es gerad anders rum. Zwar nicht in Konfektionsgrößen, aber im Gewicht.
Wenn das so weiter geht ...


----------



## Radler-01 (4. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für Leute mit Höhenprofil auf dem Vorbau oder so ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

um mal eine evtl. daraus resultierende Frage (Sarrois ) vorab zu stellen:

 gibt´s dann auch so lange Saumagenbrötchen ?


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2013)

Da wir ein Wettfressen an den VPs zu verhindern wissen, wird auch der späte Vogel noch einen Wurm fangen.


----------



## Sarrois (4. Februar 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> um mal eine evtl. daraus resultierende Frage (Sarrois ) vorab zu stellen:
> 
> gibt´s dann auch so lange Saumagenbrötchen ?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da wir ein Wettfressen an den VPs zu verhindern wissen, wird auch der späte Vogel noch einen Wurm fangen.



Schön, schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da wir ein Wettfressen an den VPs zu verhindern wissen, wird auch der späte Vogel noch einen Wurm fangen.


 
Ich hole diesmal ne Jacke mit, dann muss ich mich nedd am Grill aufwärmen uswuswuswusw.......


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> um mal eine evtl. daraus resultierende Frage (Sarrois ) vorab zu stellen:
> 
> gibt´s dann auch so lange Saumagenbrötchen ?



Neee, später hinaus gibt es nur noch Saumagen auf Hefezopf, optional mit ner Adhäsionsschicht aus Nutella dazwischen.


----------



## Sarrois (4. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Neee, später hinaus gibt es nur noch Saumagen auf Hefezopf, optional mit ner Adhäsionsschicht aus Nutella dazwischen.


 
Genehmigt


----------



## rmfausi (4. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es gerad anders rum. Zwar nicht in Konfektionsgrößen, aber im Gewicht.
> Wenn das so weiter geht ...



Im Alter wird der benötigte Kaloriengrundumsatz geringer. 
Medizin 1. Semester

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Im Alter wird der benötigte Kaloriengrundumsatz geringer.
> Medizin 1. Semester
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Oh, ein Medizinstudent!


----------



## Sarrois (6. Februar 2013)

So jetzt hamma den Salat
Einer meiner Mitfahrer kann nedd an dem Samstag
Ergo ein Plätzchen frei


----------



## BejayMTB (6. Februar 2013)

Wohin des Weges?


----------



## lomo (6. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> So jetzt hamma den Salat
> Einer meiner Mitfahrer kann nedd an dem Samstag
> Ergo ein Plätzchen frei



Kapital draus schlagen!!!


----------



## Sarrois (7. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Kapital draus schlagen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

So was machen wir mit dem Platz
Für 10.000 Likes im Farcebook verhöckern
Oder meistbietend bei eBay

Bei Interesse bitte melden


----------



## Kelme (8. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> So was machen wir mit dem Platz
> ...
> Bei Interesse bitte melden


Die Siegerin der Salzkammergut-Trophy-211 km - Frauenwertung fragt gerade bei mir nach. Die müsste dann allerdings neben dir herfahren und genauso viele Saumagenweg essen wie du (also genau einen).


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> genauso viele Saumagenweg essen wie du (also genau einen).







Kelme schrieb:


> Die Siegerin der Salzkammergut-Trophy-211 km -


 
Edith fragt nach Bildern


----------



## Kelme (8. Februar 2013)

Edith kann da gucken:

http://natascha-binder.de/

Ich kaufe den Platz. Ich will eine Frau am Start haben, die erstens schnell Fahren kann und auch noch viel Essen. Nach dem Bericht aus dem Salzkammergut kann die beides.


----------



## unocz (8. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut !


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Februar 2013)

vote für salzkammer racerin mit saumagen fable 

ich fahr dann mir rosa trikot auch nebenher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich kaufe den Platz.


 
Also keine 10.000 Likes oder 987,53â¬ in der Bucht



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> vote fÃ¼r salzkammer racerin mit saumagen fable
> 
> ich fahr dann mir rosa trikot auch nebenher


 
Und ich krieg meine Saumagenration


----------



## lomo (8. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Siegerin der Salzkammergut-Trophy... Die müsste dann allerdings neben dir herfahren und genauso viele Saumagen *wegessen* wie du ....



Ich hab das mal korrigiert!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal korrigiert!


 
Der Herausforderung stelle ich mich gerne

Edith meint: Wenn der rosa Lyoner im Wienerdarm auftaucht, vergeht eh den meisten der Appetit


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Februar 2013)

der vergeht dir erst wen du versuchst drann zu bleiben


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> der vergeht dir erst wen du versuchst drann zu bleiben


 
Dann komm ich mit der Carbonfeile


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Februar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## atlas (8. Februar 2013)

Hi


Rosa Trikots für die Herren find ich gut.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden - YouTube



Mmmhhhh, lass mich vorher noch zu IKEA einkaufen gehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Dann komm ich mit der Carbonfeile


Das wird dir nix nützen - egal, ob du [_beliebige Anzahl zwischen 8 und 10_] Saumagenweck intus hast oder nicht  Wenns sein muss drückt die rosa Kunstdarm-Kampfwurst den Drecksbuggel aufm großen Blatt hoch


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (10. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das wird dir nix nützen - egal, ob du [_beliebige Anzahl zwischen 8 und 10_] Saumagenweck intus hast oder nicht  Wenns sein muss drückt die rosa Kunstdarm-Kampfwurst den Drecksbuggel aufm großen Blatt hoch


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


>


Die Aussage beruht auf deiner "leichten" Uphillschwäche gegen Ende des GB letztes Jahr und der Tatsache, dass sich der Boden hinter Thorsten in Falten legt, wenn er richtig in die Pedale tritt  Die Oberschenkel sind nicht nur Deko  Bist aber trotzdem ne voll dufte Tüüpe  *tätschel*


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Februar 2013)

jetzt hör aber auf


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (10. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenns sein muss drückt die rosa Kunstdarm-Kampfwurst den Drecksbuggel aufm großen Blatt hoch




Aber dann bitte im leistungsfördernden, windschlüpfrigem Ganzkörperkunstdarm !!

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...-Catsuit-Party-Halloween-Adult/739520763.html


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2013)

also ich mach mich ja gerne mal zum horst .... aber vollhorst? .... NENENE


----------



## Sarrois (11. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> der Tatsache, dass sich der Boden hinter Thorsten in Falten legt, wenn er richtig in die Pedale tritt  Die Oberschenkel sind nicht nur Deko


 
Ok, wieviel Schulden hast Du beim Thorsten
Evtl. kann ich Dir helfen


----------



## donnersberger (12. Februar 2013)

#Nachtschicht. schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte im leistungsfördernden, windschlüpfrigem Ganzkörperkunstdarm !!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...-Catsuit-Party-Halloween-Adult/739520763.html




das hier erfüllt auch alle Anforderungen und da muss er net so viel schwitzen
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...-Costume-Cat-Costume-wholesale/387493862.html


----------



## Sarrois (12. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich kaufe den Platz.



Das wird teuer
Kostet nen Saumagenweck extra

Du kannst Ihr Bescheid geben, das Geld für den Startplatz soll sie Euch überweisen, ist meine Spende, die ich in der Halle eh verpeilen würde


----------



## lomo (13. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das wird teuer
> Kostet nen Saumagenweck extra
> ...



Geht auch ohne Weck!




Pälzer_ von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> das hier erfüllt auch alle Anforderungen und da muss er net so viel schwitzen
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...-Costume-Cat-Costume-wholesale/387493862.html




Du verwechselst da die Veranstaltungen. Diese Trikots werden erst im Sommer, so Anfang August gern getragen.


----------



## donnersberger (13. Februar 2013)

Alles nur eine Frage der Abhärtung


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Februar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da die Veranstaltungen. Diese Trikots werden erst im Sommer, so Anfang August gern getragen.



also ich trag sowas auch gerne mal im frühjahr 

alternativ geht auch das hier    ...


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Februar 2013)

booooaaahh 

(wo liegt denn die Softshell-Jacke )


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Februar 2013)

keine dabei


----------



## donnersberger (13. Februar 2013)

Das nenn ich heavy..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Stahl friert nicht! Zieht sich nur zusammen, bricht aber bei Kälte schneller.


----------



## donnersberger (14. Februar 2013)

Würg :kotz:


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Februar 2013)

Und was trägt man(n) im Sommer?


Greetz

Fibbs - brrrrrrrr


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jetzt hör aber auf


Ich mach ihm nur so viel Angst, dass er beim GB wie ein Mädel schreiend wegrennt, wenn du "buh!" sagst 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Ok, wieviel Schulden hast Du beim Thorsten
> Evtl. kann ich Dir helfen


Mir ist nicht zu helfen. Ich babbel einfach nur gern dumm 




radler-01 schrieb:


> wo liegt denn die Softshell-Jacke


Wozu eine Softshell-Jacke, wenn die Hautoberfläche schon ein Hardshell ist?


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2013)

Dann bring am Samschdach genuch Zeit mit und komm bloß nedd midd emm Karre
Wir werden uns wieder aus der Halle kehren lassen


----------



## Radler-01 (11. März 2013)

es wurde hier schon lange nix mehr geschrieben...

Zeitnahme: T -59d 18:´28'32" 

Btw. isch frä misch wie´d Sau  & wann gibt´s die T-Shirts ?


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

nur noch 60 Tage....booaa..hoffentlich finde ich fitness bis dahin....


Gruß
Der Optimizer - das Wochenende muss rigid werden...


----------



## Radler-01 (11. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> das Wochenende muss rigid werden...


 
worauf bezieht sich das "rigid" jetzt - Deine Rad-wahl (ungefederter Crosser) oder die Trainingsnotwendigkeit ? 


 Auszug aus www.duden.de:

*Bedeutungen* 

(Medizin) ... starr 
(bildungssprachlich) streng, unnachgiebig 





*Betonung: *

_rigiÌ²d _




*Herkunft http://www.duden.de/hilfe/herkunft*

lateinisch rigidus, zu: rigereâ= starr, steif sein


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> worauf bezieht sich das "rigid" jetzt - Deine Rad-wahl (ungefederter Crosser) oder die Trainingsnotwendigkeit ?
> 
> 
> Auszug aus www.duden.de:
> ...



Sowohl als auch. Und wenn du schon im Duden nachschlÃ¤gst: "ungefederter Crosser" findest du hinten im Anhang unter "Paradoxen" wie z.B. "gerade Kurve" u.Ã¤.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

bin schon voll im training... sogar mit pöser bube helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (11. März 2013)

Lustig, 3 Typen mit dem gleichen Rad und zu großen Klamotten....Zufälle gibt's.


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Lustig, 3 Typen mit dem gleichen Rad und zu großen Klamotten....Zufälle gibt's.



hopp....der Witz ist jetzt bei Heavybiker's Bilder wirklich alt....


----------



## BejayMTB (11. März 2013)

Sorry. wollte nur nicht "MONSTERDROP" schreiben...


----------



## Radler-01 (11. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Und wenn du schon im Duden nachschlägst ...


 
die Bedeutung wusste ich auch ohne Duden ... und Dich und Dein Radl will ich gar nicht schlecht machen



Optimizer schrieb:


> .....


  heute ´n schlechter Tag ?


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> heute ´n schlechter Tag ?



nö, nur nen ironischen...


----------



## Kelme (11. März 2013)

Hat da vorhin jemand nach T-Shirts gefragt? Gibt's keine!
Vor 14 Tagen oder so hat übrigens die Rheinpfalz die Menüreihenfolge für den 11. Mai in einem Artikel erwähnt. Das ist aber glaube ich kaum einen aufgefallen. War auch nicht im normalen Teil, sondern im "Neustadter Frühling". Der Redakteur schien aber sehr verständig.


----------



## rmfausi (11. März 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bin schon voll im training... sogar mit pöser bube helm


Hey Thorsten,
wo hast du denn die diesjährige blaue Startnummer am grünen Radl versteckt? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

die blaue 13er nummer ist am ruchsack der neben der cam liegt weil ich ja mit mehreren bikes die strecke befahr und net jedes mal die nummer umbasteln will


----------



## BejayMTB (11. März 2013)

T-Shirts sind nicht so wichtig, solange es Trikots gibt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> nur noch 60 Tage....booaa..hoffentlich finde ich fitness bis dahin....


Das hab ich schon mehr oder weniger aufgegeben... ich werd mich dieses Jahr wohl auch mindestens den letzten Buckel (eher auch schon die 1, 2 oder 3 davor) hoch quälen müssen  Hat irgendwer noch ein Sackpflaster oder anderes probates Doping für mich übrig?


----------



## lomo (11. März 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> die blaue 13er nummer ist am ruchsack der neben der cam liegt weil ich ja mit mehreren bikes die strecke befahr und net jedes mal die nummer umbasteln will



Wechselkennzeichen !?!


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

ha ha ... genau, sozusagen


----------



## Daseca (13. März 2013)

Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit 2 Personen anzumelden?verkauft z.B. Jemand seine Karten aus irgendeinem Grund (Krankheit, urlaub etc)?

Oder gibt es eine Nachrücker liste?habs leider total verpennt letztes Jahr mich anzumelden :-(

Gruß


----------



## coffer (13. März 2013)

Daseca schrieb:


> Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit 2 Personen anzumelden?


----------



## rmfausi (13. März 2013)

2014 bestimmt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. März 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (13. März 2013)

Daseca schrieb:


> Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit 2 Personen anzumelden?verkauft z.B. Jemand seine Karten aus irgendeinem Grund (Krankheit, urlaub etc)?



Hab extra in meinen Kalender geschaut: bin leider nicht krank an dem Wochenende....


----------



## Daseca (13. März 2013)

Omg!


----------



## Sarrois (14. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab extra in meinen Kalender geschaut: bin leider nicht krank an dem Wochenende....


 
Samstag Abend, wenn wir aus der Halle geschmissen werden, bin ich auch krank.........versprochen


----------



## H33 (26. März 2013)

Kann mir einer von den Ortsansässigen eine Empfehlung geben, wo man im JUNI Freitags abends im Lambrecht bevorzugt essen geht? Merci vielmals. 

Grüße H33


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2013)

Im Biergarten draußen beim "Lambrechter Gäsbock" in der Wiesenstraße.


----------



## Dddakk (26. März 2013)

Stimmt. Vorspeisenplatte mit lecker Retsina (oder auch Riesling).  
Evtl. auch LX?


----------



## H33 (27. März 2013)

Das sieht gut aus, da geh´mer hin . 
Danke
Grüße H33


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2013)

Die gute Nachricht nach Ostern: Die Gestattungsverträge seitens des Forstes sind da und mit einer kleinen Abweichung (bergauf) wurde die beantragte Strecke genehmigt. Wir werden dann mal die geforderten bunten Scheine mit größerem Zahlenaufdruck einwerfen, damit das alles auch offiziell wird .


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. April 2013)

Ok, die gute Nachricht mit der Genehmigung der Strecke für 2013 hat mich heute im Büro erreicht. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, freue ich mir gerade ein Loch ins Knie, dass das geklappt hat. Da ist ein neuer Abschnitt drin, den ich selbst sehr, sehr gerne mag und wo ich unten am Ende des Trails das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht kriege. Möge am Tag des Marathons gedeichliches Wetter sein, denn dann machen die schräg hängenden Steine und Wurzeln noch Spaß.


----------



## kraft_werk (3. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ok, die gute Nachricht mit der Genehmigung der Strecke für 2013 hat mich heute im Büro erreicht. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, freue ich mir gerade ein Loch ins Knie, dass das geklappt hat. Da ist ein neuer Abschnitt drin, den ich selbst sehr, sehr gerne mag und wo ich unten am Ende des Trails das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht kriege. Möge am Tag des Marathons gedeichliches Wetter sein, denn dann machen die schräg hängenden Steine und Wurzeln noch Spaß.


----------



## Radler-01 (4. April 2013)

noch 36 mal schlafen ... 

Herr Kelme: schonmal zwischendrin DANKE für Deine Mühe bei der Streckenwahl !  Ischfräämischwiedsau 


btw: was ist "gedeichliches Wetter" (Münsterländer Plattdeutsch ?)


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2013)

Ha, ha - Münsterländer Wetter ist ja ein Himmel, der 50 Meter über Grund hängt und aus dem leichter Niesel fällt. An sich nix für mich, aber da werde ich mich ein Stück weit dran gewöhnen müssen (anderes Thema).
Man wird ja bescheiden. Ich wäre im Sinne eines feines Tages auf dem Rad mit 15 bis 20°C und ein wenig Sonne am 11. Mai zufrieden. Dann frieren meine Streckenposten auch nicht so.


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich wäre im Sinne eines feines Tages auf dem Rad mit 15 bis 20°C und ein wenig Sonne am 11. Mai zufrieden. Dann frieren meine Streckenposten auch nicht so.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da ist ein neuer Abschnitt drin, den ich selbst sehr, sehr gerne mag und wo ich unten am Ende des Trails das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht kriege. Möge am Tag des Marathons gedeichliches Wetter sein, denn dann machen die schräg hängenden Steine und Wurzeln noch Spaß.


Klingt sehr spaßig 




radler-01 schrieb:


> noch 36 mal schlafen ...


Das macht mir jetzt fast etwas Angst... ich glaube, ich muss direkt nochmal los und ein Bisschen "trainieren" 




Kelme schrieb:


> Man wird ja bescheiden. Ich wäre im Sinne eines feines Tages auf dem Rad mit 15 bis 20°C und ein wenig Sonne am 11. Mai zufrieden. Dann frieren meine Streckenposten auch nicht so.


Aktuell müsste man eher Angst haben, dass die Streckenposten nicht EINfrieren...! Da wäre dann eher Glühwein an den VPs (und für die Posten) angebracht...


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. April 2013)

ich trainier im mom auch viel... aber irgendwie falsch , es geht immer bergab , nur gestern hab ich mal was neues probiert     
verdammt war das gut , ich kanns immer noch fassen


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. April 2013)

Dann lieber "bergab"


----------



## BejayMTB (4. April 2013)

Pffft, der Heavy....trainiert "im Moment" "viel".....also nicht nur wie sonst 3-4 Stunden pro Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. April 2013)

Die Räder sind doch viel zu groß!!!
Oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## BejayMTB (4. April 2013)

Nein, die Größe ist genau richtig


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich trainier im mom auch viel... aber irgendwie falsch , es geht immer bergab , nur gestern hab ich mal was neues probiert
> verdammt war das gut , ich kanns immer noch fassen


Wenn du damit beim GB aufschlägst, werde ich dich leider beleidigen müssen...! 
Stichwort "Training": Das ist ja genau mein Problem... ich fahre im Moment viel zu wenig, dass man von "trainieren" reden könnte  Aber heute habe ich wenigstens mal wieder ~50km auf dieses Konto verbuchen können 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Dann lieber "bergab"


 Hatte ich heute auch einiges davon, und auch anderes, war gut 




BejayMTB schrieb:


> Pffft, der Heavy....trainiert "im Moment" "viel".....also nicht nur wie sonst 3-4 Stunden pro Tag?


 


*@Kelme: Nachricht von der Streckenkontrolle:* Auf der Kaisergartenabfahrt haben Schwarzkittel den Trail versucht zu demontieren...! In dem Teilstück, das mit der "unfahrbaren Treppe" endet, direkt gleich am Anfang sah es vorhin so aus:





Ich habe dann zumindest mal das Gröbste beseitigt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. April 2013)

= Wutzgehubbel


----------



## lomo (4. April 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> = Wutzgehubbel



=Bobbes weh!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. April 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> =Bobbes weh!


Fährst Du da etwa im Sitzen runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. April 2013)

dachte nur alte leute fahren im sitzen bergab??? 

aber @ Smubob

KEINE sorge entweder fahr ich norco oder radon ... (wenn ich endlich die zeit dazu finde es zusammen zu bauen  )


----------



## lomo (4. April 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Fährst Du da etwa im Sitzen runter?



Weil ich kann! 
Nee, is ne Anspielung auf ne Signatur drüben im Eingangradforum.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> dachte nur alte leute fahren im sitzen bergab???


Seit ich in Winterberg einen leicht adipösen aber noch recht jungen Typ auf seinem Session 88 alle Strecken bis auf die DH im Sitzen habe runter fahren sehen (inkl. Tables hoch/runter etc.), überrascht mich in der Hinsicht GAR NIX mehr... 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> KEINE sorge entweder fahr ich norco oder radon ... (wenn ich endlich die zeit dazu finde es zusammen zu bauen  )


Braver Bub!  Brauchst du noch jemanden, der dich davon abhält, Rasierte Waden Tempo bergauf zu fahren? 




lomo schrieb:


> Weil ich kann!


Ich KANN mir auch ein Messer in den Oberschenkel stecken, machs aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich habe dann zumindest mal das Gröbste beseitigt.


Es sei dir gedankt!
Immerhin schafft man es inzwischen einen langen Artikel über die Jagd auf die Schwarzkittel und deren Bestandsentwicklung zu schreiben ohne auch nur einmal ein Wort über die (angebliche) Beeinträchtigung der Jagd durch die Freizeitnutzung des Waldes zu verlieren.


----------



## Sarrois (5. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Braver Bub!  Brauchst du noch jemanden, der dich davon abhält, Rasierte Waden Tempo bergauf zu fahren



Ich hätte da auch noch zwo, die Ihre Kondition eher beim Babbele raushauen würden


----------



## Bergfried (5. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du damit beim GB aufschlägst, werde ich dich leider beleidigen müssen...!
> Stichwort "Training": Das ist ja genau mein Problem... ich fahre im Moment viel zu wenig, dass man von "trainieren" reden könnte  Aber heute habe ich wenigstens mal wieder ~50km auf dieses Konto verbuchen können
> 
> 
> ...



Nachricht von der Streckenkontrolle, habe heute gerade gesehen, das eines unserer Zucker-Sahne- Trailteilchen mit dem Vollernter zur hälfte platt gemacht wurde!!


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2013)

*Aaaarrrgghhh!!!!*


----------



## Sarrois (5. April 2013)

Nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2013)

Ich wollte eh noch einen "Tag der Arbeit" ausrufen - aber doch nicht für so einen Scheiss!


----------



## Bergfried (5. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich wollte eh noch einen "Tag der Arbeit" ausrufen - aber doch nicht für so einen Scheiss!



ist auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, dass man für die Kosmetik auch noch Maut bezahlen muß..oder?
lg.Bgf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (5. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch zwo, die Ihre Kondition eher beim Babbele raushauen würden



na dann würde ich sagen machen wir ne bike & dummgebabbel @ gäsbock gemeinschaft auf... EKLATANT bergauf , ELEGANT bergab


----------



## Radler-01 (6. April 2013)

Bergfried schrieb:


> Nachricht von der Streckenkontrolle, habe heute gerade gesehen, das eines unserer Zucker-Sahne- Trailteilchen mit dem Vollernter zur hälfte platt gemacht wurde!!


 
gibt´s im Wald Wein ?

mal im Ernst: ab welchen Baumabstand ist es eigentlich kein "zusammenhängendes Waldgebiet" ? Bei den mittlerweile erfolgten ich nenn´s mal "Ausdünnungen" muß man langsam überlegen, ob es noch Biosphären sind...

Wie hat Houschter bei unserem letzten Trip gesagt: wenn´s so weiter geht haben wir bald die Pfälzische Hochebene


----------



## Sarrois (7. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na dann würde ich sagen machen wir ne bike & dummgebabbel @ gäsbock gemeinschaft auf... EKLATANT bergauf , ELEGANT bergab



 bin dabei
Mischel


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es sei dir gedankt!


Selbstverständlich gerne!  Ich hab halt nur getan, was ohne Schaufel möglich war und dachte, ich sage besser mal Bescheid, falls ihr das noch kosmetisch nachbehandeln wollt 




Bergfried schrieb:


> Nachricht von der Streckenkontrolle, habe heute gerade gesehen, das eines unserer Zucker-Sahne- Trailteilchen mit dem Vollernter zur hälfte platt gemacht wurde!!


Diese blöden Kackbratzen!!!    Ich hab zuvor unterhalb vom Schänzelturm noch so ein Drecksteil von Harvester in Aktion gesehen... ich hätt den Fahrer am liebsten raus gezerrt und "gegen den nächsten Baum argumentiert".

Wenn Wildschweine ihr Unwesen treiben - ok, kann man halt nix machen. Aber wenn durch die "nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft" komplette Wege zerstört werden, krieg ich echt einen Hals 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na dann würde ich sagen machen wir ne bike & dummgebabbel @ gäsbock gemeinschaft auf... EKLATANT bergauf , ELEGANT bergab


 Bin debai - sofern ich bis dahin wieder vollständig intakt bin...! Ich bin gestern beim Bergauffahren (fast schon peinlich ) auch eklatant eskaliert und habe mich danach im Triefenbach wiedergefunden - nicht nur passenderweise triefend nass, sondern auch mit Kampfspuren am rechten Knöchel. Da ich nachdem der Schock sich gelegt hatte aber kaum Schmerzen hatte, bin ich weiter gefahren, ging auch einwandfrei. Heute Morgen sah das mit den Schmerzen aber etwas anders aus, also doch besser mal zum Arzt... Diagnose: Verdacht auf Innenknöchel-Fissur (Haarriss). Bis nächsten Dienstag, wo nochmal geröntgt wird und sich zeigt, ob der Verdacht sich bestätigt, sieht mein rechter Fuß so aus:





Danach entweder wieder normal oder noch 5 weitere Wochen so - dann würde die wilde 13 ohne mich abfahren


----------



## Sarrois (8. April 2013)

ochnööööööööööööööö


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. April 2013)

Das war auch in etwa meine Reaktion...!

Dem Arzt (selbst MTBer) war der Gäsbock sogar ein Begriff und er drückt mir auch die Daumen. Der, der mir im Orthöpädiegeschäft die Schiene verpasst hat fährt selbst auch mit und meinte, wenn man das anständig tapet, sollte das doch trotzdem gehen  Im Notfall muss ich halt vorher nochmal bei ihm vorbeischauen  Wobei ich ohne Training in den nächsten paar Wochen echt schwer leiden würde...


----------



## Sarrois (8. April 2013)

Hauptsache Du schaffst es zur Sonder VP und in die Halle


----------



## unocz (8. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das war auch in etwa meine Reaktion...!
> 
> Dem Arzt (selbst MTBer) war der Gäsbock sogar ein Begriff und er drückt mir auch die Daumen. Der, der mir im Orthöpädiegeschäft die Schiene verpasst hat fährt selbst auch mit und meinte, wenn man das anständig tapet, sollte das doch trotzdem gehen  Im Notfall muss ich halt vorher nochmal bei ihm vorbeischauen  Wobei ich ohne Training in den nächsten paar Wochen echt schwer leiden würde...




welcher arzt ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. April 2013)

OH MANN ... tut mir leid für dich 

drück dir alle daumen die ich finde damit das klappt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. April 2013)

Autschn!
Wünsche schnelle Genesung!


----------



## EvilDevil (8. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



Bin ich der Einzige, der bei dem Anblick an die Star Wars Stormtrooper denken muß? Selbst der Biker im Video schaut farblich angepasst aus 

Wünsche dir aber eine gute Besserung und möge die Macht mit deinem Knöchel sein


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2013)

Ganz frei und ohne Zitate wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung und baldiges Genesen!


----------



## Deleted 77527 (9. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...]Diagnose: Verdacht auf Innenknöchel-Fissur (Haarriss). [...]


Das kann langwierig werden. Ich spreche das aus ganz aktueller Erfahrung.
.. Bei mir ist es aber ohne FF-Helm passiert**
Gute Besserung. Bein schön hochlagern, kühlen und geduldig sein.
**Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2013)

Danke an alle für die Besserungswünsche!  Falls es mit der Teilnahme nix wird, kann ich mich ja als verrücktes Star Wars Denkmal mit Darth Vader Helm und Storm Trooper Fuß an den Streckenrand stellen 


 @unocz: Dr. Finkbeiner. Eigener Aussage nach zwar nicht sehr abmitioniert, aber immerhin! 


 @EvilDevil: Also Darth Vader Helm hab ich schon öfter gehört, grad die Tage hat sich jemand durch mein Profilbild an den Ork Helm, den Frodo im 3. HDR-Teil am Ende auf hat, erinnert gefühlt, Ritterrüstung hört man auch an und zu mal... aber Storm Trooper ist neu  Der Biker im Video war in Wirklichkeit glaube ich blau/weiß 


 @adus: Super, na du machst mir ja Mut 
Ist bei mir aber auch ohne FF passiert 
Hochlagern tu ich es so oft wie möglich, kühlen geht mit dem Teil schlecht und andauernd an/ausziehen nervt, mit der Geduld tu ich mir grad etwas schwer.  Wenn die Röntgenkontrolle nächste Woche negativ ausfällt... ich will gar nicht dran denken.


----------



## Sarrois (9. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn die Röntgenkontrolle nächste Woche negativ ausfällt... ich will gar nicht dran denken.


 
Von mir auch gute Besserung und daß die Kontrolle positiv/negativ ausfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. April 2013)

Smu - gute Besserung für dich ist eh klar.

Wenn das mit der Teilnahme nix wird, meldest du dich und kriegst am 11. Mai einen kleinen Job und ein "Taxi", damit du wenigstens an die VPs kommst. Sonder-VP kann ich jetzt nicht versprechen.


----------



## T-8000 (9. April 2013)

....da scheint eine Fuss-Seuche unterwegs zu sein... also Uffbasse! Diesesmal zeichnet also nur Bgf die Trails aus...Schade!

Euch allen viel Spass!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2013)

@Kelme: Wow, hier sitzt gerade jemand echt gerührt vorm Rechner... danke!  Ich würde mich natürlich lieber 1. aus eigener Kraft und 2. über die Trails bewegen, aber sollte das nicht drin sein, bin ich für jeden Job zu haben, den ich körperlich auf die Reihe kriege 
Würdest du in dem Fall meinen Startplatz "anderweitig" vergeben oder könnte/sollte ich selbst für Ersatz sorgen?


  @T-8000: Gute Besserung! Was isses bei dir?


----------



## Sarrois (9. April 2013)

Könntest Saumagen für mich grillen


----------



## Kelme (9. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Würdest du in dem Fall meinen Startplatz "anderweitig" vergeben oder könnte/sollte ich selbst für Ersatz sorgen?
> ...


Ich "vergebe" für 2013 keine Startplätze mehr. Der Zug ist durch.
Wenn jetzt jemand nicht kommen kann, wird entweder umgemeldet, oder das Geld geht in den Spendentopf.


----------



## MoneSi (9. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Der Zug ist durch...



Kelme der Lokomotivführer hat gesprochen....


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. April 2013)

@Sarrois: Ich glaube, das schafft eine Person alleine gar nicht...




Kelme schrieb:


> Ich "vergebe" für 2013 keine Startplätze mehr. Der Zug ist durch.
> Wenn jetzt jemand nicht kommen kann, wird entweder umgemeldet, oder das Geld geht in den Spendentopf.


Umgemeldet heißt eine andere Person nimmt den Platz in meinem Namen wahr? Dann frag ich sicherheitshalber schonmal jemanden (bitte keine PNs à la "ich nehme deinen Startplatz" !!  ).
Aber noch ist ja die Hoffnung nicht verloren, dass Rusty am Ende doch wieder rollt... hoffentlich muss ich dafür nicht singen


----------



## Radler-01 (10. April 2013)

ebenfalls schnelle Genesungswünsche !



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> nee, nur das Kostüm tragen


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. April 2013)

Merci!
Hmm, das wäre dann mal eine neue Facette der "Verkleidung" neben Darth Vader und Stormtrooper... Dampflok statt D(H)-Zug


----------



## donnersberger (10. April 2013)

Iss zwar der falsche Fred, aber wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung und dass es schnell heilt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. April 2013)

@MoneSi: Du hast Post und das mehrmals täglich auf mehreren Kanälen . Es ist die Zeit der "Ummelder" angebrochen. Zum Glück will niemand sein Geld zurück. Das wäre wieder ein lustiger Mailverkehr geworden.


----------



## T-8000 (10. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @Kelme: Wow, hier sitzt gerade jemand echt gerührt vorm Rechner... danke!  Ich würde mich natürlich lieber 1. aus eigener Kraft und 2. über die Trails bewegen, aber sollte das nicht drin sein, bin ich für jeden Job zu haben, den ich körperlich auf die Reihe kriege
> Würdest du in dem Fall meinen Startplatz "anderweitig" vergeben oder könnte/sollte ich selbst für Ersatz sorgen?
> 
> 
> @T-8000: Gute Besserung! Was isses bei dir?



Hi, Danke, Dir auch gute Besserung. Bei mir ist der seitliche Mittelfussknochen glatt durch....


----------



## T-8000 (10. April 2013)

T-8000 schrieb:


> Hi, Danke, Dir auch gute Besserung. Bei mir ist der seitliche Mittelfussknochen glatt durch....



D.h. aber nicht, dass ich nicht meine Pflicht als Streckenposten erfülle (Stuhl und Kanister mit Rieslingschorle vorausgesetzt)....


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2013)

Das ist mit deinem Bruder schon geklärt.
Btw. die Schorle dann doch liebe fett und nicht als "Sportschorle"?


----------



## T-8000 (10. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist mit deinem Bruder schon geklärt.
> Btw. die Schorle dann doch liebe fett und nicht als "Sportschorle"?



Als Pfaelzer bitte den trockenen Riesling mit einem Fingerhut Mineralwasser!  Und 3 Kilometer Flatterband falls es mir langweilig wird


----------



## Kelme (11. April 2013)

Normalerweise gibt es in jedem Jahr einen Award für den Teilnehmer, der mich mit den meisten Emails wegen Anmeldung/Ummeldung/Abmeldung nervt. Jungs und Mädels, in diesem Jahr habt ihr keine Chance. Der Preis geht 2013 an die BILDPFALZ. Ach übrigens: Die kommen nicht .

Falls die sich das jetzt aber in den letzten vier Wochen noch anders überlegen: "Verkackt!" kann ich da nur sagen. Nix gibt's! Kein Interview und keinen gestellten Geländewagen zu Fotospots. Könnt ihr knicken.


----------



## lomo (11. April 2013)

Arbeitest du in der PR-Abteilung?


----------



## Kelme (11. April 2013)

Super, oder?


----------



## Dddakk (11. April 2013)

..das hier werden sie nicht sehen, und würden es auch nicht verstehen:







(und an die Invaliden: Holzbeine aus Walknochen könnten dieses Jahr "Hip" sein        (Gute Besserungen!)  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Super, oder?



Habe erst danach DIE Mail gelesen.
Grml!


----------



## Pfalzgott (12. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> keinen gestellten Geländewagen zu Fotospots.



Verrätst Du mir den ein oder anderen schönen Punkt? Würd mich bereit erklären ein paar Bilder zu machen!


----------



## Kelme (12. April 2013)

Für's Bildermachen steht schon wieder md-grafix in den Startlöchern. Bilder für die Zeitung machen wir keine. Ich karre ja keinen Fotografen auf den Kaisergarten, um dann am Ende ein Bild von der Lambrechter Kläranlage in der Zeitung zu finden. Dann verzichten wir lieber komplett auf jegliche Berichterstattung der BILDPFALZ.


----------



## Sarrois (12. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für's Bildermachen steht schon wieder md-grafix in den Startlöchern. Bilder für die Zeitung machen wir keine. Ich karre ja keinen Fotografen auf den Kaisergarten, um dann am Ende ein Bild von der Lambrechter Kläranlage in der Zeitung zu finden. Dann verzichten wir lieber komplett auf jegliche Berichterstattung der BILDPFALZ.


----------



## Pfalzgott (12. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für's Bildermachen steht schon wieder md-grafix in den Startlöchern.



Na dann wird es ja tolle Bilder geben!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. April 2013)

Ich bin für anonymes Asyl für alle Lizenzfahrer beim Gäsbock! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/11/verbotene-rennen-aufschrei-nach-klarstellung-der-uci/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (12. April 2013)

..die UCI ist schon wieder rückwärts gerudert. Manchmal reicht ein Gruß aus Palermo.  

Aber deren Juristen werden es sicher 2014 durchboxen. mmmh


----------



## Sarrois (12. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin für anonymes Asyl für alle Lizenzfahrer beim Gäsbock!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/11/verbotene-rennen-aufschrei-nach-klarstellung-der-uci/



Ein Schuß ins eigene Knie.........wieder einmal


----------



## Kelme (12. April 2013)

Der BDR hatte uns 2003 oder 2004 auch mal angeschrieben. Was haben wir gelacht 
Da es bei uns aber noch nicht mal ein Siegerpodest gibt, bleibt die Teilnahme von Lizenzlern eher unbemerkt. Es sei es fährt einer über den Trail und plärrt sich mit "Lizenz! Lizenz!" den Weg frei. so einer kommt aber eh nicht ungestraft ins Ziel.


----------



## Sarrois (12. April 2013)

Axo, Kelme
Wie soll eigentlich jetzt der Sondereinsatz ablaufen


----------



## Bergfried (12. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der BDR hatte uns 2003 oder 2004 auch mal angeschrieben. Was haben wir gelacht
> Da es bei uns aber noch nicht mal ein Siegerpodest gibt, bleibt die Teilnahme von Lizenzlern eher unbemerkt. Es sei es fährt einer über den Trail und plärrt sich mit "Lizenz! Lizenz!" den Weg frei. so einer kommt aber eh nicht ungestraft ins Ziel.



Lizenzler, - da war doch mal was ! . Ich sach nur H.P... :


----------



## T-8000 (12. April 2013)

Bergfried schrieb:


> Lizenzler, - da war doch mal was ! . Ich sach nur H.P... :



Haha.....an das CN-R und den Hagerbacher koennen sich nur noch die Ureinwohner erinnern...


----------



## Dddakk (12. April 2013)

Statt Podest soll es doch mal Sonderpreise gegeben haben...so "Schwerster Bock am Berg", "schmalstes Oberrohr", "ältestes Bike" und so. 

Schlüpfrige Spenden sind ja schon eingetroffen.  


O.K... "Schwerster Bock..." kann 2013 nur eine gewinnen:


----------



## Kelme (15. April 2013)

Wenn am 11. Mai eine Stelle auf der Strecke kommt, wo man ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit braucht (oder technisches Können, ...), findet ihr das da in ausreichendem Abstand davor:



​


----------



## Sarrois (16. April 2013)

ÖÖÖÖÖhmmmm,
wie sehn eigentlich die Trikots aus und kann man eines reservieren


----------



## Deleted 77527 (16. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ÖÖÖÖÖhmmmm,
> wie sehn eigentlich die Trikots aus und kann man eines reservieren


Ist doch schon lange klar.. (Insider  )


Kelme schrieb:


> []...
> Ach ja: Gerade bei mir angekommen:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ÖÖÖÖÖhmmmm,
> wie sehn eigentlich die Trikots aus und kann man eines reservieren



Es wird keine GB 13 Trikots geben.


----------



## lomo (16. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ÖÖÖÖÖhmmmm,
> wie sehn eigentlich die *Saumägen* aus und kann man *neun* reservieren


----------



## BejayMTB (16. April 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Es wird keine GB 13 Trikots geben.


 
Pfui!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn am 11. Mai eine Stelle auf der Strecke kommt, wo man ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit braucht (oder technisches Können, ...), findet ihr das da in ausreichendem Abstand davor:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ah, sehr gut! Den Northshore Drop konnte man letztes Jahr nämlich echt leicht übersehen 




lomo schrieb:


> Sarrois schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ÖÖÖÖÖhmmmm,
> > wie sehn eigentlich die *Saumägen* aus und kann man *neun* reservieren


  


  @Dddakk: Hmm, den schwersten Bock dürfte ich nicht haben, aber wenn nicht gerade wieder jemand mit einem DH-Bock an den Start geht, könnte ich den (in Summe) größten Federweg am Start haben  Notfalls wird die Variostütze mit dazu gerechnet, dann sollte ich beste Chancen haben


----------



## BenniG. (16. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> könnte ich den (in Summe) größten Federweg am Start haben  Notfalls wird die Variostütze mit dazu gerechnet, dann sollte ich beste Chancen haben



Was haste da denn so zu bieten? 
Ich hab 160mm vorne + 170mm hinten + 100mm Variostütze.
Gewicht >15kg


----------



## Radler-01 (16. April 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Es wird keine GB 13 Trikots geben.


 
trotzdem: das Styling für GB 13 sieht edel aus 



lomo schrieb:


> Sarrois schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ÖÖÖÖÖhmmmm,
> > wie sehn eigentlich die *Saumagen* aus und kann man *neun* reservieren


 
Es gibt doch so kleine Fähnchen für Steaks: rare - medium - well done

Vorschlag zur Saumagen-Diskussion: jeder erhält mit dem Starterpaket 2 Fähnchen mit "Saumagen" als Bon - wenn die weg sind isses ferdich

gut planbar und keine unfallträchtigen Saumagen-Neid-Sprintrennen vor der VP... (ich stell mir gerade das Trailende am Helmbachweiher vor: vor lauter 'der SM gehört aber noch mir' rauschen alle "Geier in den Weiher" )


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Was haste da denn so zu bieten?
> Ich hab 160mm vorne + 170mm hinten + 100mm Variostütze.
> Gewicht >15kg


180 vorne (dieses Jahr nicht absenkbar ) + 185 hinten (wenn nötig stelle ich da auf 203 um ) + 150 Variostütze.
Gewicht ~15,8kg


----------



## BenniG. (16. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 180 vorne (dieses Jahr nicht absenkbar ) + 185 hinten (wenn nötig stelle ich da auf 203 um ) + 150 Variostütze.
> Gewicht ~15,8kg


Okay, da muss ich mich geschlagen geben.. 
Beim Gewicht könnt ich noch was machen, wenn ich die 8 Ebay-Schlappen aufziehe


----------



## Kelme (16. April 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Es wird keine GB 13 Trikots geben.


Genau!

 @memo an mich: Sarrois den Titel "Saumagenallergiker" auf die Startnummer drucken.


Kelme - Münster - Sonne - Arbeitstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2013)

@_smu_
Molleyama Bikepark. Aber du bist doch 3x runter, oder?  

Schwerster Bock. Es gilded zu schlagen: Vorne 0mm, Mitte 0mm, Hinten 0mm. 81800 kg.


----------



## Sarrois (16. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> @_memo_ an mich: Sarrois den Titel "Saumagenallergiker" auf die Startnummer drucken.


 
Uffbasse,Uffbasse,Uffbasse,Uffbasse,Uffbasse,Uffbasse

Btw1: Geht es dieses Jahr wieder den Kaisergarten hoch?

Btw2: Was ist mit der unfahrbahren Treppe?

Btw3: Wenn ja, wird die Auslaufzone geräumt?


----------



## Radler-01 (16. April 2013)

@Sarrois:  das geht doch anders: 



Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelme (16. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Btw1: Geht es dieses Jahr wieder den Kaisergarten hoch?
> 
> ...


zu 1.) Ja

zu 2.) Die Treppe ist weiterhin für 98% der Teilnehmer unfahrbar (wenn du die vom Kaisergarten runter meinst)

zu 3.) Ich werde das Personal vor Ort entsprechend anweisen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Okay, da muss ich mich geschlagen geben..
> Beim Gewicht könnt ich noch was machen, wenn ich die 8 Ebay-Schlappen aufziehe


Gut, ich könnte auch noch den Bikepark-Laufradsatz mit den DH-Reifen aufziehen, der ist gut 1kg schwerer als der andere (und rollt nicht unwesentlich schlechter...!), aber einen möglichst schwer(fällig)en Bock zu haben ist ja auch nicht meine Absicht  Den Federweg fahr ich ja sowieso immer mit mir rum, wenn ich nicht gerade auf vorne 140, mitte 0, hinten 0 unterwegs bin, ist eigentlich mein Bike für "alles" 




Kelme schrieb:


> @memo an mich: Sarrois den Titel "Saumagenallergiker" auf die Startnummer drucken.



Ich würde am Saumagengrill ein Schild aufhängen:








Dddakk schrieb:


> @_smu_
> Molleyama Bikepark. Aber du bist doch 3x runter, oder?


Nur 2 mal, glaub ich... musste ja nochmal hoch den Drop testen, nachdem ich ihn beim ersten Mal übersehen hatte  Ich werde übrigens auch dieses Jahr wieder mit Knieschützern fahren, falls dich das freut  Aber FF ist nicht! 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Btw2: Was ist mit der unfahrbahren Treppe?


Gibts nicht 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Btw3: Wenn ja, wird die Auslaufzone geräumt?


Das sollte generell für Trailausstiege und gerade für Nicht-Fahrer gelten!! Ist nämlich echt super nervig, wenn jemand einen "schwierigen" Trailausstieg schiebt/trägt und sich dann PRESS dahinter erstmal wieder gemütlich aufs Rad setzt, ein paar Mal mit dem Haxen herumrudert, bis er wieder den ersten Fuß eingeklickt hat und dann langsam endlich wieder anfährt. Einfach IMMER an von hinten nachkommende Fahrer denken, dann ist alles gut  Gerade an Treppen, die man als Einzelstufe benutzen kann (so wie z. B. die eine auf der Kaisergarten-Abfahrt), wäre es schön, wenn sich die Leute nicht genau in die "Schusslinie" stellen würden. Lernt man ja z. B. auch als allererstes beim Skikurs...! Soll jetzt auf keinen Fall nach "macht mal alle Platz für mich" klingen! So aufgeblasen ist mein Ego bei weitem nicht  Ich achte ja auch auf andere und mache jederzeit Platz, wo ich kann...


----------



## BejayMTB (16. April 2013)

Alter, wenn Du so fährst wie Du postest, mach ich Dir gerne platz. Monsterbeitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (16. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich würde am Saumagengrill ein Schild aufhängen:
> ...



gröööööhl
Geklaut, wird mein neuer Avatar




Kelme schrieb:


> zu 2.) Die Treppe ist weiterhin für 98% der Teilnehmer unfahrbar (wenn du die vom Kaisergarten runter meinst)
> .



Ich kenne drei die fahren die garantiert, der vierte grübelt noch


----------



## roischiffer (17. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich würde am Saumagengrill ein Schild aufhängen:


Na der sieht ja aus, wie grad frisch ausm Loch



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das sollte generell für Trailausstiege und gerade für Nicht-Fahrer gelten!! Ist nämlich echt super nervig, wenn jemand einen "schwierigen" Trailausstieg schiebt/trägt und sich dann PRESS dahinter erstmal wieder gemütlich aufs Rad setzt, ein paar Mal mit dem Haxen herumrudert, bis er wieder den ersten Fuß eingeklickt hat und dann langsam endlich wieder anfährt. Einfach IMMER an von hinten nachkommende Fahrer denken, dann ist alles gut  Gerade an Treppen, die man als Einzelstufe benutzen kann (so wie z. B. die eine auf der Kaisergarten-Abfahrt), wäre es schön, wenn sich die Leute nicht genau in die "Schusslinie" stellen würden. Lernt man ja z. B. auch als allererstes beim Skikurs...! Soll jetzt auf keinen Fall nach "macht mal alle Platz für mich" klingen! So aufgeblasen ist mein Ego bei weitem nicht  Ich achte ja auch auf andere und mache jederzeit Platz, wo ich kann...



Dann start halt vornerauszus... bei den Schnellen und den Könnern mit den rasierten Haxen  hinnenauszus die abgekämpften Luschen vor sich hertreiben is was für redundante Eloquente


----------



## lomo (17. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich würde am Saumagengrill ein Schild aufhängen:
> 
> ...



 @Dddakk: Könntest du mir das ein bissel größer printen lassen? Evtl. noch laminieren, ich häng es dann an der VP2 auf, ist eh mein Gebiet dort


----------



## Sarrois (17. April 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> @_Dddakk_: Könntest du mir das ein bissel größer printen lassen? Evtl. noch laminieren, ich häng es dann an der VP2 auf, ist eh mein Gebiet dort


 
Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## Kelme (17. April 2013)

Aus der Nummer kommst du jetzt nicht mehr raus 
Wer über Monate das Saumagenthema hoch hält und bei GBM 12 anderen Teilnehmern den Saumagen wegfrisst (auch wir machen eine Kalkulation), muss auch mal durch die Hölle.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. April 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Alter, wenn Du so fährst wie Du postest, mach ich Dir gerne platz. Monsterbeitrag.


Schön wärs  Da ich diesen Winter leider "ein Bisschen" inkonsequent mit dem Training war, hoffe ich erstmal nur, dass ich für die letzten beiden Abfahrten überhaupt noch genug Körner übrig habe 

Achso, Stichwort fahren generell: Nachdem ich meinen Stormtrooper-Schuh schon am Samstag in Rente geschickt habe, weil das Teil eh nicht wirklich was gebracht hat und der Fuß sich schon wieder echt gut angefühlt hat, habe ich gestern auch das offizielle "GO!" vom Doc bekommen  




roischiffer schrieb:


> Dann start halt vornerauszus... bei den Schnellen und den Könnern mit den rasierten Haxen


Dazu fehlt mir erstens das (konditionelle) Können und zweitens der Wille 




lomo schrieb:


> @Dddakk: Könntest du mir das ein bissel größer printen lassen? Evtl. noch laminieren, ich häng es dann an der VP2 auf, ist eh mein Gebiet dort


Ich kann dir gerne das (nicht-verpixelte) Original mailen, wenn du willst...


----------



## lomo (17. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann dir gerne das (nicht-verpixelte) Original mailen, wenn du willst...



Mach mal


----------



## Sarrois (17. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer über Monate das Saumagenthema hoch hält .


 
Hald e mol, Du wollscht de Saumacheschwenker uff die Langsträgg stelle
Dodegäje hann isch und es landaua Wärschdelsche proddesdierd



lomo schrieb:


> Mach mal


 
Nix gäbbds, weidalaafe


----------



## lomo (17. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Nix gäbbds, weidalaafe



*Hä?*
Ich hör so schlecht auf dem Ohr


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. April 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> *Hä?*
> Ich hör so schlecht auf dem Ohr


"Scheffaan, uff dem Ohr is dei Vadder blind, äh... stumm!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spalthammer (18. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> zu 1.) Ja
> 
> zu 2.) Die Treppe ist weiterhin für 98% der Teilnehmer unfahrbar (wenn du die vom Kaisergarten runter meinst)
> 
> zu 3.) Ich werde das Personal vor Ort entsprechend anweisen.



Sag mal Kelme,
Hast du die Streckenführung wirklich mit dem Forst, etc. abgestimmt?
Scherr lässt momentan den Kaisergarten verwüsten.
Auf dem "Ziehweg" zur Polnischen Grenze steht ein Holzerntekrahn und auf dem Trail oberhalb der Bierverpflegungsstelle  wütete ein Harvester.
Ich befürchte für 98 Prozent der Biker wird nicht "die Treppe" unfahrbar sein, sondern der Weg dorthin!


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2013)

Abstimmung natürlich! Der Witz an der Geschichte ist ja, dass wir einen nicht kleinen Betrag für die Genehmigung bezahlen, aber dafür eben außer einem Stück Papier nichts erhalten.
Mit hilft jetzt im Moment nur die Nerven zu behalten und Ruhe bewahren in der Hoffnung, dass bis zum 11. Mai alles wieder schick ist - naja nicht schick - aber zumindest wieder befahrbar. Über meinen Grad an "Verständnis" schreibe ich jetzt mal nichts .
Damit nicht einen "anstrengende" Meldung mit etwas angenehmen vermischt wird, kommt der Text unserer "Pressestelle" in einem eigenen Beitrag. Später.


----------



## Spalthammer (18. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> hilft jetzt im Moment nur die Nerven zu behalten und Ruhe bewahren in der Hoffnung, dass bis zum 11. Mai alles wieder schick ist - naja nicht schick - aber zumindest wieder befahrbar.



Da wir in diesem Streckenbereich als "Schwarzwildnachsteller" fungieren, lass uns wissen wenn du Hilfe mit der Motorsäge, etc. brauchst.


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2013)

Das ist ein traumhaftes Angebot und bei Bedarf melde ich mich  .


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Auf dem "Ziehweg" zur Polnischen Grenze steht ein Holzerntekrahn und auf dem Trail oberhalb der Bierverpflegungsstelle  wütete ein Harvester.
> Ich befürchte für 98 Prozent der Biker wird nicht "die Treppe" unfahrbar sein, sondern der Weg dorthin!


Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich gerne :kotz: würde, wenn ich (schonwieder...!) sowas lese  Ich habe gerade kürzlich bei meiner "Pilgerfahrt ins Gelobte Land" (in Anlehnung an das GB12-Thema) von Landau nach Lambrecht in der Region um den Schänzelturm auch ein übles Massaker zu Gesicht bekommen und sogar live mitanschauen müssen - ich hätte mich am liebsten vor den Harvester geworfen.  Zusätzlich wurde zwischen Totenkopf und Hellerhütte noch weiter gewütet als das, was mich eine Woche vorher dort schon schockiert hatte. Ein paar Bilder dazu poste ich gleich im Bilder aus der Region Thread...




Kelme schrieb:


> Der Witz an der Geschichte ist ja, dass wir einen nicht kleinen Betrag für die Genehmigung bezahlen, aber dafür eben außer einem Stück Papier nichts erhalten.


Gibt's denn keine Möglichkeit, den Pfosten vom Forst in der Sache mal in irgendeiner Weise auf die Füße zu treten? Was regelt denn der Vertrag, den die Genehmigung darstellt? Lediglich, dass die Teilnehmer dort "mit ihren Rädern passieren dürfen"? Keinerlei Passagen über Vermeidung hinderlichen Verhaltens seitens der Holzernte-Industrie?

Ich kriege echt ständig einen Hals, wenn ich mir anschaue, wie der Wald mutwillig zerbombt, Trails zerstört bzw. zugeschüttet oder zu breiten Schotter-Autobahnen erweitert werden und ganz offensichtlich NICHT nachhaltig gearbeitet wird - Stichwort Staatsvertrag zur nachhaltigen Forstwirtschaft. Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass hier und da Auswirkungen gewisser Dinge auf Flora, Klima, Wild, Vögel, Käfer etc. pp. diskutiert werden und anderorts "gewirtschaftet" wird, dass man an Atomkrieg denken muss (jaja, bewusst maßlos übertrieben...!). Das soll ganz ausdrücklich KEIN Vergleich MTB vs. Forst sein! Ich finde, es ist an der Zeit, dass sich Leute zusammensetzen sollten, denen das alles ein Dorn im Auge ist, um über Interventions-Möglichkeiten zu beraten. @Kelme: demnächst mal ein "Stammtisch" zu dem Thema? Ich denke, du kannst in der Sache viele Zusammenhänge besser überblicken als ich und der Durchschnitts-Waldnutzer.


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... @Kelme: demnächst mal ein "Stammtisch" zu dem Thema? Ich denke, du kannst in der Sache viele Zusammenhänge besser überblicken als ich und der Durchschnitts-Waldnutzer.


Ist zwar sehr off topic, aber zu dem Thema könnte man einen "runden Tisch" veranstalten. Im HdN treffen und die Förster von nebenan gleich mit an den Tisch.

Der Forst als Institution hat oftmals überhaupt keine Handhabe bei der Ernte. Da wird eine Fläche und die zu entnehmenden Bäume ausgeschrieben und der Billigste macht das. Da müssen schon heftige Zusagen in Bezug auf Erreichbarkeit (Abtransport auf geschottertem Weg) und Uhrzeiten (rund um die Uhr) gemacht werden.

Wenn der Rattspocht ab dem 12. Mai in die Entspannungsphase geht, mache ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken zu sowas.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist zwar sehr off topic, aber zu dem Thema könnte man einen "runden Tisch" veranstalten.
> [...]
> Wenn der Rattspocht ab dem 12. Mai in die Entspannungsphase geht, mache ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken zu sowas.


Klingt super! Da bleiben wir dran  Aber jetzt erstmal wieder back to topic here...


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. April 2013)

> und der Billigste macht das


 
...und auch grade da liegt einer der Hauptgünde für viele Übel unserer Zeit (das Prinzip hätte man bei Thatchers Beerdigung übrigens auch berücksichtigen sollen...)!

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob grade die Umwelt- und Forstgesetze nicht auch Vorschriften hinsichtlich nachhaltiger und Umweltfreundlicher Holzernte machen - es würde mich gar sehr wundern, wenn dem nicht so wäre. Aber man ist wohl mehr oder weniger gezwungen, da ein Auge zuzudrücken... Es ist aber wirklich für jemanden wie mich, der oft und weiträumig im Wald unterwegs schlicht nur noch lächerlich, wenn man das MTB'en als umwelt- und waldschädigend bezeichnet, mit Auflagen und Genehmigungen und sonstigen Methoden knebelt und behindert (siehe auch die nicht enden wollende Farce in Sachen MTB-Park-Erweiterung) - und man sich dann permanent die immensen "Atomkriegsschäden" aufgrund kapitalistischer Ausbeutung der "Ressource Wald" mit ansehen muss... Siehe ja auch in Sachen Windkraft - am Hermersbergerhof zeugen neue, besonders großzügig angelegte Wendekurven und breite geschotterte Trassen entlang der Forststraße nach Leimen vom baldigen Ende eines einzigartigen Landschaftsbildes! 

Eigentlich wäre grade dieses Thema doch perfekt geeignet, sich mit den "konkurrierenden" Gruppen ein wenig zu vereinigen und die Gräben ein wenig einzuebnen. Es ist beim Plaudern unterwegs jedenfalls immer ein Thema, bei dem einem jeder Wanderer und sonstiger Naturfreund voll und ganz zustimmt!

Jedenfalls Danke für den Bericht, @`Smubob´!


----------



## Optimizer (18. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klingt super! Da bleiben wir dran  Aber jetzt erstmal wieder back to topic here...


Ähmm...offtopic, aber hier auch vollstes Interesse an dem Thema. Musste vor ein paar Wochen schmerzlich feststellen, dass auch Pfadabschnitte vom ausgezeichneten Premiumwanderwegen dem Holzernter zum Opfer fallen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. April 2013)

Ich hab' den Stein mal ins Wasser geworfen.


----------



## lomo (18. April 2013)

Könnte man vielleicht hier ausführlich weiterdiskutieren ... oder nen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Sarrois (18. April 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Könnte man vielleicht hier ausführlich weiterdiskutieren ... oder nen neuen Thread aufmachen.


 
Genau, wenn dadurch die VP-Bestellungen über den Jordan gehn


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hab' den Stein mal ins Wasser geworfen.


 Anfrage beim Forst wg. der Holzernte im GB-Gebiet?




lomo schrieb:


> Könnte man vielleicht hier ausführlich weiterdiskutieren ... oder nen neuen Thread aufmachen.


 Ich hab den ganzen Kram mal mit rüber geschaufelt...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Genau, wenn dadurch die VP-Bestellungen über den Jordan gehn


Was ä Glick, dass DU nit verfesse bischt


----------



## Kelme (22. April 2013)

*Grrööööhhll!!!*

Heute bekam ich eine Mail. Da möchte jemand einen Startplatz im  - Achtung! Jetzt kommt's - Autoren-Startblock .
Fast schon so gut, dass man es erfinden müsste.


----------



## Radler-01 (23. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (23. April 2013)

..und wer hats "erfunden"?   

(kommt Henri auch?)


----------



## Kelme (23. April 2013)

Irgendein Henri wird schon kommen .
Muss mal den Basti von der SZ fragen, ob der auch noch den "Autoren-Startblock" verstärken möchte.


----------



## Sarrois (23. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ä Glick, dass DU nit verfesse bischt



Öööööööhm, haschde mich schon e mol Saufe gesiehn


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2013)

Falls jemand fragt, was wir gerade so treiben:

36 Stationen für Streckenposten besetzen
Gefühlte 100 Hinweisschilder drucken und laminieren
"Gute Besserung"-Mails schreiben und Starter streichen (Spendenkasse freut sich)
Für den 01. Mai den "Tag der Arbeit" vorbereiten und die Trails pflegen.

Ach ja: Für Smubob habe ich einen wundervollen Text für seine Startnummer. Der schlägt den "Saumagenallergiker" um Längen.


----------



## Sarrois (29. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der schlägt den "Saumagenallergiker" um Längen.


 
Hald e mol


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2013)

Also doch lieber "Mobbing Dick"?


----------



## Optimizer (29. April 2013)

Wo wir gerade bei "mobben" sind. Hoffentlich bekomm ich dieses Jahr die gewünschte Startnummer und nicht wie letztes Jahr irgendeine mit der Unterschrift "RSC Pusemukel" oder so ähnlich.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - rumgemaule....


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2013)

CX, handgedengelt.

War doch so, oder?


----------



## Optimizer (29. April 2013)

Jawoll! Danke!


----------



## Bergfried (29. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also doch lieber "Mobbing Dick"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (29. April 2013)

Fährt der Opti mit nem Crosser?  
Da kommt nämlich noch einer (und der kann das auch richtig gut)


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2013)

Crosserfahrer stehen bei mir unter besonderer Beobachtung im Sinne von "Duldung". Wenn die Quatsch machen, ist Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Dddakk (29. April 2013)

Der MaWo aus Freiburg kann das richtig gut, den kennste von SiS.


----------



## Optimizer (30. April 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Fährt der Opti mit nem Crosser?
> Da kommt nämlich noch einer (und der kann das auch richtig gut)



Giptz nen Crosser-Startblock? 



Kelme schrieb:


> Crosserfahrer stehen bei mir unter besonderer Beobachtung im Sinne von "Duldung". Wenn die Quatsch machen, ist Schluss mit lustig.



Ich glaub mit Quatsch hat das nichts zu tun....


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaub mit Quatsch hat das nichts zu tun....


Wenn's gut gemacht ist, gebe ich dir völlig recht.
Ich hab' nur was gegen Versuche ein für das Gelände und die Distanz eher untypisches Gerät unter Gefährdung von sich selbst und anderen zum Einsatz zu bringen.
Wenn sich jemand ernsthaft mit dem Thema befasst, ist ihm klar, was er da tut und beherrscht das auch. Es soll ja sogar Menschen geben, die das Ding mit ohne Schaltung fahren.


----------



## unocz (30. April 2013)

letztes jahr wars eher ne behinderung !


----------



## Sarrois (30. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also doch lieber "Mobbing Dick"?


 
Oww8 mei Froind


----------



## Optimizer (30. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> letztes jahr wars eher ne behinderung !


Was? Große Räder?.....*duckundweg*

Ich werde da auf den Trails schon achten, dass die schnelleren vorbei können. Wobei ich fast denke, dass ich die Kaisergartentreppe mit dem Crosser noch besser runterkomme als so mancher mit dem MTB....


----------



## unocz (30. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was? Große Räder?.....*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (30. April 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Der MaWo aus Freiburg kann das richtig gut, den kennste von SiS.


Beim RPE fährt der MaWo schon seit 2 Jahren mit dem Crosser und da sind auch einige knifflige Stellen dabei...ich sag nur "Tacholoch"!! 

Sven - der MaWo schafft das!


----------



## Dddakk (30. April 2013)

...es sollen schon Wetten auf ihn laufen.....

(Tacholoch ist er 2013 drüber gebunnyt)


----------



## Kelme (1. Mai 2013)

*Tag der Arbeit
*




Wir wissen (noch) nicht, was der Schreiner da bastelt, aber nach den Vorarbeiten ist am kommenden Wochenende die Fertigstellung der Werke geplant. Rechtzeitig also.

Drei Singletrailabschnitte für den 11. Mai wurde heute mit Säge, Axt, Beil, Astschere und Teleskopschere bearbeitet. Nur der Bewuchs wurde gestutzt. Ein Bügeleisen war nicht im Einsatz und so bleiben die Trails so wie sie waren. Mal glatt - mal ruppig.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Mai 2013)

ruppig find ich gut  

... einfach wahnsinn was ihr euch an arbeit ans bein hängt


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ach ja: Für Smubob habe ich einen wundervollen Text für seine Startnummer. Der schlägt den "Saumagenallergiker" um Längen.


Ich bin höööchst gespannt...!  Hoffentlich komme ich dieses Jahr dazu, mich persönlich zu bedanken, letztes Jahr warst du zuerst SEHR beschäftigt, dann nicht mehr auffindbar...




Optimizer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomm ich dieses Jahr die gewünschte Startnummer und nicht wie *letztes Jahr* irgendeine mit der Unterschrift "RSC Pusemukel" oder so ähnlich.


Welchen Gäsbock bist DU denn letztes Jahr mitgefahren? 




Kelme schrieb:


> Es soll ja sogar Menschen geben, die das Ding mit ohne Schaltung fahren.


Einer meiner "temporären Weggefährten" aus der Zeit mit Wohnsitz in der Landeshauptstadt hat damit letztes Jahr die 1. Mai Tour des MTB-Clubs bestritten: 97km, irgendwas um die 1700Hm - CX, Singlespeed (männliche Übersetzung), inkl. Steilabfahrten etc. wo manche mit dem Fully außenrum gefahren sind...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Oww8 mei Froind


Außer drohen kannst du aber auch nix, gell? 




Kelme schrieb:


> Drei Singletrailabschnitte für den 11. Mai wurde heute mit Säge, Axt, Beil, Astschere und Teleskopschere bearbeitet. Nur der Bewuchs wurde gestutzt. Ein Bügeleisen war nicht im Einsatz und so bleiben die Trails so wie sie waren. Mal glatt - mal ruppig.


Bestens!  Bügeleisen bring ich eh selbst mit


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Außer drohen kannst du aber auch nix, gell?  ...


 
Dacht´ich mir auch schon: die letzten Beiträge hatten überwiegend den gleichen "Unterton" ... irgendwie etwas unentspannt 

Ansonsten - mal das Wichtigste:

T -10   Countdown läuft ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Dacht´ich mir auch schon: die letzten Beiträge hatten überwiegend den gleichen "Unterton" ... irgendwie etwas unentspannt



Nö, bin komplett entspannt
Außer das man bei dem Wetter kaum zum Fahren kommt



radler-01 schrieb:


> T -10  Countdown läuft ....


 
T-8
Wir reisen schon am Freitag und und drehen ne Runde


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Mai 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...Wir reisen schon am Freitag und und drehen ne Runde


 
Heimlich-Trainierer  - mit Sprint-Testfahrten bis zur Saumagen-VP ??


----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Heimlich-Trainierer  - mit Sprint-Testfahrten bis zur Saumagen-VP ??


 
Nee, ich hab Vor-Orttermin um meine und Ulli's stille Beteiligungen an den Leberwurstplantagen zu checken, er ist ja leider verhindert...Ausreiseverbot und so


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Dacht´ich mir auch schon: die letzten Beiträge hatten überwiegend den gleichen "Unterton" ... irgendwie etwas unentspannt


Anscheinend wird ihm langsam bewusst, dass er aus der Sache mit dem Saumagenverbot nicht mehr raus kommt und das schlägt ihm aufs Gemüt 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Nö, bin komplett entspannt
> Außer das man bei dem Wetter kaum zum Fahren kommt


Was, bei den aktuellen 20° und Sonnenschein? 
Aber gestern wars mir im Wald auch schnell zu doof... die Matschepampe hat mich jetzt weniger gestört ("woran erkennt man den freundlichen Radfahrer?" ... *knirsch* ), aber irgendwie war der Anteil an Pack, das man im Wald eigentlich nicht so gerne sieht, gestern erschreckend hoch... ein Haufen Familien mit unerzogenen Kindern, die alle paar Meter junge Äste oder frisches Laub abreißen oder ungezielt mit Steinen um sich werfen, Hundebesitzer die ihre Tölen nicht unter Kontrolle und natürlich auch nicht an der Leine haben und bei einem kurzen zynischen Kommentar gleich aggressiv werden, Suff-Köpp in Partylaune ("Kuck mal, da fährt einer mit dem Fahrrad!" *gröööööööhl* *Bierflasche hoch reiss* *im Weg rumtaumel*) die überall ihren Müll hinwerfen...  Zum Glück war der Rest der Leute auf der abgekürzten Runde dann wenigstens freundlich, meine Grundstimmung war "etwas" gereizt...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Nee, ich hab Vor-Orttermin um meine und Ulli's stille Beteiligungen an den Leberwurstplantagen zu checken





			
				Sarrois schrieb:
			
		

> Warum 5 Bier, wenn auch 10 gehn


Also offensichtlich wir alles irgendwann mal ZU viel...!


----------



## Sarrois (3. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was, bei den aktuellen 20° und Sonnenschein?


 
Da lag ich im Koma
Und die 20° Sonnenschein sind meistens dann wenn ich arbeite


----------



## freak13 (3. Mai 2013)

Hilfe, meine Freundin hat mich verlassen und ich muss mich dringend ablenken. Hat jemand noch einen Startplatz abzugeben ?


----------



## coffer (3. Mai 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> Hilfe, meine Freundin hat mich verlassen und ich muss mich dringend ablenken. Hat jemand noch einen Startplatz abzugeben ?



Netter Versuch


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2013)

Kleiner Tipp: Such' dir lieber eine neue Freundin. Das geht leichter als einen Startplatz zu bekommen.
Ersatzangebot: Melde dich bei mir als Streckenposten und dann kannst du mit den Schlussfahrern ins Ziel gondeln.


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2013)

*Uffbasse!​*


​
Wer sich statt GrÃ¼n ein Dornfelderrot vorstellen kann und dann statt "GÃ¤sbockbiker" den Schriftzug "GÃ¤sbock und die wilde 13" auf dem RÃ¼cken, der sieht das Trikot 2013 sehr genau vor sich.

Es wird genau *drei *Varianten geben:
1. Kurzarm, klassisch, 1/4-Reissverschluss, 3 RÃ¼ckentaschen
2. Langarm, klassisch, 1/4-Reissverschluss, 3 RÃ¼ckentaschen
3. Kurzarm, Freeride, nix Reissverschluss, nix RÃ¼ckentaschen

Preis: Pro Trikot inkl. Versand 50,-â¬
Anprobe und Bestellung am 11. Mai 2013 in der Halle in Lambrecht.


----------



## Houschter (4. Mai 2013)

ein Versuch schrieb:


> Es wird genau drei Varianten geben:
> 1. Kurzarm, klassisch, 1/4-Reissverschluss, 3 RÃ¼ckentaschen
> 2. Langarm, klassisch, 1/4-Reissverschluss, 3 RÃ¼ckentaschen
> 3. Kurzarm, Freeride, nix Reissverschluss, nix RÃ¼ckentaschen
> ...



KÃ¶nnten wir uns auch auf sowas einigen? BÃ¼tte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (4. Mai 2013)

Ajjo, subba! Als Freeride-Version det isch ah äns nemme


----------



## BejayMTB (4. Mai 2013)

Einmal Freeride in L. Danke.


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2013)

Die einen bestellen Trikots, die anderen machen herrlichen Quatsch!!




Frau Mahlzahn von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Die Idee: Wir versteigern die Figuren nach dem Marathon meistbietend.


----------



## BejayMTB (4. Mai 2013)

Coole Idee


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2013)

Mein Rechtsberater sagt gerade, dass Versteigern doof ist.


----------



## Radler-01 (4. Mai 2013)

wieso - will er die Teile selber haben ... ? 


Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie das wieder alles wird - bestimmt wieder 

auf jeden Fall vorab mal so:  

GROSSES LOB an das komplette GB13-Team für euren Einsatz


----------



## roischiffer (5. Mai 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie das wieder alles wird - bestimmt wieder
> 
> auf jeden Fall vorab mal so:
> ...



Auch von mir schonmal ein dickes Lob.
 @_Kelme_
Wie ist das denn mit der Startnummer 9 letztendlich ausgegangen, bzw. was wird draufstehen ... eher etwas wie "Saumagenmonster" oda doch eher "Bitte nicht füttern" ?


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2013)

Frau Mahlzahn beim ersten Freigang.
Zu bewundern ist der gute Drachen an der VP in Elmstein. Langstrecke lohnt sich also.




Frau Mahlzahn_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Den Handwerker vorab vielen Dank. Links Zeck und rechts Miro.


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2013)

Dornfelderrot (fast, es muss noch ein wenig Lila rein)




Uffbasse Dornfelderrot von kelme_sis auf Flickr


Viel Farbe




Alle zusammen von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ich kann ja nur Sport und war heute auf MaiBike in Karlsruhe, aber wundervolle Menschen haben tüchtig in Farbtöpfen gerührt und gepinselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #Nachtschicht. (5. Mai 2013)

...übrigens...
5 Tage...9std..... 35min


----------



## Sarrois (6. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dornfelderrot (fast, es muss noch ein wenig Lila rein)


 
Einmal klassisch Kurzarm XL bitte


----------



## Radler-01 (6. Mai 2013)

stimmt nicht: noch 119 h 40 Min und 32 sec. 

Edit sagt: stimmt auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## strandi (6. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Alle zusammen von kelme_sis auf Flickr



Sehr schön 

Sag mal...wo lasst ihr denn die Trikots produzieren?

Hoffe, meine Teilnahme klappt 2014 wieder


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2013)

Das sind Trikots von OWAYO.
Da lassen wir schon seit Jahren fertigen.


----------



## Dddakk (6. Mai 2013)

Leckeres tief aus dem Süden:
...Freitag 10.5., 23 Uhr, trifft die Luftfracht aus Burkina ein (wenn der Zoll gnädig ist). Dann per Express zur Spaltung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (6. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das sind Trikots von OWAYO.
> Da lassen wir schon seit Jahren fertigen.



Danke 
Kannst Du was über die Qualität der Hosen dort sagen?
(überlege eine "bikecalendar.eu-Collection" zu machen...erstmal für den Heimgebrauch )


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2013)

Ne, keine Hosenerfahrung.
Da trage ich Endura und drunter Pearl Izumis.


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Mai 2013)

ich trau michs kaum zu sagen aber ich hab plötzlich nen freien startplatz abzugeben  ... da mein kopilot verletzungsbedingt net kann...

also wer will oder einen kennt der will bitte pn an mich, nicht hier zuspamen danke


----------



## alexle (6. Mai 2013)

Uppps irgendwie haben wir dieses Jahr zu spät geplant! 
Wir sind voll im Vorbereitungsstress

das Team VP2

PS: Wer lacht geht baden???!!!!


----------



## alexle (6. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Frau Mahlzahn beim ersten Freigang.
> Zu bewundern ist der gute Drachen an der VP in Elmstein. Langstrecke lohnt sich also.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich dachte Drachen sind grün  wusste gar nicht das die karierte Hemden tragen


----------



## Miro266 (6. Mai 2013)

Danke, du bist lieb...

Gruß Miro'


----------



## MoneSi (6. Mai 2013)

alexle schrieb:


> Ich dachte Drachen sind grün  wusste gar nicht das die karierte Hemden tragen



....was ähnliches ging mir auch durch den Kopf, aber dank Hermanns extra erwähnter Zuordnung (warum wohl?) war das Rätsel "wer ist eigentlich wer?" ja schnell gelöst....


----------



## trailsurfer (7. Mai 2013)

Bei uns im Team gibt es ebenfalls Ausfälle und wir haben zwei Startplätze übrig. 
Wer also noch sucht, bitte eine PN oder Email an mich...

Edit: die beiden Startplätze sind weg!


Viele Grüße
*trailsurfer*


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2013)

Mal kurz einen Satz zu Ausfällen im Team und übrigen Startplätzen

Rückerstattungen von Meldegeld machen wir nicht. 
Das hat auch jede(r) per Anmeldung akzeptiert.
"Ersatzfahrer" bitte immer per Mail melden. 
Nach einem nicht gemeldeten Wechsel ist es doof, wenn die "Gabi" mit einer Hodenprellung auf dem Trail liegt.
Um das Anmelden leichter zu gestalten und Ummeldungen zu minimieren, werden wir im kommenden Jahr die Anmeldung nicht so früh öffnen. 
Februar 2014 wäre schön.
Drei Tage vor der Veranstaltung wird es mit "Ersatzfahrern" erfahrungsgemäß eng.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2013)

alexle schrieb:


> das Team VP2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


>





alexle schrieb:


> das Team VP2
> 
> PS: Wer lacht geht baden???!!!!



...


----------



## Dddakk (7. Mai 2013)

Das ist das nicht bearbeitete Originalfoto.....


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube hier gibt's gleich Drachenkloppe


----------



## Miro266 (7. Mai 2013)

Drachengekloppe?

Ein Drachen mit Wimpern kommt zu VP3... und nein,  ich meine nicht Monesi

Miro'


----------



## alexle (7. Mai 2013)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Danke, du bist lieb...
> 
> Gruß Miro'


 

So bin ich halt  immer wieder gerne


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich trau michs kaum zu sagen aber ich hab plötzlich nen freien startplatz abzugeben  ... da mein kopilot verletzungsbedingt net kann...


Verdammt!  Alleine schaff ich es nicht, dich bergauf auf vernünftiges Tempo zu bremsen


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2013)

So meine lieben Freunde des Mountainbikesports. 
Stellt bitte keine Fragen mehr nach Startplätzen.
Fragt nicht nach Höhenmetern und Verpflegungsstationen.
Keine Sonderwünsche mehr für Namen auf den Startnummern.

Unser aktuelles Problem sieht so aus:























Das ist oder war der erste Singletrail bergauf ab der Stadter Bank. Ich habe ein wenig die Schnauze voll und wenn die Veranstaltung auf diese Art und Weise torpediert werden soll, muss man nur noch ein wenig so weiter machen.
Wir können die Aufräumungsarbeiten nicht leisten. Falls "der Forst" das auf irgendeine Art und Weise wieder halbwegs hinkriegen sollte, schicke ich das komplette Feld da trotzdem durch. Im Ziel gibt's dann die Adresse für die Dankschreiben.


----------



## realScheff (8. Mai 2013)

Kelme,

ich hab diese Woche Urlaub, ich bin einigermaßen gesund und einigermaßen kräftig.
Also, falls ihr was Großes starten wollt:

PN


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2013)

Danke für das Angebot, aber was da passiert ist die Durchführung eines Holzeinschlages, den ein Unternehmen im Auftrag des Forstes/des Waldbesitzers durchführt. Ich lehne es ab, dass auch nur _einer _unter Einsatz von Zeit und Gesundheit diesen professionell verzapften Mist wieder gutmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (8. Mai 2013)

Shit!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Verdammt!  Alleine schaff ich es nicht, dich bergauf auf vernünftiges Tempo zu bremsen


 
Ich kenn da jemand, der könnte helfen




Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist oder war der erste Singletrail bergauf ab der Stadter Bank. Ich habe ein wenig die Schnauze voll und wenn die Veranstaltung auf diese Art und Weise torpediert werden soll, muss man nur noch ein wenig so weiter machen.
> Wir können die Aufräumungsarbeiten nicht leisten. Falls "der Forst" das auf irgendeine Art und Weise wieder halbwegs hinkriegen sollte, schicke ich das komplette Feld da trotzdem durch. Im Ziel gibt's dann die Adresse für die Dankschreiben.


 
Da kann man nur sagen:
Hut ab vor dieser Leistung
:kotz:


----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2013)

Ui!
Du wirst sicher diplomatisch den Forst darauf hinweisen. Mit entsprechendem Gerät ist das ja noch schaffbar.


----------



## Golem04 (8. Mai 2013)

[.......werden wir im kommenden Jahr die Anmeldung nicht so früh öffnen. 
[/quote]

Das bedeutet doch es gibt auch ein *GB2014!*
Super, super, super,..............


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2013)

Wie an anderer Stelle schon so ähnlich geäußert: dazu fällt mir nur noch "aufs Maul" ein.  Der Ärger über diese grenzenlose Dummheit und Ignoranz passt in keinen Brief... einfach die Verantwortlichen im Ziel Spalier stehen lassen und jeder der durchfährt, darf abklatschen.

Das Verhindern des reibungslosen Ablaufs der Veranstaltung ist ja nur eine Sache. Es ist einfach auch ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden einzelnen Helfer und vor allem für den guten Kelme 
 @Kelme: ich würde beim "Forst" sowas von Sturm laufen und notfalls die Büro-Hengste so lange zusammenfalten, bis sie persönlich mit Säge und Axt in den Wald rennen.
Nur ein weiterer Beweis für das völlig irrationale Handeln "des Forstes" und nur ein weiteres Zünglein an den Flammen meiner Wut, nachdem ich am Sonntag am Weinbiet mein Rad über eine weitestgehend zerstörte Waldautobahn tragen musste. Da haben wir echt einiges an Brennstoff für den runden Tisch - die Vertreter vom Forst, die sich da hin trauen, tun mir jetzt schon leid...


----------



## BenniG. (8. Mai 2013)

Ist die Frage, ob das Absicht ist, denn Trail zuzumachen, oder ob da einfach niemand Bescheid weiß, dass jetzt am Wochenende der Gäsbock dort lang gehen sollte.

Zum Glück kann man die Stelle ja noch recht einfach umfahren und so lang war der Trail ja nun auch nicht. Soetwas auf der Kaisergarten-Abfahrt wäre ungleich schwerwiegender.

Allerdings bin ich grade rund um Neustadt erstaunt, wie sehr die Harvester dort alles kaputt gefahren haben. Die letzten Jahre kam mir das bei weitem nicht so schlimm vor wie dieses Jahr. Vielleicht lags am zu feuchten Wetter, vielleicht kommen aber auch immer mehr und größere Harvester zum Einsatz..
Die Holzpallets für die Ökos müssen ja irgendwo herkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2013)

So. Eine Runde Bluthochdruck ist durch (es waren zwei) und Klärung liegt auf dem Tisch. Rest zum Thema dann am Samstag auf der Strecke.


----------



## Miro266 (8. Mai 2013)

Alles ist gut, anspruchsvoll aber frei 
Warum Rollen Stämme so gut den Berg runter?  weil sie rund sind 

Miro'


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter ...





Ob das so kommt? Keine Ahnung. Ist ja noch ein wenig hin.


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Verdammt!  Alleine schaff ich es nicht, dich bergauf auf vernünftiges Tempo zu bremsen



nene ich hab mir eh net vor zu heizen, sondern zu geniesen 
dazu nehm ich noch das neue sofa und schon passt das ... fahr ja 2 wochen später ein "ernsthaftes rennen" da kann ich genug die sau raus lassen


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2013)

@ Kelme

das mit der waldverwüstung is ja mega übel ... aber das wetter wird sicher so bleiben, habs schon seit ca 2 wochen so auf dem radar


----------



## MoneSi (8. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Wetter ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uh, oh....das bedeutet für die Besatzung des grünen Tandems: Regenklamotten einpacken!!


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Uh, oh....das bedeutet für die Besatzung des grünen Tandems: Regenklamotten einpacken!!


Boah ist das böse. 
Aber das Tandem einen neuen Stoker eingekauft und da wird der Trail brennen.


----------



## atlas (8. Mai 2013)

@Kelme:

Net ärschern,de Dirmeln sterven uff der ganz`n Welt als letschdes aus.

Wie domals versproche bring ich dir een flüssigen Gruß ausm Saarländle mit,domit konschd inner ruhigen Minute eure Nerven beruhigen.

Und die nächste Gaudi für den GB2014 ausbrüten.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...neuen Stoker ...



..das heißt "Stalker", weil der iss ja immer hinner dem Cäptn her.

Falls der Cäptn hier mitliest: Vielen Dank für die Express-Lieferung "Meckese-Lambrecht"!


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube ich brauche dieses Jahr eine Ersatzkette, die wenigen Kettenglieder, die ich immer mit dabei habe, sind heuer vielleicht zu wenig. Freitag ist kleine Testrunde zum Feintuning geplant und dann gehts los  

Wäre ja sehr erfreulich, wenn noch ein 2. Tandem fahren könnte. Gerade kam eine PN rein, die hoffen lässt. 

Meckesheim Cargo pickup ist für morgen geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2013)

*Fahrt aufnehmen*



​
Der Feiertag kommt gerade passend. Die ersten Trupps machen sich auf den Weg in den Wald und hängen Flatterbänder an die Bäume.
Die Kreativabteilung (danke Andrea und Julia) hat die Spendenlok fertig gebastelt. Wer also ein dringendes Spendenbedürfnis für den Fahrradtransportwagen hat, oder für einen "Startplatz im Tausch" sein Geld loswerden möchte: Da rein!

Das Kuckucksbähnel bietet auch die Sonderfahrt zwischen Neustadt und Erfenstein an. Da kommt man mühelos direkt zur VP 1.

md-grafix guckt sich heute noch ein paar Spots für Bilder im Wald an und das das DRK hat seine Testbefahrung der Strecke schon hinter sich. Weil wir alle nach vorne schauen, mache ich mir jetzt keinen Kopf mehr um zugeworfene Wege. Wir setzen jetzt alles daran, dass der Samstag ein Hammertag wird.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2013)

ihr seid einfach die besten 

angesichts der "riesen stöcke" die ihr sprichwörtlich zwischen die beine geworfen bekommt ist das wirklich die beste einstellung die man haben kann!
würde auch sagen : lasst uns den samstag zu nem geilen tag machen, egal ob wir fahren schieben oder tragen 

und hier nochmal zur erinnerung und zum einstimmen auf den besten marathon den wo es gibt


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann man die Stelle ja noch recht einfach umfahren und so lang war der Trail ja nun auch nicht. Soetwas auf der Kaisergarten-Abfahrt wäre ungleich schwerwiegender.


Ja, da hast du recht.
Und ich finde auch, dass die "Rabiatheit", mit der das Holz aus dem Wald geholt wird, in letzter Zeit DEUTLICH zugenommen hat 




Kelme schrieb:


> Das Wetter ...
> [...]
> Ob das so kommt? Keine Ahnung. Ist ja noch ein wenig hin.


Andere Wetterdienste sagen z. T. etwas niedrigere Temperaturen und über Tag schon leichten Regen voraus... schau mer mal!




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nene ich hab mir eh net vor zu heizen, sondern zu geniesen
> dazu nehm ich noch das neue sofa und schon passt das ...


Ah, sehr gut!  Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass das schon fertig ist. Dann sind wir ja sogar mehr oder weniger im Partnerlook unterwegs 




Kelme schrieb:


> Wir setzen jetzt alles daran, dass der Samstag ein Hammertag wird.


  
Euer Engagement und eure Hingabe sind echt beeindruckend...


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ah, sehr gut!  Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass das schon fertig ist. Dann sind wir ja sogar mehr oder weniger im Partnerlook unterwegs



hi hi hab da auch schon drann gedacht 

RAW sofas on tour 

lass uns auf jeden fall lang fahren dann haben wir mehr davon


----------



## Sarrois (9. Mai 2013)

Ich freu mich auf morgen wie ne Sau

Kelme ich könnt Dir auch Nr Spezialität von hier mitbringen....
Ne Kiste Trollinger


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hi hi hab da auch schon drann gedacht
> 
> RAW sofas on tour
> 
> lass uns auf jeden fall lang fahren dann haben wir mehr davon


Wenn du mich ab Kilometer 50 ziehst...?   Aber in rosa Tikot komme ICH nicht! 

BTW: Soll ich dir die Reifen mitbringen? Treffpunkt etwa da wie letztes Jahr?


Da weiter oben was mit "Lieferung" stand... wer von den schnellen Jungs will ab dem Espressomobil nochmal zurück zur Spaltung fahren und mir einen Cappuccino vorbeibringen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du mich ab Kilometer 50 ziehst...?   Aber in rosa Tikot komme ICH nicht!
> 
> BTW: Soll ich dir die Reifen mitbringen? Treffpunkt etwa da wie letztes Jahr?
> 
> ...



ja genau , treffen in etwa da wo wir rumstanden vor dem start.
und reifen kannst sehr gerne mitbringen


----------



## duewbiker (9. Mai 2013)

2 Startplätze!

aufgrund von Familienfeier und ausgekugelter Schulter fallen bei uns 2 Mitstreiter aus, schickt mir ne private Mail!

SORRY GB Orga und Kelme!


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2013)

also mein startplatz ist schon lange weg bitte keine pn und mails mehr  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (9. Mai 2013)

Danke Thorsten!


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2013)

So, die ersten Flatterbänder hängen im Wald und wir haben einen herrlichen Tag im Wald verbracht. Als Bonbon haben wir uns gleich Teile der Strecke gegönnt, die wir nicht auszeichnen mussten, sondern einfach am Stück fahren konnten .

*Wichtige Hinweise*

Der Trail runter nach Breitenstein = "der 2-er" = der mit der fiesen Ausfahrt ganz unten (die ist absolut entschärft) = die längere Abfahrt nach der Saumagen-VP im letzten Jahr ist im *Zustand "raw"*. Das wird für einige ein selektives Vergnügen. Die eh schon schräg im Trail stehenden Steine sind feucht und rutschig.
*"Uffbasse!"*

Der Trail "Grün-Gelbes Kreuz" runter nach Helmbach
Auch hier hat es ein paar Steinplatten. Aber an sich unkritischer. Wichtig: 100 Meter vor dem Ende des Trails "fehlt" ein Stück Trail und ich wette da werden ein paar Leute nach links runter purzeln. Lasst das bleiben. Das tut weh.

Das Flatterband (intersport) hängt direkt hinter einer Kreuzung. Nochmal etwa 50 Meter dahinter und ansonsten im Abstand von ca. 400 Metern. Wenn ihr länger an keinem Band vorbei kommt, habt ihr eine gute Chance nicht mehr auf der Strecke zu sein.

VP Elmstein
Nach der VP in Elmstein geht es drecksaumäßig den Berg hoch. Nicht zu viel dort essen. Das könnte ein Storno werden.

Ansonsten: Habt Freude!


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2013)

YEAH... das werden wir sicher haben , danke an all jene die sich SOOO reingehängt haben


----------



## wonderwarthog (9. Mai 2013)

hätte noch einen Startplatz für Samstag abzugeben- einfach mail an mich.

(ich bin heute das erste Mal seit Monaten auf dem Bike gesessen- irgendwie fährt es so schlecht den Berg rauf... komisch. ; ) Jedenfalls wären wir beim Gäsbock nur im Weg, leider!)


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2013)

OMG ... das das teilnehmersterben schon jetzt anfängt hätt ich net gedacht


----------



## Dddakk (9. Mai 2013)

Dieses "vernünftige Sterben" ist uns sehr recht. Es ist sehr ärgerlich für andere Teilnehmer und die Streckenposten/Helfer wenn sich Biker übernehmen/überschätzen. Nach ner Erkältung braucht der Körper midestens 10 Tage um so ne Strecke zu bewältigen.

Und mangelnde Fitness, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ist zeitig erkannt, auch keine Schande.

Und, ich glaube Kelme hatte es schon geschrieben, es gibt dieses Jahr Zeitlimits auf der Strecke. 
km 27 : 12.30 Uhr. Zurück zum Start.
km 36 : Langstrecke schließt um 13.30 Uhr.
km 41 (Langstrecke km 62) : 15.30 Uhr. Zurück zum Start.

Und Familienfeste....O.K...darüber lässt sich streiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Und Familienfeste....O.K...darüber lässt sich streiten.



also bei mir isses der 6. hochzeitstag der dafür drann glauben muß  
... aber frauchen is sehr verständnissvoll und kann mich trotdem noch leiden


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> So, die ersten Flatterbänder hängen im Wald und wir haben einen herrlichen Tag im Wald verbracht. ...



Das Markierungsteam:




Markierungsteam von *lomo* auf Flickr

Flatterband aus dem nicht unerschöpflichem Reservoir ausfassen:




Flatterband ausfassen von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und auch sicher transportieren ...




Unterwegs von *lomo* auf Flickr

Er war's 




Er war es von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2013)

Mir sind Teilnehmer lieber, die so viel Einsicht zeigen und zurück ziehen. Danke dafür.

Meinen Begleitern einen herzlichen Dank für den Tag.
Das Flatterband ist eine von drei Markierungsarten, die wir parallel einsetzen. Es kommen die Pfeile und das Sägemehl dazu. Das machen wir morgen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ja genau , treffen in etwa da wo wir rumstanden vor dem start.
> und reifen kannst sehr gerne mitbringen


Alles klar 




Kelme schrieb:


> Der Trail runter nach Breitenstein = "der 2-er" = der mit der fiesen Ausfahrt ganz unten (die ist absolut entschärft) = die längere Abfahrt nach der Saumagen-VP im letzten Jahr ist im *Zustand "raw"*. Das wird für einige ein selektives Vergnügen. Die eh schon schräg im Trail stehenden Steine sind feucht und rutschig.
> *"Uffbasse!"*
> [...]
> Nach der VP in Elmstein geht es drecksaumäßig den Berg hoch.


Mein Fahrrad in Oberflächenvariante "raw" freut sich schon auf das passende Trailstück  Fand ich letztes Jahr schon recht spaßig (wobei ich mich gefragt habe, wie die fahrtechnisch nicht so sicheren Fahrer, die bei kleinsten Hindernissen schon abgestiegen sind, da runter gekommen sind...?).
Drecksaumäßig den Berg hoch? Abgelehnt!  Dazu wird mich der beste Cappuccino der Welt nicht überreden können - so lange der nicht so ne Wirkung wie Gummibärensaft oder Popeye-Spinat hat 




Dddakk schrieb:


> Und mangelnde Fitness, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ist zeitig erkannt, auch keine Schande.


Doch, ist eine Schande - wenn man genau weiß, dass man viel fitter sein könnte  Ich hoffe mal, dass ich den Zeitfilter vorm letzten Uphill schaffe...




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also bei mir isses der 6. hochzeitstag der dafür drann glauben muß


WOW, das nenne ich Einsatz... RESCHBÄGGD!!


----------



## Dddakk (10. Mai 2013)

Für die Genußradler:


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2013)

Er fliegt



​


----------



## atlas (10. Mai 2013)

absolut genial


ich freue mich schon wie ein kleen Bübche.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dddakk (10. Mai 2013)

..wir fahren jetzt in die Pfalz , aber ohne Bikes! 

Viel Spaß euch allen!!  Bis Samstag!


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2013)

jup bis morgen... man sieht sich   

edith will noch was wissen : 

isses noch matschig/nass? will nur wissen ob ich kurze regenhose oder normale hose nehm.... oder schein so viel sonne das das borat outfit langt?


----------



## Quente (10. Mai 2013)

...schdring, rosa schdring...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2013)

ich warte immer noch auf dhl... ein RICHTIG rosa trikot in meiner größe zu bekommen (so das ich mich auch bewegen kann) ist echt schwierig...
wenn dhl durch ist , dann ist die letzte möglichkeit vertan morgen in ROSA zu biken


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2013)

Kurzhosenwetter ohne Gummihülle.


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2013)

perfekte ansage


----------



## Bergziege1980 (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo haben eben erfahren, dass mein Kollege bis gestern im Krankenhaus war und nicht starten wird....

Wer noch einen Startplatz will bei mir per PN melden.

Vielen Dank an Kelme und das ganze Gäsbockteam für die super Organisation.


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2013)

so... melde gehorsamst bin perfekt vorbereitet 

hab grad ca 1,5h leichtes spinning bei max 180w zum beine lockern und 2,5 teller spaghetti bolognese hinter mir...

bin bereit den gäsbock bei den hörnern zu packen


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2013)

... et bien capable!


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Mai 2013)

Thorsten, falls es dieses Jahr nicht geklappt hat mit dem rosa Outfit oder wenns der Jury nicht rosa genug war: wir nehmen Deine Maße und haben dann ein Jahr Zeit für ein maßgeschneidertes Teilnehmerinnendresslein 
Ich habe nur 1 Teller Nudeln geschafft  aber ich habe ja meinen Iptesthal-Lift mit an Bord


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2013)

tja das mit dem trikot is leider missglückt ... aber wenn das bestellte kommt und gut is trage ich es 2014


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2013)

In eigener Sache.
Wenn jemand fragt, was die Bande der Organisatoren am Samstagabend macht. Nach Wochen der Vorbereitung, viel Arbeit in den letzten Tagen und Hochdruck heute und morgen, gibt es eine geniale Abschlussfete "im Kreise der Familie". 





Wir machen die Halle zu und versammeln uns mehr oder weniger geduscht beim Griechen. Die Tische biegen sich und wir lassen die Beine baumeln. Die Truppe hat sich das verdient. Also keine Endlosparty in der Halle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (10. Mai 2013)

Das habt ihr euch auch verdient.

Weil ihr sinn de beschten.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Wasche (10. Mai 2013)

Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz braucht, PN.
Meine Gabel bzw. der mit der Reparatur beauftragte Laden, hat es wider Erwarten nicht rechtzeitig geschafft -.-


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ... Die Tische biegen sich und wir lassen die Beine baumeln....


 


RIESEN DANK an das komplette GB-13-Team für Euren unermüdlichen Einsatz !!! Genießt den morgigen Abend im Bewustsein hunderte von Biker ziemlich sicher ziemlich glücklich gemacht zu haben 

und die hunderte von Bikern genießen ziemlich sicher den morgigen Tag  

ischfräämischwiedsau 

Bis morgen und gute Nacht


----------



## BenniG. (10. Mai 2013)

Wasche schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz braucht, PN.
> Meine Gabel bzw. der mit der Reparatur beauftragte Laden, hat es wider Erwarten nicht rechtzeitig geschafft -.-


Solche Experimente macht man doch nicht vor einem Gäsbock?! 
Meine Gabel geht am Montag zu Sport Import. Knacken an der Verbindung Standrohr mit Krone. Ist ungefährlich, aber nervig..


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Für die Genußradler:


Materialprüfung...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so... melde gehorsamst bin perfekt vorbereitet
> 
> hab grad ca 1,5h leichtes spinning bei max 180w zum beine lockern und 2,5 teller spaghetti bolognese hinter mir...


Ich hab außer leichtes mit-dem-Neffen-spielen, ein paar letzte Kleinigkeiten am Rad schrauben, Bremsen checken und Zeug packen heut GAR NIX gemacht  Aber trotzdem auch etwa 2,5-3 (große) Teller diverse Pasta verdrückt -> "Carbo-Preload"!!  




Wasche schrieb:


> Meine Gabel bzw. der mit der Reparatur beauftragte Laden, hat es wider Erwarten nicht rechtzeitig geschafft -.-


Bei Krankheit hat man halt Pech, bei Familienfeiern hat man nicht ordentlich geplant... aber SOWAS ist echt sehr ärgerlich! Da wäre der Trend zum Zweit-(Dritt-/Viert-/Fünft/...)Rad durchaus mal nützlich...!


----------



## Wasche (10. Mai 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Solche Experimente macht man doch nicht vor einem Gäsbock?!
> Meine Gabel geht am Montag zu Sport Import. Knacken an der Verbindung Standrohr mit Krone. Ist ungefährlich, aber nervig..



Mit einem nervigen Knacken wäre ich auch an den Start  Aber mit einer komplett starren Gabel wollte ich dann doch nicht zuviel riskieren... die Saison fängt erst an. 
Egal, nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder am Start in hol am letzten VP das nach, was ich dieses Jahr verpasst hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hab außer leichtes mit-dem-Neffen-spielen, ein paar letzte Kleinigkeiten am Rad schrauben, Bremsen checken und Zeug packen heut GAR NIX gemacht  Aber trotzdem auch etwa 2,5-3 (große) Teller diverse Pasta verdrückt -> "Carbo-Preload"!!



hab auch noch was nützliches außer carbo-preload gemacht...

gerade noch klarlack über das von mir und meinem junior selbstgebastelte zum muttertag gemacht... die wird sich was freuen


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2013)

So, die Dudde, also Startertüten (für die Aussergewärtigen), sind gepackt ...




Dudde von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und an den 75C hatte auch schon jemand die Finger:




75C von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (11. Mai 2013)

Da warten jemand auf Kundschaft




Doppel_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzgott (11. Mai 2013)

Wenn ihr Bilder wollt, dann nennt mir eure Startnummer und ich gugg mal was ich so habe.

Hab am Start und an der VP1 am Bahnhof Bilder gemacht.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Golem04 (11. Mai 2013)

Das war mal wieder eine ganz tolle Veranstaltung!!!
Ganz tolle Strecke und erstklassige Verpflegung.
Ich werde viele schöne Eindrücke mit Heim nehmen von denen ich wieder ein ganzes Jahr zehren kann. Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf nächstes Jahr.
Vielen Dank an das ganze Gäsbock Team.


----------



## atlas (11. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Bilder wollt, dann nennt mir eure Startnummer und ich gugg mal was ich so habe.
> 
> Hab am Start und an der VP1 am Bahnhof Bilder gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan

Ei da kumm ich doch gern druff zurück.Eisch hann de Nummero 7 gehabt.Un beim Start war ich so ziemlich weit vorn.

Übrigens,es war wieder eine suuuper Veranstaltung.Ich bin immer noch ganz happy.

Tausend Dank an alle Helfer-ihr seit der "Gäsbock".

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## FrankT69 (11. Mai 2013)

Großes Lob an das Team der Gäsbock-Biker!
Perfekte Strecke und leckere Verpflegung.

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr!

Frank


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir ein riesen Lob. Absolut perfekt organisiert und ein Haufen Spaß. Nummer 21


----------



## sugarbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Danke für die großartige Veranstaltung

Große Runde war Klasse mit deftigen Trailabfahrten !
Die Trennung der großen und kleinen Runde war dieses Jahr perfekt - so kam es nicht zum Auflaufen der Langstreckler in der Trailabfahrt auf gehende Kurzfahrer die sich übernommen hatten - sehr elegant gelöst.
Nur zu Currywurst kam ich nicht an der Sonder-VPN - ausgerechnet da hats kurz geschifft.

Danke an alle die organisiert, geholfen etc. haben !!!!!


----------



## medicus41 (11. Mai 2013)

Tolle Veranstaltung, 

cu in next Year..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (11. Mai 2013)

*Schön wie immer*. 

Vielen Dank ans ganze Orga-Team, alle Helfer, Rettungsdienste und alle sonstig Beteiligten. Schön, dass ihr euch für unseren Spaß so ins Zeug legt.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2013)

Wie auch in den letzten Jahren, habt ihr das wieder
*PRIIIIIIIIIMA GEMACHT!!!* 

Danke an alle Organisatoren, alle Helfer und Helfershelfer - ihr rockt! 

Danke auch an meine Weggefährten, die mich motiviert haben die Strecke bis zum Ende durch zu fahren! 


Und ein extra Hallo an die Materialprüfung - ich wusste, dass es irgendwann mal sinnvol sein würde,
ein Stahlbike zu fahren! 


.


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (11. Mai 2013)

Danke an das ganze Team, es war Perfekt !


----------



## Optimizer (11. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank euch allen (Orga & Mitfahrer) für den perfekten Samstag.

Danke fürs Bereitstellen der passenden Startnummer:






Danke für exzellente Verpflegung:





Danke für die schönen Wege, egal ob schmal ob breit, so sie auch an historischen Sehenswürdigkeiten entlang führen:





Nach VP1 wurde es merkwürdig ruhig... keine Zitate mehr und auch kein Schwaben-Saarland-Mix.:what:

Erschreckend allerdings, dass wieder einige mit bis zu 320mm mehr Federweg als ich, nicht in der Lage sind Trails zu fahren. Ich fühlte mich oft ausgebremst....


----------



## Paddy0702 (11. Mai 2013)

auch von mir ein großes lob, die Strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich schöne aufstiege und geile trails hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht die Verpflegungsstellen waren echt super... bis zum nächsten jahr


----------



## onlyforchicks (11. Mai 2013)

@Optimizer

nach der VP waren die Saarländer alle schon vorne zu finden, deshalb kein Schwaben Saarland mix mehr....

ps.: Es war natürlich mal wieder genial , die Veranstaltung!! Wie immer grosses Lob an Hermann und seine Truppe!!

Aber das sind wir ja auch so gewohnt ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Bilder wollt, dann nennt mir eure Startnummer und ich gugg mal was ich so habe.
> 
> Hab am Start und an der VP1 am Bahnhof Bilder gemacht.
> 
> ...



also meine wäre die 314  danke schonmal falls du was hast

... und zur veranstalltung braucht man eigentlich nix sagen... EINFACH ÜBERIRDISCH !!!
trails, helfer, orga, cheffe, essen, vp´s, treilnehmer .... einfach alles 

achja und ich hatte dieses jahr sage und schreibe nur 2 trailbremser vor mir 
habs richtig gut laufen lassen können


----------



## Optimizer (11. Mai 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> @Optimizer
> 
> nach der VP waren die Saarländer alle schon vorne zu finden, deshalb kein Schwaben Saarland mix mehr....



Ich meinte jemand bestimmten, den Exilanten....


----------



## elch01 (11. Mai 2013)

Es war wie immer ein Fest den "Marathon" der Gäsbockbiker zu bestreiten. Die MTB Freunde Donnersberg sagen Danke an Kelme und die Gäsböcke + Helfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (11. Mai 2013)

War wieder klasse heute, vielen Dank nochmal von mir an alle die die Veranstaltung möglich gemacht haben.
Den geänderten Streckenverlauf zu den letzten Jahren fand ich sehr gelungen. Bei mir hat heute alles gut gepasst und freue mich auch schon aufs nächste Jahr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## onlyforchicks (11. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich meinte jemand bestimmten, den Exilanten....


 

Ahhsoo, ok. Nix für ungut .

Gruß


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (11. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich meinte jemand bestimmten, den Exilanten....



...etwa den Trockenbrötchenesser ? 
Sehr aufmerksam vom Veranstalter auf die Allergien der Sportler zu achten.... und sehr gut gebriefte Helfer.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Mai 2013)

da fällt mir nochwas ein ...


1000 DANK FÜR DIE SCHNELLE STARTHILFE MEINES AUTOCHENS !!! 

ich weis jetzt was es war... hab wohl versehentlich die playstation im handschuhfach angeschaltet beim etwas rausholen


----------



## donnersberger (11. Mai 2013)

Klasse Trails --> breites Grinsen 
Prima Futter --> voller Bauch 
Letzte VP --> enthemmtes Fahren 

Fazit: alles rüschdüsch gemacht! Großes Dankeschön an all die Gäsböck, ihr seid phänomenal!


----------



## Ducus (11. Mai 2013)

Eine grandiose Veranstaltung ermöglicht durch ein grandioses Team 
Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Nach VP1 wurde es merkwürdig ruhig... keine Zitate mehr und auch kein Schwaben-Saarland-Mix.:what:...




You made my day!


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2013)

Was mir an Bildern so über den Weg läuft ...


----------



## unocz (12. Mai 2013)

auch von meiner seite nochmals vielen dank an die ganze organisation usw.
wieder einmal eine traumhafte veranstaltung.....................


----------



## amerryl (12. Mai 2013)

Es war wieder perfekt,.  fast.
Der Saumagengrill war so gut versteckt(evtl. wegen eines berühmt, berüchtigten Saarländers),
oder ich so blind, dass ich tatsächlich den Grill verpasst habe.
Beim 2. Halt an der Spaltung haben wir Dank eines Tips der Spalter noch eine kleine Extrarunde 
zurück zum See genommen und auch noch einen Saumagen bekommen, vielen Dank! 

Ich bin für mehr Spaltungen!! 
Jedes mal wieder der Hammer, was die Jungs auf die Beine stellen.
Ungeputze Drachenzähne 












Zu guter Letzt, habe ich nach jahrelanger erfolgloser Suche die ominöse unfahrbare Treppe gefunden.
Die ist bergauf wirklich nahezu unfahrbar! 




Vielen Dank an das ganze Team, es war wieder Klasse!!


----------



## lomo (12. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube das Thema können wir endgültig ad acta legen 




Uffbasse am Helmbachweiher von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Bilder wollt, dann nennt mir eure Startnummer und ich gugg mal was ich so habe.
> 
> Hab am Start und an der VP1 am Bahnhof Bilder gemacht.


Warst du der, der an der Brücke stand und ganz in sein Kamera-Display vertieft war, während ich, die Kamera schon gewittert, schön stailisch auf dem Hinterrad von der Brücke gerollt bin...? 

Meine Nummer war übrigens die hier, wenn ich mich da gerade mal selbst zitieren darf:


> > > > >



 @Optimizer: Recht so?  Falls nicht, hier gerne noch etwas mehr...




Optimizer schrieb:


> Nach VP1 wurde es merkwürdig ruhig... keine Zitate mehr und auch kein Schwaben-Saarland-Mix.:what:
> 
> Erschreckend allerdings, dass wieder einige mit bis zu 320mm mehr Federweg als ich, nicht in der Lage sind Trails zu fahren. Ich fühlte mich oft ausgebremst....


Du bist halt los, ohne dich nochmal kurz umzudrehen... wir sind eigentlich direkt hinter dir an der VP1 am Aufbrechen gewesen, wohl nur nich so schnell durch die Menschenmassen durch gekommen. Und den RR-Speed konnten Thorsten und Rainer bergauf dank mir nicht halten 
Zum Glück hab ich >320mm Federweg, da kann ich ja nicht gemeint sein 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Bei mir hat heute alles gut gepasst...


...bis auf diesen blöden, faulen Mitfahrer, der einen Platten vorgetäuscht hat, um nicht die Langstrecke mitfahren zu müssen 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> 1000 DANK FÜR DIE SCHNELLE STARTHILFE MEINES AUTOCHENS !!!
> 
> ich weis jetzt was es war... hab wohl versehentlich die playstation im handschuhfach angeschaltet beim etwas rausholen


Und ich hab mich noch gewundert, dass du nicht an mir vorbei gefahren bist, als ich auf dem Weg zum Auto war... na zum Glück hat man dir schnell helfen können!




donnersberger schrieb:


> Prima Futter --> voller Bauch


Wir sollten mal Döner für die Sonder-VP vorschlagen...


----------



## Pfalzgott (12. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Warst du der, der an der Brücke stand und ganz in sein Kamera-Display vertieft war, während ich, die Kamera schon gewittert, schön stailisch auf dem Hinterrad von der Brücke gerollt bin...?
> 
> Meine Nummer war übrigens die hier, wenn ich mich da gerade mal selbst zitieren darf:



Ja der war ICH, aber irgendwann ist auch mal die größte Speicherkarte VOLL!!
Hättest dich mal an Opti oder HeavyBiker gehalten, dann hätte es was werden können! 

Kann Dir aber Bilder vom Start anbieten, da seid ihr zu dritt oder viert zusammen drauf!


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Ja der war ICH, aber irgendwann ist auch mal die größte Speicherkarte VOLL!!
> Hättest dich mal an Opti oder HeavyBiker gehalten, dann hätte es was werden können!
> 
> Kann Dir aber Bilder vom Start anbieten, da seid ihr zu dritt oder viert zusammen drauf!



Hier bitte! Haben will!


----------



## Pfalzgott (12. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hier bitte! Haben will!



Guggst Du hier:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

Bilder von Start sind im Ordner von Smubob!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Hättest dich mal an Opti oder HeavyBiker gehalten, dann hätte es was werden können!



GENAU  
...übrigens, vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2013)

Da hinter Heavybiker....ist das ein Rennrad?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2013)

OMG er hat rennrad gesagt


----------



## atlas (12. Mai 2013)

Werft den Purchen zu Poden!!!


----------



## Strike4711 (12. Mai 2013)

hier kommt die Sonder-VP

Schön war's ...




P1030111 by Jean-Marie69, on Flickr




P1030128 by Jean-Marie69, on Flickr




P1030127 by Jean-Marie69, on Flickr




P1030120 by Jean-Marie69, on Flickr




P1030134 by Jean-Marie69, on Flickr




P1030136 by Jean-Marie69, on Flickr




P1030138 by Jean-Marie69, on Flickr




P1030130 by Jean-Marie69, on Flickr




P1030132 by Jean-Marie69, on Flickr


----------



## Pfalzgott (12. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da hinter Heavybiker....ist das ein Rennrad?



da war noch einer unterwegs!


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> da war noch einer unterwegs!



Ich hab mit mir drei Cross er gezählt. Einer davon ungeschaltet...
Btw.: Ich nehm nächstes Jahr wieder das Ren...den Crosser.:thumbup:


----------



## Slide9 (12. Mai 2013)

Es war einfach großartig. DANKE füe eine super Veranstalltung. Lieder habe ich das "Frei Weitzen" erst zuhause gefunden 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Pfalzgott (12. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab mit mir drei Cross er gezählt. Einer davon ungeschaltet...
> Btw.: Ich nehm nächstes Jahr wieder das Ren...den Crosser.:thumbup:



Das stimmt!


----------



## Dddakk (12. Mai 2013)

Sursulapitschi, König Gurumusch und dem Froschmann hat es auch Spaß gemacht!  Schön das ihr alle mitgemacht habt. 


...und Danke an die Express-Kuriere aus Nussloch, Frankeneck, Lindental, Teningen und Ouagadougou!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...bis auf diesen blöden, faulen Mitfahrer, der einen Platten vorgetäuscht hat, um nicht die Langstrecke mitfahren zu müssen



Naja, war halt so . Damit kann ich gut leben. Kannst du mir vielleicht erklären warum ich heute Ohrenschmerzen hab?  Mimimimimi 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2013)

Ab wann kann man denn erfahrungsgemäß mit den Bildern von md-grafik rechnen? Morgen?


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2013)

Hey - guter Hinweis. Der Michael von md-grafix hat mich gestern noch angerufen. 56 GB Daten und 14.200 Fotos auf den ersten Blick. Mit Montag ist das nicht zu schaffen. Er rechnete mit Donnerstag.
Vielleicht einfach die Homepage im Blick halten.


----------



## BejayMTB (12. Mai 2013)

Soll Mittwochg anpeilen, ich fahre Donnerstag früh in Urlaub!


----------



## rmfausi (12. Mai 2013)

An alles Fahrer mit GPS am Rad,
kann mir jemand vielleicht die GPS Daten der Kurz- und Langstrecke zukommen lassen? Gerne auch per PN. Auf eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Mai 2013)

> Erschreckend allerdings, dass wieder einige mit bis zu 320mm mehr Federweg als ich, nicht in der Lage sind Trails zu fahren. Ich fühlte mich oft ausgebremst....



Federweg wird ab und an mal überbewertet 

Ich lies mich gerne aufhalten, so kam ich erst gar nicht in die Verlegenheit, es in den Abfahren zu übertreiben      

Die starren Gabel ist jedoch nicht mein Fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Ja der war ICH, aber irgendwann ist auch mal die größte Speicherkarte VOLL!!
> Hättest dich mal an Opti oder HeavyBiker gehalten, dann hätte es was werden können!
> 
> Kann Dir aber Bilder vom Start anbieten, da seid ihr zu dritt oder viert zusammen drauf!


Ich bin gerade mal ein paar Sekunden nach Opti und Heavy da durch gerollt...  Aber vielen Dank für die anderen beiden Fotos! 




Dddakk schrieb:


> Sursulapitschi, König Gurumusch und dem Froschmann hat es auch Spaß gemacht!  Schön das ihr alle mitgemacht habt.


Danke nochmal für die ungeputzen, kariösen Drachenzähne, waren echt lecker! Und auch danke für die Kicker-Line auf dem Weg zur Spaltung  Ich dachte schon, DAS wäre die angekündigte "Materialprüfung" 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Naja, war halt so . Damit kann ich gut leben. Kannst du mir vielleicht erklären warum ich heute Ohrenschmerzen hab?  Mimimimimi


Ich kann auch gut damit leben... anders ginge es meinen Beinen heute nicht so verhältnismäßig gut 
Hmm, du hattest doch die ganze Zeit ein Tuch über den Ohren... haben Thorsten und ich dir die Trommelfelle wund gelabert? 
Den Track der Kurzstrecke kann ich dir geben, schick mir einfach deine Mailadresse per PN...




Kelme schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach die Homepage im Blick halten.


Das ist die beste Möglichkeit. Da wird veröffentlicht, sobald die ersten 100-200 Starter fertig zusortiert sind.


----------



## mcblubb (12. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...ist das ein Rennrad?



Irgendeiner musst so eine Teil bergauf tragen - trotz Schaltung. Manchmal ist cool aussehen alles...


SCNR

MC


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2013)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Irgendeiner musst so eine Teil bergauf tragen - trotz Schaltung. Manchmal ist cool aussehen alles...
> 
> 
> SCNR
> ...



Das nächste Mal kannst du gefälligst grüßen!

 Eine alte Dame (kennt wer noch die Adelheid?) hat mir mal gesagt: Bevor die Oberschenkel knallen, trägt man das Bike mit 3 km/h genauso schnell hoch wie andere treten....


----------



## mcblubb (12. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal kannst du gefälligst grüßen!
> 
> Eine alte Dame (kennt wer noch die Adelheid?) hat mir mal gesagt: Bevor die Oberschenkel knallen, trägt man das Bike mit 3 km/h genauso schnell hoch wie andere treten....



Ich zitier mal nen alten Mann: "... das ist kein Berg, dass ist ne Schippe Sand..."

Wer wars? Tipp es war ein (Kur)-Pfälzer....

Bzgl. Grüßen: Ich hab die Luft zum treten gebraucht...

Gruß

MC


----------



## medicus41 (12. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Erschreckend allerdings, dass wieder einige mit bis zu 320mm mehr Federweg als ich, nicht in der Lage sind Trails zu fahren. Ich fühlte mich oft ausgebremst....



Sorry aber ich krieg immer die Krise wenn ich so einen Scheiss lese. Das manche generell ihr Hirn abschalten wenn sie abfahren heisst grundsätzlich  nicht das dies alle machen. Nicht weil ein Rad vielleicht einen hinteren Dämpfer hat oder vielleicht mal mehr als 100cm Federweg sitzt zwangsläufig ein Fahrer drauf der alles fahren kann. Es fährt jeder so wie er kann. Und Leute welche bei solch einer Veranstaltung (bei der es keine Zeitmessung gibt) der Meinung sind "ausgebremst" zu werden, sind IMO dort falsch am Platz. 
Denn genau deswegen ist zb. gestern ein Biker bei einer Treppe gestürzt weil er am Hinterrad einen "Helden" hatte welcher meinte durch nahes Auffahren und Drängeln sein fahrerisches Können zu zeigen.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2013)

öhm ja.... da haste mich jetzt vielleicht falsch verstanden. Aber um eins klarzustellen: Hirn abstellen hab ICH garantiert nicht gemacht! Bei mir waren die Abfahrten extrem Kopfarbeit.


----------



## rmfausi (12. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich vielleicht auch was dazu sagen darf, ich fand es gestern auf der "kurzen" Strecke sehr entspannt zu fahren. In dem Zeitraum in dem ich/wir unterwegs waren war alles so wie es bei so einer Veranstaltung sein sollte. Niemand hat gedrängelt und wir wurden vorbei gelassen bzw. man hat Platz gemacht. Das Fahrkönnen der Mitfahrer war auch durchweg besser als so manches Jahr vorher. Das ist mir gestern wirklich extrem positiv aufgefallen. Mir ist auch klar das es auch andere Situationen gibt, leider. Ich hoffe dem Verunfallten ist nicht viel passiert und kann bald wieder radfahren.

Nochmals vielen Dank an das Gäsbock Team für die klasse Orga.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mosel56 (12. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir Danke für den Super Marathon.
Ich war auf der kurzen Strecke unterwegs.Bei mir keine Drängler und ich machte auch schön Platz.
Nur Kelme was sollte das mit 12. 30 Uhr in Breitenstein ? 
Gruß von der Mosel


----------



## donnersberger (12. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal Döner für die Sonder-VP vorschlagen...



Lustige Idee, aber bist du schon mal in eine Dönerei gekommen, wo gerade 30 Leute ne Bestellung aufgegeben haben? "Mit allem, aber ohne scharf und Zwiebeln, aber mit viel Sauce. Ist da Knoblauch drin. Dann doch nicht! Also dann ohne alles und nur mit Fleisch, Salat und etwas Tomate"...

Da ist das mit den Saumagenbrötchen doch die optimalere Verpflegung 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



Nice!


----------



## desert_fox (12. Mai 2013)

Dem können wir uns nur anschließen: Es war ein toller Tag: Viel Fahrspass, super Stimmung und die Verpflegung war klasse...
Vielen Dank an das ORGA-Team und die vielen Helferlein!!!! 
 @Pfalzgott: Schaust Du mal nach, ob Du Fotos von uns hast?

Die Unterkunft im Kloster St. Maria kann man nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77527 (12. Mai 2013)

Also uns 7 (sieben) Rheingauern hat es gar nicht gefallen **.
Deshalb waren wir jetzt zum dritten Mal bei Euch um zu prüfen, ob es wirklich eine so tolle Veranstaltung ist, wie da alle schreiben.
Ich fürchte, wir müssen nächstes Jahr nochmals testen...
*DANKE* an alle Organisierer und Helfer, die das möglich gemacht haben

      

** Ich bin allerdings als schlechter Lügner bekannt


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Bilder wollt, dann nennt mir eure Startnummer und ich gugg mal was ich so habe.
> 
> Hab am Start und an der VP1 am Bahnhof Bilder gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan, wenn du was von der 344 hast,  kannst mal bescheid sagen


----------



## Pfalzgott (12. Mai 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Hi Stefan, wenn du was von der 344 hast,  kannst mal bescheid sagen



Schau mal hier, wenn ich noch was finde, dann kommt das die Tage noch da rein!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan_wiegand/sets/
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Insomniac (12. Mai 2013)

War wieder ne tolle Veranstaltung, aber leider nicht für meinen Bruder Elmar (Startnummer 144).
Neben ein paar cm² Haut und ein paar Tropfen Blut ist auch der rechte Bremshebel seines Bikes auf der Strecke geblieben 
Ihm geht es soweit wieder gut, das heilt alles von selber, nur das Bike nicht.
Jetzt suche ich einen Shimano BL-M486 oder besser, wer noch was liegen hat, bitte anbieten


----------



## BenniG. (12. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich grade die dritte ungebetene Mitfahrerin entfernt habe:
Schaut mal genau nach Zecken. Leider ist jetzt ja schon einige Zeit vergangen, aber schneller entfernen ist immer besser als noch später..
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum mich die Viecher so lieben. Nächstes Jahr komm ich nur noch mit Zeckenschutzspray auf die Strecke


----------



## südpfälzer (12. Mai 2013)

Auch aus dem Süden der Pfalz () ein großes Dankeschön für die tolle Veranstaltung, die ich zusammen mit meinem Sohn genießen konnte.
  @Pfalzgott: Nr. 11 (ich) und 170 (Sohn). Wäre schön, wenn´s was gibt. Genial wäre ein "Familienfoto".


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Mai 2013)

Kurz aus dem Mittagsschlaf erwacht und bevor ich zur Nachtruhe übergehe: 

Liebe Orga, Helfer und Mittfahrer/innen,

danke für dieses extrem coole und gelungene Wochenende.


----------



## roischiffer (13. Mai 2013)

@_Kelme_, das Orga-Team & die vielen, vielen kleinen & großen, sichtbaren, wie unsichtbaren Helfer & guten Geister an, auf und über der Strecke:

Vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz, um dieses rundum gelungene Event auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Das war ein richtig toller Tag im Pfälzerwald  
und die Saumaache-VP vor die Spaltung zu verlegen war eine clevere Lösung 

@Die (neusprechlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Mitfahrenden 
Hat mir jede Menge Spaß bereitet mit Euch unterwegs gewesen zu sein.

 @_Pfalzgott_
Auch von mir die Frage: Hast du auch die Nummer 99 geknipst?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Das manche generell ihr Hirn abschalten wenn sie abfahren heisst grundsätzlich  nicht das dies alle machen.


Alle die schnell bergab fahren (können), tun dies durch Abschaltung ihres Hirns... _interessante _Verallgemeinerung. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an den Spruch: "Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz".
Und dafür, dass der Herr Opti sicher NICHT mit deaktiviertem Hirn irgendwo runter fährt, würden neben mir sicher noch ein paar Dutzend andere ihre Hände ins Feuer legen...




medicus41 schrieb:


> Denn genau deswegen ist zb. gestern ein Biker bei einer Treppe gestürzt weil er am Hinterrad einen "Helden" hatte welcher meinte durch nahes Auffahren und Drängeln sein fahrerisches Können zu zeigen.


Sofern derjenige nicht vom Trail gerammt oder abgedrängt wurde, kann man dazu nur sagen: selbst schuld! Wer sich durch andere Leute auf der Strecke ohne echte Not derart irritieren lässt, dass er zum Sturz kommt, ist schlicht und einfach nicht fähig, an einer Veranstaltung mit mehreren Mitfahrern teilzunehmen. Das wäre ja genau so, wie wenn man bei einem Drängler auf der Autobahn direkt in den Graben fahren würde (da war doch mal was...).
Das soll jetzt weißgott nicht heißen, dass ich Drängeln o. Ä. gut heißen will! Aber eigene Unfähigkeit über das Fehlverhalten anderer zu begründen ist irgendwie armselig...




donnersberger schrieb:


> Lustige Idee, aber bist du schon mal in eine Dönerei gekommen, wo gerade 30 Leute ne Bestellung aufgegeben haben? "Mit allem, aber ohne scharf und Zwiebeln, aber mit viel Sauce. Ist da Knoblauch drin. Dann doch nicht! Also dann ohne alles und nur mit Fleisch, Salat und etwas Tomate"...
> 
> Da ist das mit den Saumagenbrötchen doch die optimalere Verpflegung


Selbstverständlich! Da ist der "pfälzer Döner" mit genormten Zutaten schon besser zu handhaben. War ja auch mehr eine Anspielung... 


Da fällt mir grad auf, ich habe bisher nur auf dem anderen Kanal Loblieder gesungen... 
Auch ich zwar bei meiner zweiten Teilnahme wieder absolut begeistert  Feine Trails, Drecksanstiege bei denen man sich in meditative Trance pedalieren konnte/musste, 1000 alte Bekannte getroffen, herrliche Mengen an Dummgebabbel unterwegs abgeworfen (die Aufräumkräfte tun mir echt leid), lecker Verpflegung, hilfsbereite Mitfahrer die einem helfen den Schlauch zu wechseln und sich dadurch um die Möglichkeit des Do-lang-lang-Fahrens bringen... und noch viel mehr!  Bis negscht Johr!

Jetzt heißt es erstmal: gespannt auf die Fotos von MD-Grafix warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das an den Spruch: "Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz".
> Und dafür, dass der Herr Opti sicher NICHT mit deaktiviertem Hirn irgendwo runter fährt, würden neben mir sicher noch ein paar Dutzend andere ihre Hände ins Feuer legen...



der spruch is geil 
und für den opti werf ich meine hand mit ins feuer... auch wenn er mit nem messer zur schieserei kommt 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> hilfsbereite Mitfahrer die einem helfen den Schlauch zu wechseln und sich dadurch um die Möglichkeit des Do-lang-lang-Fahrens bringen... und noch viel mehr!  Bis negscht Johr!



ach.... das hamwa doch gerne gemacht, wir können dich halt gut leiden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es erstmal: gespannt auf die Fotos von MD-Grafix warten...



hi hi bin auch schon gespannt ....


----------



## medicus41 (13. Mai 2013)

@smubob, sehr interessante Thesen hat der Herr. Vielleicht solltest du doch beim Verkehrsministerium einen Antrag stellen das "Drängeln" aus dem Strafkatalog der STVO genommen wird. Ist ja nit schlimm, weil die "Bedrängelten" doch nur aufpassen müssen. Aber wenn was passiert sind sie selbst Schuld, sehr interessant. 

Des weiteren scheinst du allerdings eine Fähigkeit NICHT zu haben. Und das ist das Lesen. Denn wenn du dir vielleicht nochmal meinen Beitrag durchliest wird dir auffallen das meine Kritik weder einer bestimmten Person galt, noch eine Verallgemeinerung darstellte. 

Also, auf ein nächstes Im neuen Jahr mit reduzierten Teilnehmern.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. Mai 2013)

ich fühlte mich auch von Hunderten von Fahrern ge- und bedrängt


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ach.... das hamwa doch gerne gemacht, wir können dich halt gut leiden


Voll liiiiieb *knuddel* 






medicus41 schrieb:


> @smubob, sehr interessante Thesen hat der Herr. Vielleicht solltest du doch beim Verkehrsministerium einen Antrag stellen das "Drängeln" aus dem Strafkatalog der STVO genommen wird. Ist ja nit schlimm, weil die "Bedrängelten" doch nur aufpassen müssen. Aber wenn was passiert sind sie selbst Schuld, sehr interessant.


Wie geschrieben, ich halte Drängeln NICHT für gut (oder nicht strafenswürdig im STVO-Kontext), ABER ich halte ein Überreagieren auf soetwas für pure Dummheit der geschädigten Person selbst. Wer nicht damit fertig wird, dass einem mal ein A-Loch (und da gibts gerade im STVO-Kontext leider mehr als zu viel) dicht hinten drauf hockt, ist einfach geistig nicht fähig, am Verkehrsgeschehen teilzunehmen - PUNKT. Dieses weinerliche "Der da ist Schuld!", wenn man eigentlich selbst zu doof ist, ist brechreizerregend.




medicus41 schrieb:


> Des weiteren scheinst du allerdings eine Fähigkeit NICHT zu haben. Und das ist das Lesen. Denn wenn du dir vielleicht nochmal meinen Beitrag durchliest wird dir auffallen das meine Kritik weder einer bestimmten Person galt, noch eine Verallgemeinerung darstellte.


Und warum hast du es dann als DIREKTE Antwort (mit Zitat) auf sein Posting geschrieben, wenn es keine Kritik an ihm selbst war? Und "ich krieg *immer* die Krise wenn ich *so einen* Scheiss" ist keine Verallgemeinerung? Sorry, aber ich krieg immer die Krise wenn ich so einen Scheiss lese  Hinterher versuchen, sich rauszureden und auch noch Andere beschuldigen, sie könnten nicht lesen, wenn man merkt, dass man mit seiner fehlgeleiteten Meinung auf Widerstand stößt ist noch armseliger als dein erstes Posting ohne "Erklärungsversuch" alleine schon war...


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Mai 2013)

Und jetzt nimmt jeder wieder sein eigenes Förmchen und Ihr vertragt Euch wieder.

Nebenbei, ich sehe das mit dem Drängeln ähnlich. Was interessiert es mich, wenn mir einer hinten auffährt? Im schlimmsten Fall fährt er mir rein und zahlt meine neue Lackierung.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und dafür, dass der Herr Opti sicher NICHT mit deaktiviertem Hirn irgendwo runter fährt, würden neben mir sicher noch ein paar Dutzend andere ihre Hände ins Feuer legen...



Danke. Solche Zitate gefallen mir.



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> und für den opti werf ich meine hand mit ins feuer... auch wenn er mit nem messer zur schieserei kommt



Auch dir Danke! Vor allem für den geilen Spruch.

Meine letzten Worte zu der dann hoffentlich beendeten "Drängler vs. Ausbremser"-Diskussion:
Es ist schon alles viel viel besser geworden als noch vor Jahren. Vorallem staut es vor den Trails nicht mehr, was ich sehr positiv empfinde. Ein Lob an die Planung der Gäsbockbiker!
Aber jetzt nochmal zu den Ausbremsern: Wer sich beim GB anmeldet (gerade weil die Startplätze auch schnell weg sind), sollte wissen, was er da tut und was ihn da erwartet. Wenn dann aber so zwei Kollegen mit ihren 160mm-Enduro und total abgefahrenen Bremsbelägen (ich hab's gehört!) zum Breitenstein runtereiern, dann sind genau diese jene welche ihr Hirn nicht eingeschaltet.
Und ich hab mich mit der Kritik schon ein bisschen getroffen gefühlt, da ich extra an den Einstiegen zu den Trailabfahrten schnelle Fahrer (potentiell drängelnde?? Fahrer, die die Abfahrt geniessen wollen) vorgelassen habe. 

So, genug jetzt. Lasst uns auf die Fotos warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (13. Mai 2013)

Junge junge, hier geht's ja grad mal wieder ab.....

Wenn bei mir einer drängelt , fahr ich einfach schneller und guck mal wie lange er dranbleiben kann....

Wenn er dann immer noch drängelt, laß ich Ihn vorbei und drängel dann meinerseits bei Ihm...

Ist doch alles so einfach!!

ps.: Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit !!!!


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist schon alles viel viel besser geworden als noch vor Jahren. Vorallem staut es vor den Trails nicht mehr, was ich sehr positiv empfinde. Ein Lob an die Planung der Gäsbockbiker!
> ...



Oh, gut dieses Feedback zu lesen, ist wichtig für die Streckenplanung 



Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> So, genug jetzt. Lasst uns auf die Fotos warten!



Genau!


----------



## mcblubb (13. Mai 2013)

Jetzt wirds wieder "Manta-Forum".

Meiner ist aber länger als Deiner....

Ich kann aber viel schneller....

Die sind aber alle doof...

Mannomann, wenn alle so in der "Ich-Perspektive" leben würden, wie einige der Vorschreiber, wärt Ihr am Wochenende alleine irgendwo im Wald rumgedödelt.

Gruß

MC


----------



## medicus41 (13. Mai 2013)

@ Smubob, ja mein schneller Freund. Du hast mit allem Recht, EoD.


----------



## Andybopp (13. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, wenn ich noch was finde, dann kommt das die Tage noch da rein!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan_wiegand/sets/
> Gruß
> Stefan



bei mir wäre es die 480.

 @Kelme: noch mal extra-Kompliment für die Wetterauswahl. Wenn ich da auf den durchwachsenen Sonntag schaue, hast Du das für den Samstag echt gut hinbekommen ...


----------



## onlyforchicks (13. Mai 2013)

Falls Du damit mich meinst, ich hab den Ironie Button nicht gefunden....

Dachte das wär klar, wie das gemeint war .




mcblubb schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds wieder "Manta-Forum".
> 
> Meiner ist aber länger als Deiner....
> 
> ...


----------



## mcblubb (13. Mai 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Falls Du damit mich meinst,....



Nö - warst nicht gemeint.


----------



## onlyforchicks (13. Mai 2013)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Nö - warst nicht gemeint.


 
Puhhh, da hab ich ja mal Glück gehabt 

Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir mal noch ein dickes Danke an alle, die da bei der Orga beteiligt waren. Hut ab vor so viel Arbeit in der Freizeit, um anderen einen schönen Tag zu machen!!!

Und noch ein wenig Feedback zur Strecke: Auch ich habe es so empfunden, dass irgendwie weniger Staus waren. Das war also schon mal fein. Nette, neue Trails waren auch dabei. Nur die Waldautobahn zwischen VP2 und Sonder-VP hat sich etwas gezogen. Da noch ein, zwei Trails wären schön.

Ansonsten alles wie immer top 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Mai 2013)

Was wäre der Gäsbock ohne den bescheuerten Anstieg bei Iptesthal? Der ging dieses Jahr übrigens besser als sonst
Auch von mir und meinem Turbo-Profi-Stoker tausend Dank für die tolle Strecke und die märchenhafte Versorgung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

Weiter oben war mal die Frage "12:30 Uhr Breitenstein?". Es war ja der Plan, dass ab 12:30 Uhr niemand mehr den langen Aufstieg hoch zur Einfahrt in den Trail in Richtung Helmbachweiher macht. Es kamen allerdings früh Meldungen, dass es sich bei der Abfahrt vom Kaisergarten gut gestaut hat und wir mit so einem frühen Cut einigen Teilnehmern Unrecht tun würden. Also haben wir diesen Zeitpunkt "Bitte alle abbiegen in Richtung Sondern-VP" nach hinten gelegt. 13:15 Uhr.
Auch bei den beiden anderen vorgesehenen Streckenpunkten (Spaltung und Rückfahrt vor Iptestal) wurde mindestens eine halbe Stunde zugegeben. Ich denke wir haben da (fast) niemanden benachteiligt und alle, deren Kräfte reichten, konnte auch die Strecke fahren, die vorgesehen war.
Streckenfeinschliff hat gestern schon in einem Telefonat zwischen Mirò und mir begonnen. Kann gut sein, dass sich da noch was einbauen lässt.





Meine Mannschaft macht mir ja ab und zu Angst. Ich hatte fast nicht damit gerechnet, dass der Trupp wirklich den Steg sperrt, aber manchmal hören die doch auf mich .


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Mannschaft macht mir ja ab und zu Angst. Ich hatte fast nicht damit gerechnet, dass der Trupp wirklich den Steg sperrt, aber manchmal hören die doch auf mich .



Und wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, haben sich ALLE Teilnehmer auch dran gehalten ...


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, haben sich ALLE Teilnehmer auch dran gehalten ...



Was mich umso mehr freut . Aber da man ja nicht sehen konnte (also so direkt) wie die Strecke weiter geht, war der Steg wohl nicht so direkt als "Abkürzung" erkennbar.


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Mai 2013)

Joo meii Leuts - nach so einer Veranstaltung sollte man doch eigentlich ganz entspannt mit seligem Lächeln und matten Beinen auf der Couch liegen und den wunderbaren Tag Revue passieren lassen ...

wie lomo schonmal gesagt hatte: 'weil man/ich´s kann' 
(meine Ergänzung:  - das schnelle und das langsame Fahren, mit viel oder ohne Federweg - und das Rücksichtnehmen auf andere, die (vllt. noch) nicht so gut sind wie man selbst ... )

Wem´s gefallen hat: nächstes Jahr wieder ...; wem nicht: selbst Schuld, bleib 2014 zuhause ... 


Jetzt auch von mir - an das komplette Orga-Team und alle Helfer auf der Strecke:
DANKE   und Hochachtung für Engagement und Mühe ; es war wieder mal ganz großes Kino: super Strecke, beste Verpflegung und phantasievolle VP-Gestaltungen (und gaaaaanz legga SM-Brötchen )

Countdown: t = -363 d  (oder ?)


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was mich umso mehr freut . Aber da man ja nicht sehen konnte (also so direkt) wie die Strecke weiter geht, war der Steg wohl nicht so direkt als "Abkürzung" erkennbar.


 
Zumindest hätte man sich an der Stelle besonders gut des ein oder anderen Dränglers entledigen können...


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Mai 2013)

Und der tolle Nebeneffekt bei der Veranstaltung: Man kann mal demonstrieren, wie sehr MTBler den Wald zerstören. Meiner Meinung nach haben die 500+ ziemlich überschaubare Spuren hinterlassen. So im Vergleich zu EINEM Vollernter....


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

da ich mich weigere was zu dem thema drängler zu sagen (auch zu den "ich fahr mal dazwischen ohne was zu sagen" bergauf dränglern) post ich lieber mal bilder zur belustigung und zum erfreuen ... warum? ... weils ein geiler tag war   

aaaalso... das dream team on tour : hier mußten wir einfach anhalten weil die ecke grad so schön war, das sah ein anderer teilnehmer auch so und wir machten kurzentschlossen ein fotoshooting 





und hier noch das besagte "ich lass mal die luft raus für ne pause" bild 
...jaja ich weis, wer den schaden hat ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

und der rainer achtet sogar beim assistieren auf perfektes posing... style ist eben alles


----------



## Optimizer (13. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> "ich fahr mal dazwischen ohne was zu sagen" bergauf dränglern



ach komm....mit meinem 440er Lenker kann man doch garnicht drängeln....



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> aaaalso... das dream team on tour : hier mußten wir einfach anhalten weil die ecke grad so schön war, das sah ein anderer teilnehmer auch so und wir machten kurzentschlossen ein fotoshooting



Und für die Mediävisten unter uns: Genau gegenüber geht ein alter (sah schon ziemlich verfallen aus) Pfad hoch zur älteren Vorgängeranlage "Alt-Erfenstein", die noch mächtige Buckelquader an den Resten des Bergfriedes zeigt, sowie einen imposanten Halsgraben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (13. Mai 2013)

Mit der Dämpferpumpe dauert sowas halt....


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

jetzt noch der beweis das GÄSBOCK GLÜCKLICH MACHT !!!

sehen sie nicht alle zufrieden und glücklich aus mit dem grinsen im gesicht und etwa 35km in den beinen (grobe schätzung der distanz)


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Und für die Mediävisten unter uns: Genau gegenüber geht ein alter (sah schon ziemlich verfallen aus) Pfad hoch zur älteren Vorgängeranlage "Alt-Erfenstein", die noch mächtige Buckelquader an den Resten des Bergfriedes zeigt, sowie einen imposanten Halsgraben hat.



wie kann man nur so viel über wald und alte steine wissen wie du


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jetzt noch der beweis das GÄSBOCK GLÜCKLICH MACHT !!!
> 
> sehen sie nicht alle zufrieden und glücklich aus mit dem grinsen im gesicht und etwa 35km in den beinen (grobe schätzung der distanz)
> 
> ...



Ach, schau mal an!
Wer da gerade ins Bild fährt ...


----------



## Sarrois (13. Mai 2013)

Meinen allerherzlichsten Dank an Alle die mit diesem großartigsten Event zu tun hatten, sich Gedanken gemacht haben und die Mühen und Strapazen, Sonderwünsche etc. alles mit einem Lächeln erfüllt haben

Danke auch an meine Mitfahrer für die netten Gespräche unterwegs

Bedrängt fühlt ich mich nicht, zumindest nicht bergab

Ich muss mich immer wieder wundern, wie Leute, die eine solche Fitness aufweisen und Zeit ohne Ende auf dem Bike verbringen, so schlecht Fahrrad fahren können

Ausgeklickt mit einem Fuß den Hang entlangstrampelnd ist um einiges gefährlicher als einfach Laufen lassen


----------



## MoneSi (13. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1373728


 
Bad-Socks-Day bei Dani?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (13. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach, schau mal an!
> Wer da gerade ins Bild fährt ...


 
... ne Frau mit zu breitem Lenker


----------



## Sarrois (13. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, wenn ich noch was finde, dann kommt das die Tage noch da rein!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan_wiegand/sets/
> Gruß
> Stefan


 
Haste auch was von der Nr. 2, dem "Allergiker"


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Mai 2013)

Du hast keine Ahnung, Radler!

Das ist das neue Modell mit Doppelgriffen! Innen natürlich ohne Bremse!


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

fast das mit wichtigste am gäsbock  ... MAMPF 





und ein in baden beheimatetes kroko im pfälzer wald


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2013)

..noch seltener wie Elwedritsche:  Den hatte ich noch nie auf der Strecke gesehen..., kennt den jemand?   







(den ganz links natürlich, Taucher haben wir ja oft...)


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Mai 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung, Radler!...


 
in manchen Fällen hast Du bestimmt recht - als Rechtsanwalt  ...

Vielleicht sind das die neuen "horizontal-Barends" zur Optimierung der Lenkerbreite im Bedarfsfall.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Haste auch was von der Nr. 2, dem "Allergiker"



hmmmmm NAJA ..... eins hätt ich da schon      

... SORRY ich konnt net anders


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Mai 2013)

Heute noch - und dann ist aber auch gut ...

Sarrois hat sich am Samstag tapfer geschlagen und den Spießbrat.. äähhhh -...rutenlauf durchgezogen...


----------



## Sarrois (13. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmmmm NAJA ..... eins hätt ich da schon
> 
> ... SORRY ich konnt net anders
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1373774


 


Ich hätte mich ja tatsächlich einschleichen können ohne aufzufallen
Wenn Lomo nicht dagewesen wäre, hätte mich niemand erkannt

Vielen Dank für den ääääähhh freundlichen Empfang

Und das war es dann zu dem Thema


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung, Radler!
> 
> Das ist das neue Modell mit Doppelgriffen! Innen natürlich ohne Bremse!



Das schimpft sich "brakeless"!
"Ohne Bremsen" is sowas von 2012


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich ja tatsächlich einschleichen können ohne aufzufallen
> Wenn Lomo nicht dagewesen wäre, hätte mich niemand erkannt
> 
> Vielen Dank für den ääääähhh freundlichen Empfang
> ...



Sagte ich schon, das Thema können wir zu den Akten legen.
Aber es waren unheimlich viel Teilnehmer, die nachgefragt haben, ob der "Tüpp" schon da gewesen sei ... 

Und eins muss ich noch erwähnen, es war zum Schluß noch Saumagen übrig!


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..noch seltener wie Elwedritsche:  Den hatte ich noch nie auf der Strecke gesehen..., kennt den jemand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das muss ein Nordic-Walker sein ... auf der Suche nach seinen Stöcken ...


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> *Bad-Socks-Day* bei Dani?



Wär' doch mal ein Motto!


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Wär' doch mal ein Motto!


Zumindest ist das einen Startblock wert


----------



## donnersberger (13. Mai 2013)

schmunzel - da kommen Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Mai 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> schmunzel - da kommen Erinnerungen hoch





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Maloja Schienbeinschützer von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2013)

Mode...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lieblingstrikot der Materialtesterin


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Mode...
> Lieblingstrikot der Materialtesterin


Der Träger ist mein Schwager  
Einer von zwei Teilnehmern beim Gäsbock, die bisher immer dabei waren.

Den Materialtest hat er auch bestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (13. Mai 2013)

Hi

 @Kelme: Mal ne Fräge:

Gerüchten zufolge,hat der Tüpp uff`m Stechbprief,doch irgendwie de Wech anne Saumagen gefunden.Ist da was dran,odder war das nur widda ne "Scheißhausparole"?

Gruß

Atlas


(süchtig nach Gäßbock)


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Mai 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Mode...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, ich komme demnächst mal wieder mit Gepäck vorbei....


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

atlas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @Kelme: Mal ne Fräge:
> 
> ...



*Uffbasse!*

So Kinners, jetzt gibt's hier noch einen Satz von mir zum Thema "Saumagen" und dann ist Schicht. 
Der Träger des Ordens hat seine Story tapfer ertragen - verdientermaßen und jetzt ist auch gut. Erfreulicherweise konnte ich ihn direkt an der VP am Helmbachweiher treffen und ich bin froh, dass er den Saumagenweck bekommen hat.

Also: Wer sich um die Startnummer mit dem Text "Saumagenjammerlappen" bewerben will, kann jetzt weiter machen. Es besteht allerdings die Chance, dass er die Nummer 2014 per Post bekommt und nicht ans Rad heften kann, weil er "irgendwie" keinen Startplatz bekommt. Nächste Steigerung: Ich lasse den Saumagen nächstes Jahr als Dankeschön raus und dann ist hier Tango angesagt.

*Verschtonne?*


----------



## atlas (13. Mai 2013)

Jawoll,Scheffchen.


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zumindest ist das einen Startblock wert


Für den Gäsbock25 wünsche ich mir einen Tandemstartblock, das wäre mal was


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Uffbasse!*
> 
> *Ich lasse den Saumagen nächstes Jahr als Dankeschön raus und dann ist hier Tango angesagt.
> *
> [/COLOR]



Und los geht´s! Am besten gleich mit dem Üben anfangen:

Gäsbock argentino :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VaCYsjcLMg"]Tango Grundschritt - Get the Dance (getthedance.com) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2013)

@_Bejay_...gerne!  
@ Streckenplaner & Schwager : Klaro, ich kenne ihn nur mit Rad, vermutlich wohnt er darauf.


----------



## Pfalzgott (13. Mai 2013)

Andybopp schrieb:


> bei mir wäre es die 480.
> 
> @Kelme: noch mal extra-Kompliment für die Wetterauswahl. Wenn ich da auf den durchwachsenen Sonntag schaue, hast Du das für den Samstag echt gut hinbekommen ...





Sarrois schrieb:


> Haste auch was von der Nr. 2, dem "Allergiker"



Hallo Ihr zwei, unter folgendem Link sind die Bilder für euch:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan_wiegand/sets/

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. Mai 2013)

Lyoner iss eh besser als Saumache


----------



## Pfalzgott (13. Mai 2013)

Ich mach es mir jetzt einfach und lade mein komplettes Album vom Gäsbock 13 bei Flickr hoch.
Da kann dann jeder selber nach seinen Bildern schauen!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## atlas (13. Mai 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Ich mach es mir jetzt einfach und lade mein komplettes Album vom Gäsbock 13 bei Flickr hoch.
> Da kann dann jeder selber nach seinen Bildern schauen!
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



na das ist doch mal ne Ansage.

vielen Dank

Atlas


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

Als Veranstalter, der mit einem Fotografen-Team zusammen arbeitet, das immer mit einigem Aufwand an die Geschichte ran geht und dementsprechende Ergebnisse abliefert, habe ich ja eine Meinung zur Bereitstellung von Bildern nach dem Motto "Sach' mir mal deine Startnummer!".
Witzigerweise benutzt die BILDpfalz die gleiche Perspektive für ihr Bild im Artikel heute zu unserer Veranstaltung. Naja - man erkennt Teilnehmer. Typisch für das, was glaube ich unsere Veranstaltung ausmacht, ist es nicht. Um _solche _Bilder zu schießen, muss schon ein wenig mehr Aufwand betrieben werden. Da hat aber ein Fotograf einer Zeitung überhaupt keine Gelegenheit dazu. Der hat ein Zeitfenster von max. 30 Minuten für den Auftrag. Danach geht's zur Hauptversammlung der Kaninchenzüchter.
Ich warte mal den Donnerstag ab und schaue mir an, was md-grafix liefert.


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Mai 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Und los geht´s! Am besten gleich mit dem Üben anfangen:
> 
> Gäsbock argentino :
> 
> Tango Grundschritt - Get the Dance (getthedance.com) - YouTube



Get the dance zeigt ja den stinkeinfachen Euro-Tango. Der Argentische ist tückisch kompliziert und braucht 23min zum Erklären und danach kann es immer fast noch keiner.

Aber Kelme und Tango gibt nix als Tangorampen  Das wird ganz fürchterlich


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...  BILDpfalz ... Artikel heute zu unserer Veranstaltung. Naja ...



Kann man den irgendwo online sehen/lesen?


----------



## onlyforchicks (13. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Kann man den irgendwo online sehen/lesen?


 
Wollt ich auch grad fragen....


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

Du meinst ich sollte ernsthaft meinen Scanner dafür bemühen? Heute nicht mehr. Muss Trikotbestellungen erfassen (und das sind viele).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

Immer langsam ... man muss Prioritäten setzen.
Trikot? Gutes Stichwort


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2013)

...Trikot...da hätte ich auch noch was...

Die Farbpatronen sind gefüllt:
Black = Asche von Emmas Schornstein, verklebbert mit Drachenspucke
Cyan = bei Vollmond gezapfte Nixentränen
Magenta = 95er Dornfelder aus Forst
Yellow = Drachenpipi


----------



## Miro266 (13. Mai 2013)

die Farbe wird nix wenn der Korken noch drin ist...

Miro'


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

Mich treibt gerade der teuflische Gedanke, dass es bei der Möglichkeit der Trikotbestellung am vergangenen Samstag auch genug ist. Nur wer da war, konnte bestellen (oder auch nicht). Hab' ich da mal was anderes versprochen? Wenn nicht: Das war's


----------



## zena (13. Mai 2013)

Schönen Dank auch im Namen des AWP-Teams für diese wunderbare Rennveranstaltung
Es hat uns an nix gemangelt!
Rennfahrer aus allen Kulturen - kläne Laufräder, große Laufräder, Bergaufstöhner, Bergabpaddler, mit Kringelsocken, krummen Lenkern, breiten Lenkern, rasiert oder wuschisch...es hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Wir sind alle heile im Ziel angekommen - die Predigt des heiligen Vates sei Dank!

Für 2014 - kein Alkohol vor der Zielgeraden! 
duckundweg


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

zena schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Für 2014 - kein Alkohol vor der Zielgeraden!
> duckundweg


Für alle oder nur für einzelne?


----------



## Bogie (13. Mai 2013)

...für bestimmte Personen.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2013)

@_miro_    .....erwischt  , bei Magenta habe ich geschummelt...ich brachte es nicht übers Herz ihn da einzufüllen.

 @_zena_      dich drückte...äh...spaltete ich am allerliebsten


----------



## FrankT69 (13. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für alle oder nur für einzelne?



Bitte nur auf Wunsch für einzelne...ohne die Aussicht auf ein kaltes Bier komme ich den Anstieg vor der Sonder-VP nie und nimmer hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

Hahaha!
Hat der Michi dem Chris den Weg zu gemacht?




Unbenannt von stefan.wiegand80 auf Flickr


----------



## zena (13. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für alle oder nur für einzelne?



nur für Einzelne...Laktatmessung und Muttersprachetest vor Bierausschank erforderlich
...oder ihr führt "begleitetes Fahren" ein nach dem Bierkonsum...oder eine mit Gummibäumen und Schaumstoffsteinen gesicherte Abfahrt danach...OHNE GEGENANSTIEG


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hahaha!
> Hat der Michi dem Chris den Weg zu gemacht?
> ...


Die Haltung von Mila widerspricht allen Regeln der Schwerkraft. Da rettet nur die Dynamik die Physik.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. Mai 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Bad-Socks-Day bei Dani?



Armin ist wie hypnotisiert hinterher gefahren.


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2013)

Bis zur VP2 hat er wieder Worte gefunden


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

ich auch mal kurzzeitig.... keine ahnung ob wegen den socken  *duckundweg*

zumindest war sie es glaub ich die gleich mit einstimmte als ich ein par km vorher MENDOCINO zum besten gab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. Mai 2013)

Rüschtüsch! (Sie singt aber besser als du)


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

aber ich lauter


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (14. Mai 2013)

zena schrieb:


> Abfahrt danach...OHNE GEGENANSTIEG


 
Da bist du doch hochgeflogen , hatte meine Mühe dranzubleiben


----------



## Daniela_Mattern (14. Mai 2013)

Da kann ich Zena nur beipflichten. Es war ein ganz toller Tag mit netten Leuten, super Strecke und wow was für eine Verpflegung!!! Jochen konnte es nicht glauben...Dampfnudeln, Hefezopf mit Nutella, Saumagen, Currywurst und Kölsch!

Vielen Dank an das Orga-Team, weiter so 

P.S. Hey Armin bin froh wenn der Trick mit der Hypnose geholfen hat..
P.P.S. Vielen Dank für die Gesangseinlage, hab ganz vergessen, dass es bergauf ging! Und da mir nicht alle Strophen eingefallen sind..hier zum Üben für 2014

*Mendocino Songtext*

 Auf der Strasse, nach San Fernando 
Da stand ein Mädchen wartend in der heissen Sonne 
Ich halt an und fragte wohin 
Sie sagte, bitte nimm mich mit nach Mendocino
  Ich sah ihre Lippen, ich sah ihre Augen 
Die Haare gehalten von zwei goldenen Spangen 
Sie sagte sie will, mich gern wiederseh'n 
Doch dann vergass ich leider ihren Namen
*(Refr. 
* 
Mendocino, Mendocino 
Ich fahre jeden Tag nach Mendocino 
An jeder Tür klopfe ich an 
Doch keiner kennt mein Girl in Mendocino
  Tausend Träume bleiben ungeträumt 
Und tausend Küsse kann ich ihr nicht schenken 
Ich gebe nicht auf und suche nach ihr 
In der heissen Sonne von Mendocino
*(2x Refr.)*


LG JÖRG


----------



## unocz (14. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hahaha!
> Hat der Michi dem Chris den Weg zu gemacht?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

zena schrieb:


> ...OHNE GEGENANSTIEG


Ich habe ja immer behauptet, dass es ab der Sonder-VP nur noch bergab geht - also gefühlt. Jetzt gucke ich mir das Höhenprofil mal richtg an und wirklich: Da geht es nochmal 15 Meter nach oben. Das war mir nie so aufgefallen. Spätestens bei "Gäsbock für Gäsböcke" werden wir darunter leiden.
Sinn macht der Anstieg aber auf jeden Fall, denn sonst wäre es eine Asphaltschussfahrt ab Friedhof in die Stadt und das will doch keine(r).


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Mai 2013)

Nach der Abfahrt ist da erst noch dieses unendlich lange Ziehstück und dann erst kommt dieser fiese, extrem steile und in die Oberschenkel beißende Stich. Eine letzte Herausforderung gegen die blutenden Muskeln. 

Da sollten sich die Fotografen aufstellen und die Bilder gegen Zahlung nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich habe ja immer behauptet, dass es ab der Sonder-VP nur noch bergab geht - also gefühlt. Jetzt gucke ich mir das Höhenprofil mal richtg an und wirklich: Da geht es nochmal 15 Meter nach oben. Das war mir nie so aufgefallen. Spätestens bei "Gäsbock für Gäsböcke" werden wir darunter leiden.
> Sinn macht der Anstieg aber auf jeden Fall, denn sonst wäre es eine Asphaltschussfahrt ab Friedhof in die Stadt und das will doch keine(r).



Die letzte Abfahrt fand ich für mich persönlich sehr anspruchsvoll. Und dann hatte ich an dem letzten kleinen Gegenanstieg noch nen Verschalter. Bin den mit 46-30 hoch (schlimme Kettenlinie). Meine Knie haben sich bedankt hinterher....


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2013)

zena schrieb:


> Für 2014 - noch mehr Alkohol nach der Zielgeraden!


 
Bin ich auch für


----------



## Joshua60 (14. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mich treibt gerade der teuflische Gedanke, dass es bei der Möglichkeit der Trikotbestellung am vergangenen Samstag auch genug ist. Nur wer da war, konnte bestellen (oder auch nicht). Hab' ich da mal was anderes versprochen? Wenn nicht: Das war's



 Lese ich jetzt erst. Habe am Samstag keine bestellt, aber gestern schon das Geld überwiesen. Wenn Du die Bestellung (2 mal Feeride X/XL) nicht annehmen willst, magst Du dann das Geld für meine Startplätze für die kommenden Jahre nehmen? Ginge auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

Ne, das ist 'ne Bestellung. Keine Sorge.

Ich lese: 2 x Freeride und beide in XXL.
Richtig?


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2013)

Ach übrigens:
Wer war der Wegposten an der ersten VP, der mir meinen Namen hinterher gerufen hat?


----------



## Joshua60 (14. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ne, das ist 'ne Bestellung. Keine Sorge.
> 
> Ich lese: 2 x Freeride und beide in XXL.
> Richtig?


Oder XXXL, dann könnte ich und mein Rear Admiral in den Tandempausen  auslosen, wer bei wem zum hudern unterschlüpft, wenn das Biopren nicht genügend wärmt.  
Bitte so liefern, wie auf der Überweisung in aller Kürze beschrieben


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

Wo stand der genau? An der Einfahrt vor der Brücke? Dann wüsst ich's.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2013)

Na der stand am zu überquerenden Gleis, nachdem wir aus dem Wald kamen. Eine Brücke ist mir da nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

Der Peter Stürtz war das.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2013)

...das hörte sich so an, als würden wir uns kennen. 
Oder hat der auch noch andere Namen?


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

Für alle Neugierigen:

Heute ab *18:00 Uhr* auf der Seite von md-grafix die F5-Taste drücken.
Der Shop beinhaltet dann alles Bilder zu "Gäsbock und die wilde 13".


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

Michael Schwender schreibt

bildershop ist online - hier der direkte link

http://www.md-grafix.de/index.php/event/sport/webshop/category/view/41


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2013)

An der Treppe mit dem Rennr.., äh Crosser gesprungen?!
Leider geil!


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

lomo, ich bin mal so diagonal durch die Bildreihen gerauscht. Was ich da sehe, macht mir Angst. Diese drei Stufen sind gegenüber dem was noch folgt den Tag über nun wirklich keine Herausforderung. Da will ich von anderen Stellen gar keine Bilder sehen.

Die Botschaft: Lustige Verpflegungsstationen bedeuten nicht, dass hier anspruchsbefreit Rattspocht betrieben wird.


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2013)

Schad', daß nicht am grün-gelbem Kreuz fotografiert wurde ...


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2013)

Der Gesichtsausdruck ist ja geil...


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Mai 2013)

Beim neunte Bild isch de horizond aweng schepp


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

Wir sind aktuell im Wald unterwegs und sammeln die Markierungen wieder ein. Den Aufreger gibt's im Süden von Lambrecht (Friedhof und Beerental), weil wir es nicht toll finden, wenn man uns - warum auch immer - jede Menge Pfeile und Schilder klaut.

Schön: Aus dieser Passage da im Bild ist gegenüber dem Zustand von vor einer Woche ein feiner Wiesentrail entstanden.




Nix mehr Uffbasse von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Am letzten Tag meines "Wilde 13"-Urlaubs habe ich die Anfahrt zu meinem Abschnitt dazu genutzt mir den Singletrail runter nach Breitenstein anzuschauen. Das war so toll, dass ich - Pfadsucher möge mir verzeihen - kein einziges Band abgehängt habe, sondern den Trail einfach so genossen habe. Dem Teil sieht man bis auf 2 Meter nicht an, dass da 600 Leute runter sind. Danke dafür. Habt ihr fein gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

Das ist das "vorher" Bild. Hat sich doch prima gemacht. Wieder eine gestrichelte Linie der alten Topo-Karte mit Leben gefüllt.




Vorher - Nix mehr Uffbasse von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## mcblubb (15. Mai 2013)

Interessant auch, welche Linien die Profis wählen....

Das sollte m.E: auch nicht als Vorbild für alle gelten...


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (15. Mai 2013)

Och, der arme muss ja ganz allein rumfahrn.... mit wem schläwwert der dann unterwegs?!... 
Nöö...dann doch lieber gemeinsam langsam als einsam schnell....


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Mai 2013)

also für die besagte treppe hab ich dann doch DIESE "fahrweise" gewählt


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2013)

Thorsten: 

Ich mach' mir aber gerade Gedanken darüber, wie es den Leuten auf dem Rest der Strecke geht wenn solche Stufen umfahren oder getragen werden. Die Stufen sind ja nicht das einzige "Hindernis" auf der Strecke und an sich "verträglich". Dass wir (meistens) Beifall für die Strecke hier im Forum kriegen, ist mir auch klar, aber lass mal von den 600 Teilnehmern 50 hier vertreten sein. Der Rest kennt das nicht. Wie geht's denen dabei? Meine Kurzen haben am "Parc fermäh" mit den ersten Kontakt zu den Rückkehrern. Da hat sich keiner beschwert. Also scheint "Grenzen erkennen", "auf Sicherheit" und Passagen nicht zu fahren (ggfs. viele) der Normalzustand zu sein.


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also scheint "Grenzen erkennen", "auf Sicherheit" und Passagen nicht zu fahren (ggfs. viele) der Normalzustand zu sein.


 
Ja, das war unterwegs so, die Einen haben ihre Grenzen gekannt und gleich kapituliert und die Anderen einfach runter ohne zu straucheln
Zwischendrin gab es nix, zumindest hab ich das nicht gesehen.


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (15. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich mach' mir aber gerade Gedanken darüber, wie es den Leuten auf dem Rest der Strecke geht wenn solche Stufen umfahre oder .....



...Ich würde diesen 3 Stufen nun nicht zu viel Gewicht schenken... ob und wie man da runterkommt hatte auch was mit dem entsprechenden Verkehr in der Ecke zu tun...an der Einfahrt des vorherigen Singletrails standen wir sogar Minutenlang im Stau...nicht jeder hatte dann im gestauchten Feld wirklich "Raum zur Entfaltung"... das Feld meines Blocks entzerrte sich z.B. erst richtig auf der folgenden Abfahrt... danach liefen auch die kniffligsten Stellen flüssig und sicherlich auch ästhetischer.

und das keiner auf der Strecke blieb und trotzdem jede Leistungsklasse Ihren Spass hatte muss doch jeden Veranstalter freuen...die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist beim Gäsbock wirklich Beeindruckend und beispiellos. Danke an Alle !


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2013)

Der Trick war ja, dass sich gerade vor der Kehre vor diesen drei Stufen die Biker extra "auf Lücke" aufgestellt haben. Damit wohl auch jeder solo auf's Bild kommt. Das muss nicht durchgängig so gewesen sein, aber zumindest zeitweise wurde es so berichtet.
Ich will das auch nicht überbewerten. Klar freut es mich, dass wenig ernsthafte Unfälle passiert sind. Der Schlimmste übrigens auf gerade Strecke auf einem breiten Forstweg.
Dein Lob auf die gezeigte Rücksichtnahme freut uns. Das ist einer der Punkte, auf die wir aber auch am wenigsten Einfluss haben. Außer durch jahrelange "Erziehung" unserer Teilnehmer . Es kommen halt die richtigen Leute und das möge so bleiben.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also für die besagte treppe hab ich dann doch DIESE "fahrweise" gewählt



Tststststs


----------



## BejayMTB (15. Mai 2013)

Mit dem Fully kann das jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Mit dem Fully kann das jeder.


Das ist ein Irrtum und es gibt hunderte von Bildbeweisen. Springende HT-ler und Crosser gibt es aber auch.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Mai 2013)

Das praktische an Treppen ist ja, dass sie leicht und früh genug als solche identifizierbar sind. Bei dem Forstwegausstieg weiter oben, der über ein paar Fels(ch)en führt, haben einige Teilnehmer doch erst auf den letzten Drücker den Abstieg gewählt oder sich drüber gewürgt.
Ersteres führte dann zu folgendem Kommentar der ausgebremsten Frauengruppe: "Och nö!! Doch nicht direkt davor! Jetzt ist der ganze Schwung weg!"


----------



## mcblubb (15. Mai 2013)

Immer noch Mantafahrer da?

Ich halte es für vernünftig im Zweifel anzuhalten, abzusteigen und zu schieben. 
Es gibt eine Menge Menschen, für die eine Sportverletzung größere Folgen hat, als eine Montagmorgenvorlesung zu schwänzen oder seine Arbeit von einem Kollegen machen zu lassen.

Toll dass es so viele Helden gibt, die so eine Treppe runterspringen Doppelsalto machen doer mit dem Klapprad bewältigen.

Bei dieser Veranstaltung handelt es sich jedoch um Breitensport, was auf eine größere Konditionelle und Technische Bandbreite bei den Teilnehmern schließen lässt.

Wem das zu "flach" ist, der mag doch bei echten Wettbewerben mitfahren. Was sich mir nach etwa der Hälte der Kurzstrecke gezeigt hat, wären dazu etwa 2% der Teilnehmer in der Lage. 

Der Rest sind Breitensportler. Als solcher sollte man auch das untere Ende der Bandbreite akzeptieren und tolerieren.

Gruß

MC


----------



## donnersberger (15. Mai 2013)

ich weiß zwar nicht was Du uns damit sagen willst, aber eins stimmt, mir ist nach der letzten VP eine Menge _breite Sportler _ aufgefallen


----------



## mcblubb (15. Mai 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht was Du uns damit sagen willst, ...



Uffbasse:

Ned uffreche, wenns mol e bissel langsamer geht, soviel schneller unn besser seid ihr aach ned.

Haschs jetzt verstonne? 


BTW: Bei km 26 hat es etwas mehr als 1h gedauert, bis nach Durchfahrt des Spitzenfahrers Fahradverker eingesetzt hat. Dazwischen waren keine 10 Fahrer...


----------



## donnersberger (15. Mai 2013)

s hat sich doch auch keiner aufgeregt, auch nicht dass irgendwas zu flach ist.. und ob man eine Treppe springt oder nicht ist doch sowas von egal, solange nichts passiert.. und Biker mit Fuchsschwänzen habbsch keine gesehen


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Mai 2013)

Es ging mir darum, dass Treppen und Bilder von ihnen das eine sind  und Felsformationen was anderes. Letztere sind (meiner Meinung nach)  eher die Stellen, an denen unverhofft gebremst oder abgestiegen bzw.  dies zu spät versucht wird. Dass da mal kurz Enttäuschung in der Luft liegt, gehört doch dazu.

Hätte hier jemand Probleme mit Qualität und Quantität der Teilnehmer, wäre er nicht dabei gewesen.


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2013)

Das Thema "Leute ausbremsen (nicht böswillig)" und "Stellen nicht fahren" hat aus meiner Sicht des Ausrichters durchaus noch den Aspekt "Überfordern wir die Teilnehmer?". Wenn da jeder für sich die richtige Konsequenz zieht, rechtzeitig die für ihn richtige Entscheidung trifft und dabei niemanden grob behindert, dann ist alles in Ordnung.
Es hat sich niemand über zu viele, zu schwere Trails beschwert. Es gab auch keine ernsthafte Rüge über "der hat mich aber blockiert". Jeder, der sich anmeldet, ist sich bewusst, dass noch ein paar mehr unterwegs sind an dem Tag. Das ist Begleiterscheinung .


----------



## Pfalzgott (15. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrtum und es gibt hunderte von Bildbeweisen. Springende HT-ler und Crosser gibt es aber auch.



Das stimmt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin dafür, dass ihr den ganzen Firlefanz ab nächstem Jahr weglässt und stattdessen mal richtige fordernde Trails einbaut. Dann hat sich auch das mit "Breitensport" erledigt....


----------



## BejayMTB (15. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrtum und es gibt hunderte von Bildbeweisen. Springende HT-ler und Crosser gibt es aber auch.



Das ist mir klar. Das ist ein Insider aus meiner Truppe. Ich springe mit meinem HT ja auch, aber das ist ja auch mit großen Rädern versehen.


----------



## BenniG. (15. Mai 2013)

Also ich fänd sowas wie die Orsensfels-Runde (haben die Gäsböcke afaik irgendwann Anno dazumal durchgeführt) ja perfekt. Am Anfang aber Kaisergarten-Trail hoch und am Ende kurz vor Lambrecht nochmal über die Hellerhütte rüber zum Kaisergarten, dann passt auch die Sonder-VP wieder 
Das ist dann halt nicht sooo breitentauglich.
Wers nicht kennt:
Lambrecht -> Kaisergarten -> Hellerhütte -> Totenkopfhütte -> Schänzeltum -> Nellohütte -> Ludwigsturm -> Buschmühle -> Triefelsblickhütte -> Walddusche -> Orensfels -> Neu Scharfeneck -> Autobahn zum Forsthaus Heldenstein -> Autobahn zum Helmbachweiher-Trail -> Helmbachweiher und ab da ähnlich weiter wie beim Gäsbock 13.
Kann man in 6Std schaffen, wenn man nicht trödelt..


----------



## onlyforchicks (15. Mai 2013)

Also Mädels und Jungs,

was habt Ihr den alle für Probleme...

Wenn jemand die Treppe springen will, muss er halt dementsprechend Abstand zum Vordermann halten und dann schwupps und runter !!

Das bringe ich meinen beiden Jungs schon bei, wenn ne schwierige Stelle kommt, egal ob bergab oder bergauf, Abstand zum Vordermann einhalten und dann hoch oder eben runter in einem Rutsch.

Und mal ehrlich das ganze Gejammer von den Jungs mit den Bigbikes, von wegen die CC Schwucken halten mich bergab immer auf usw. Das ist doch alles Kinderkacke (ich bitte um Entschuldigung für die Ausdrucksweise...)

Die richtig schnellen und guten fahren so ne Strecke wie den Gäsbock mit nem Hardtail sowohl runter wie rauf sowieso , schneller wie 90 Prozent der Teilnehmer.

Und das ist ja auch in Ordnung. Beim Gäsbock geht es eben nicht um Erzielung von Höchstgeschwindigkeit oder Zeiten, sondern um den Spirit (ich glaub so heisst das auf neudeutsch...)!!

Und dafür ist es egal ob man hechelnd hinter dem Udo herfährt oder mit nem Crosser irgendwo runterhüpft oder was weiss ich für ein Gefährt unter dem Hintern hat!

Es geht eben einfach drum schöne Pädcher (saarländisch für Trail) zu fahren und das ganze möglichst mit Gleichgesinnten!!

Und dafür kenn ich keine bessere Veranstaltung als den Gäsbock!!!

An dieser Stelle nochmal einen RIESENAPPLAUS  an Hermann und seine Truppe 

Also immer locker durch die Hose atmen 

Und eins hab ich feststellen dürfen :  "Die Bölts stirbt nie..... !! "

in diesem Sinne , allzeit Kette rechts ...

Gruß aus den saarländischen Wäldern

ps.: für diejenigen, die unbedingt nen Schwanzvergleich brauchen, empfehle ich diverse CC Rennen in der Region....


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2013)

Danke 
Alles richtig verstanden.


Kelme - mein Freund ist Saarländer


----------



## onlyforchicks (15. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Danke
> Alles richtig verstanden.
> 
> 
> Kelme - mein Freund ist Saarländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2013)

War jemand am Samstag bis zum Schluss in der Halle?

Hier nochmal der Rausschmeisser:






Es gibt auch eine "clean version" davon: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMEbQEixQbo"]Beep the Beep - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MoneSi (15. Mai 2013)

Mir wurde heute Abend zugeflüstert, dass wir ein E-Bike auf der Strecke hatten...mit Startnummer. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Miro266 (15. Mai 2013)

Hab ich auch gehört  Udo war es nicht
Miro"


----------



## Kelme (16. Mai 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Also ich fänd sowas wie die Orsensfels-Runde (haben die Gäsböcke afaik irgendwann Anno dazumal durchgeführt) ja perfekt. Am Anfang aber Kaisergarten-Trail hoch und am Ende kurz vor Lambrecht nochmal über die Hellerhütte rüber zum Kaisergarten, dann passt auch die Sonder-VP wieder
> Das ist dann halt nicht sooo breitentauglich.
> Wers nicht kennt:
> Lambrecht -> Kaisergarten -> Hellerhütte -> Totenkopfhütte -> Schänzeltum -> Nellohütte -> Ludwigsturm -> Buschmühle -> Triefelsblickhütte -> Walddusche -> Orensfels -> Neu Scharfeneck -> Autobahn zum Forsthaus Heldenstein -> Autobahn zum Helmbachweiher-Trail -> Helmbachweiher und ab da ähnlich weiter wie beim Gäsbock 13.
> Kann man in 6Std schaffen, wenn man nicht trödelt..


Die Aussicht auf Genehmigung dieser wirklich schönen Runde hat die gleiche Wahrscheinlichkeit wie die Eroberung der Falklandinseln durch einen einzige argentinischen Marinesoldaten.


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Mai 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Also Mädels und Jungs,
> ....


 
Genau so hätte ich es auch geschrieben, wenn´s mir so eingefallen wäre 



onlyforchicks schrieb:


> ...
> ps.: für diejenigen, die unbedingt nen Schwanzvergleich brauchen, empfehle ich diverse CC Rennen in der Region....


 
wie heißt es so schön: 'tritt näher - er ist kürzer als du denkst ...'


----------



## Dddakk (16. Mai 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Mir wurde heute Abend zugeflüstert, dass wir ein E-Bike auf der Strecke hatten...mit Startnummer. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Eher nicht. 
Die Materialprüferin hat fast jedes Bike geprüft, und die Spalter hatten auch ein Auge darauf.


----------



## BejayMTB (16. Mai 2013)

Was mir richtig gut gefallen hat war die 20er Gruppe Nicht-GBler die an der Trail Kreuzung nach dem SonderVP gewartet haben und wissen wollten "Wieviel kommen da noch?" Mein freundliches "200-300 mindestens" hat sie etwas aus dem Konzept gebracht.


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (16. Mai 2013)

Großes Lob an das Team der Gäsbock-Biker!
Perfekte Strecke und leckere Verpflegung.

Danke an alle die da Mitgeholfen haben 

Und es sind noch Plätze frei für das MTB Wochenende vom 21-23 Juni am Donnersberg ;-)
Infos unter http://www.donnersberger-wackehupser.de/


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Mir wurde heute Abend zugeflüstert, dass wir ein E-Bike auf der Strecke hatten...mit Startnummer. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Wer hat sich da nicht an die Spielregeln gehalten?
Es gab doch eine klare Ansage ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Mai 2013)

Ach, da fährt man einmal den Ibtestaler Berg hoch, schon kommen die Verschwörungstheorien auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Mai 2013)

Mir fällt gerade auf, hier fehlt wirklich der "Gefällt mir" Knopf


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2013)

Gfalld ma a


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Mai 2013)

Had ma alles gefalld


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2013)

Ich war vorhin in Weidenthal, meine Fotos abholen - ERSTER!!    Dabei konnte ich direkt dem frisch geschlüpften Sohn vom Scheff "hallo" sagen... was ein süßer Knopf!  Es geht allen gut und sie waren alle absolut happy 




 

 



Dreamteam im Anflug:







 

 






HeavyBiker schrieb:


> das dream team on tour
> [...]
> und hier noch das besagte "ich lass mal die luft raus für ne pause" bild
> ...jaja ich weis, wer den schaden hat ....


Stichwort Dreamteam: das schreit nach Wiederholung in ähnlicher Art  De Rainer hat da schon sowas anklingen lassen...
Und ja, ich weiß, dass ich einen Schaden hab - aber was hat das mit dem Platten zu tun?  




BejayMTB schrieb:


> mit der dämpferpumpe dauert sowas halt....


Uffbasse!!  Zum Glück hatte ich ja einen Mitfahrer mit "digge Ärm", der hat dann den Rest im Kompressor-Stil rein gepresst 




lomo schrieb:


> an der treppe mit dem rennr.., äh crosser gesprungen?!
> Leider geil!


Dünne Rohre, digge Eier 




Optimizer schrieb:


> der gesichtsausdruck ist ja geil...


Das kann ich auch besonders gut  Ich hab auf fast allen den Ansaugtrichter offen stehen (sieht teilweise bissl "behinnert" aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) und teilweise kuck ich etwas grimmig... aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen:








Kelme schrieb:


> ich mach' mir aber gerade gedanken darüber, wie es den leuten auf dem rest der strecke geht wenn solche stufen umfahren oder getragen werden.


Genau DAS hab ich mich auch gefragt (letztes Jahr schon). Die "raw" Abfahrt war ja teilweise schon ziemlich rumpelig... wenn man sich vorstellt, dass es Einige gibt, die noch nicht gelernt haben, dass man sowas bergab im Stehen fährt...!  Aber so lange sich niemand beschwert und sich keiner bei sowas ernsthaft verletzt, erscheint es mir so, als wäre alles in bester Ordnung 
BTW: wie sieht's denn eigentlich mit Verletzten aus? Letztes Jahr gab's ja zumindest ein zerdeppertes Schlüsselbein... war dieses Jahr auch etwas zu verzeichnen, das über Kratzer/Schürfungen raus ging?




ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> das praktische an treppen ist ja, dass sie leicht und früh genug als solche identifizierbar sind.


Jein... ich denke, entweder sind die Schieber Leute, die generell keine Treppen fahren wollen/können oder sie sehen eben NICHT rechtzeitig, dass das nur ein ganz einfaches kleines Treppchen ist, denn man sieht doch erst recht spät, dass es da ganz sanft runter geht... vorher sieht man nur die Kante, was nicht für jeden so einladend aussieht wie z. B. für mich 






Generell zum Thema fahrerisches Können, Leute ausbremsen etc.: Selbstverständlich ist es absolut richtig, dass jeder so fährt, wie er/sie einersets will (Risikoabwägung) und andererseits kann (fahrtechnisches Vermögen). Ich glaube auch nicht, dass irgendwelche Postings hier, bei denen es um langsamere oder technisch weniger versierte Fahrer ging, den Subtext hatten "was machen denn die ganzen Schnecken auf der Strecke wenn ICH komme".  Man kann halt auch ZU viel in solche Aussagen rein interpretieren, wenn man es so verstehen will oder wenn man irgendwelche verqueren Feindbilder im Kopf hat. Dann auch direkt mal kategorisch gegen z. B. Studenten oder Bigbike-Fahrer zu hetzen finde ich etwas daneben -> Bildzeitungsniveau!  Mich persönlich, als Student auf Bigbike (weil ich's kann ), haben die 3-4 langsameren Fahrer, auf die ich insgesamt aufgelaufen bin nicht wirklich gestört, ich bin meistens auch einfach hintendran geblieben (edit: mit genügend Abstand!), bis sich von selbst was zum Überholen ergeben hat oder der Vorausfahrende sich umgeschaut und gefragt hat, ob ich vorbei möchte. Ich fand den ganzen Tag viel zu genial, um mir und anderen wegen sowas Stress zu machen. Es gab ja trotzdem massenhaft Trail-Kilometer, die hemmungslos runter geballert werden konnten, sofern man das wollte  Für beide letzte Aussagen wird es von Thorsten vermutlich noch bewegte Bilder als Beweis geben 




BejayMTB schrieb:


> Was mir richtig gut gefallen hat war die 20er Gruppe Nicht-GBler die an der Trail Kreuzung nach dem SonderVP gewartet haben und wissen wollten "Wieviel kommen da noch?" Mein freundliches "200-300 mindestens" hat sie etwas aus dem Konzept gebracht.


Die Gesichter waren sicher unbezahlbar


----------



## onlyforchicks (16. Mai 2013)

@smubob:

Kann Dir da generell nur zustimmen.

Falls Du mich damit gemeint hast, bezüglich über Bigbike Fahrer usw.
dann möchte ich mich hiermit entschuldigen bzw. meine Sichtweise nochmal klarstellen.

Ich hab absolut nix gegen Bigbikes, hätt auch gern eins... Aber man kann eben nicht alles haben.
Mir ging es nur darum, daß ich in den letzten jahren sehr oft erlebt habe, daß die "Bergab Fraktion" sehr gerne über die sogenannten CC Fahrer (rasierte Waden usw....) gelästert haben.

Von wegen "sieht ja voll schwul aus, diese Lycra Hosen...". 

Hab selbst nen Kumpel der auch schon zu der CC Fraktion gehört hat und inzwischen nur noch Enduro Like unterwegs ist. 
Seitdem lästert er nur noch über die Lycra Fuzzies.

Sowas hab ich gemeint. Das versteh ich eben nicht wirklich.

Solange jeder dem anderen seinen Platz lässt, soll doch jeder machen können was er will.
Gerade die Breitbandigkeit an unserem Sport gefällt mir so gut. 

Zum Beispiel mit dem Rennrad nach Trippstadt, dann dort mit dem Nachwuchs ne Runde Bikepark mit dem bigbike und hinterher wieder heim! 
Montags dann mit dem CC hardtail die Hometrails gerockt, das ist doch Abwechslung pur!

Also, falls meine Äusserung falsch verstanden wurde, sollte das ja jetzt klargehen .

Gruß aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2013)

Ich antworte dann mal wieder klassisch: mit Zitat  Zitat statt Laktat!! 



onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Falls Du mich damit gemeint hast, bezüglich über Bigbike Fahrer usw.
> *dann möchte ich mich hiermit entschuldigen* bzw. meine Sichtweise nochmal klarstellen.


Absolut nicht nötig!! Das war nämlich nicht auf dich bezogen. Bei dir kam nur der Begriff "Bigbike" auf, den ich aufgegriffen habe, aber inhaltlich gehen wir da absolut konform! 
Leben und leben lassen... wir machen das doch alle nur zum Spaß - oder etwa nicht?


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh keinen Spaß!

Is'n Scherz ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2013)

Schenkelklopfer! ...für Beinlose


----------



## mcblubb (17. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Dann auch direkt mal kategorisch gegen z. B. Studenten oder Bigbike-Fahrer zu hetzen finde ich etwas daneben -> Bildzeitungsniveau!  Mich persönlich, als Student auf Bigbike (weil ich's kann ), ....




Ich lass es mal kurz "raushängen":

Vor 20-25 Jahren war ich auch mal Student, damals noch mehr auf dem RR als dem MTB.  Da habe ich mich auch immer gefragt, warum die "schlechten Alten" immmer die geilen Karbonfeilen fahren können und ich, obwohl ich es "kann" nicht....

Antwort: Die Alten können es sich leisten 

Und das schöne: auch Du wirst es irgendwann noch merken (hab ich damals auch nicht geglaubt: ist aber so) und Du wirst ängstlicher werden und verantwortungsbewusster etc.


Ich denke das diskussionsauslösende hier ist, dass einige hier den Anschein erwecken (und nicht nur in diesem Thread), das ihre Art des bikens die einzig wahre ist.
Und das ist das, was ich gerne als "Mantafahrerniveau". Ich beobachte die Veranstaltung seit einigen Jahren auf der Strecke und habe daher einen etwas genaueren Überblick über Verhalten und fahrerisches Können der Teilnehmer als die Teilnehmer selbst (ich sehe alle, manche 2-3mal). Dabei fallen mir jedes Jahr Dinge auf (wie z.B., dass nicht jeder SSP-Fahrer den Marathon mit dem SSP fahren sollte, weil ihm die Grudnfähigkeiten dazu fehlen). Es gibt sehr viele Fahrer, die nicht richtig bremsen und dadurch selbst auf Forstwegen schon Unsicherheiten entstehen lassen.

M.E. verdrängen viele Fahrer, dass der GB nicht eine reine Spaßveranstaltung ist, sondern auch eine Massensportveranstaltung, die recht hohe Anforderungen an Kondition, Fahrtechnik und Verantwortungsbewusstsein des einzelnen stellen. Das ging 13 Jahre gut ist aber auch dem Sachverhalt geschuldet, dass die Veranstalter neben dem Spaßfaktor sehr verantwortungsvoll agieren. 

In diesem Jahr ist bei mir manchmal das Gefühl entstanden, dass einige (wenige) die Veranstaltung als Präsentationsplattform für ihr Ego genutzt haben.


Ich hoffe ich habe mich getäuscht.

MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2013)

Ok, auf Basis dieses Postings können wir gerne weiter reden  bei den anderen hätte ich darauf z. T. keine Lust gehabt. Aber später... wie du weißt, haben auch Studenten "manchmal" gewisse Verpflichtungen


----------



## Kelme (17. Mai 2013)

Das Dankeschön der Verbandsgemeinde Lambrecht

http://www.vg-lambrecht.de/vg_lambr...bock-Mountainbike-Marathon ein voller Erfolg/


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2013)

Ach Gott, guggt der da lieb.....


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2013)

muahaha voll geil danke ...

bin halt auch ein ganz lieber


----------



## onlyforchicks (17. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Dankeschön der Verbandsgemeinde Lambrecht
> 
> http://www.vg-lambrecht.de/vg_lambr...bock-Mountainbike-Marathon ein voller Erfolg/


 
Gibt's schon Karten für den 10ten Mai 2014 ???


----------



## Kelme (17. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...
> bin halt auch ein ganz lieber


Aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2013)




----------



## donnersberger (17. Mai 2013)

wo geht's denn zur Anmeldung für Gäsbock 2014?


----------



## Kelme (17. Mai 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> wo geht's denn zur Anmeldung für Gäsbock 2014?


Keine Ahnung. 
Damit habe ich nichts mehr zu tun  und das freut mich ungemein. 
Selten habe ich eine Aufgabe entspannter abgeben können als in diesem Fall.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Damit habe ich nichts mehr zu tun  und das freut mich ungemein.
> Selten habe ich eine Aufgabe entspannter abgeben können als in diesem Fall.



Ja wie? Und wen bestechen wir dann wegen unseren Startnummern????


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Mai 2013)

und wegen dem Startplatz


----------



## lomo (17. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ja wie? Und wen bestechen wir dann wegen unseren Startnummern????





Markus (MW) schrieb:


> und wegen dem Startplatz



Aus ist's mit ner Flasche Roten noch nen Startplatz zu erschleichen ...


----------



## donnersberger (17. Mai 2013)

dann halt weißen


----------



## MoneSi (17. Mai 2013)

Nee....mit sowas braucht man jetzt nicht mehr kommen!


----------



## roischiffer (17. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Damit habe ich nichts mehr zu tun  und das freut mich ungemein.
> Selten habe ich eine Aufgabe entspannter abgeben können als in diesem Fall.



Ein herzliches  Dankeschön für Deine geleistete Arbeit in den vergangenen Jahren.


----------



## Kelme (17. Mai 2013)

Das nehme ich jetzt als "Zwischenlob", denn an dem Gesamtprojekt "Gäsbock xx" bin ich weiter dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. Mai 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Nee....mit sowas braucht man jetzt nicht mehr kommen!



 Psst, doch nicht alles verraten, Madame! ;-)


----------



## donnersberger (17. Mai 2013)

Ihr macht es wieder spannend...


----------



## lomo (17. Mai 2013)

Tja, das können wir ;-)
Einfach mal abwarten oder zwischen den Zeilen lesen.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Tja, das können wir ;-)
> Einfach mal abwarten oder zwischen den Zeilen lesen.



Frauenquote


----------



## coffer (17. Mai 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Frauenquote


----------



## Sarrois (18. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - mein Freund ist Saarländer



Löbliche Einstellung




lomo schrieb:


> War jemand am Samstag bis zum Schluss in der Halle?
> ]


Froog nedd so bleed




MoneSi schrieb:


> Nee....mit sowas braucht man jetzt nicht mehr kommen!


Das macht es in der Tat etwas komplizierter mit den Nummern


----------



## Kelme (18. Mai 2013)

Tja meine Herren, da ist jetzt ein wenig Kreativität und Einfallsreichtum gefragt.
Muss ja auch sagen: Die Ausbeute an Rotem war dieses Jahr mager. Das eine Fläschchen war aber sehr fein. Ein Lob dem Spender - äh Zahler .


----------



## Sarrois (18. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Tja meine Herren, da ist jetzt ein wenig Kreativität und Einfallsreichtum gefragt.
> Muss ja auch sagen: Die Ausbeute an Rotem war dieses Jahr mager. Das eine Fläschchen war aber sehr fein. Ein Lob dem Spender - äh Zahler .



Kelme, ich hab es zwar letztes Jahr nedd geschafft, aber dieses Jahr komm ich vorbei, dann kriegste noch ne gute Flasche Beinspreitzer rot


----------



## atlas (18. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Tja meine Herren, da ist jetzt ein wenig Kreativität und Einfallsreichtum gefragt.
> Muss ja auch sagen: Die Ausbeute an Rotem war dieses Jahr mager. Das eine Fläschchen war aber sehr fein. Ein Lob dem Spender - äh Zahler .





War mir ein Bedürfniss.
Für den Gäßbock bzw. dessen Organisatoren/Helfer sollte man ein Fässje beischaffen.

Besonders gefallen hat mir die "Madame reiferen Alters",welche als Streckenposten fungierte.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2013)

Ich habe da noch was auf meinem - jetzt wird's peinlich - Schmaardfoon gefunden.




Kurz vor der Spaltuuung!! von kelme_sis auf Flickr




IMAG0054 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Tinchen von kelme_sis auf Flickr




IMAG0055 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Weil da ggfs. eine Diskussion mit einem "Möchtegern-Waldbesitzer" ansteht (so meldet er sich zumindest am Telefon), bin ich mit meiner Frau und unseren Hunden heute den kompletten Trail auf den Fotos hoch und runter abgelaufen. Da gibt es zwei Stellen, an denen man sieht, dass da Radverkehr war. Aber 600? Nein!
Ansonsten: Es gibt Stellen, da liegt das Laub völlig unvermahlen auf dem Weg und das Ding ist perfekt. Es gibt Dikussionen auf die ich mich richtig freue .


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Mai 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Nee....mit sowas braucht man jetzt nicht mehr kommen!


Ich denke, das Thema Schalldämmung ist eher interessant...


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2013)

Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an @tommybgoode. Der ist heute an der Kelme-Burg vorbei geradelt und hat beim Stop gleich mal zwei Fläschchen besten Pfälze Wein angeliefert. 

Ein dickes Dankeschön. Die trage ich mal hoch zu den Wellenliegen (Sonder-VP) und setze mich in die Abendsonne (2014 oder so ...).


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (28. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an @tommybgoode. Der ist heute an der Kelme-Burg vorbei geradelt und hat beim Stop gleich mal zwei Fläschchen besten Pfälze Wein angeliefert.



Ach, ist die Anmeldung für 2014 etwa schon offen ?!


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2013)

Das war 'ne Nachzahlung


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Muss ja auch sagen: Die Ausbeute an Rotem war dieses Jahr mager. Das eine Fläschchen war aber sehr fein. Ein Lob dem Spender - äh Zahler .



Der Eintrag hat mich mal wieder daran erinnert, dass ich mich schon ewig in flüssiger Form für die Super-Sonder-VP mitten in der Nacht auf dem Weg nach KL bedanken wollte.

Und da heute ja mal tatsächlich gutes Wetter war und ich es zeitlich einrichten konnte, habe ich mal eine kleine Runde gedreht.

Dann lasst es euch schmecken. Ich habe beide schon mehrfach getestet und für gut befunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (28. Mai 2013)

#Nachtschicht. schrieb:


> Ach, ist die Anmeldung für 2014 etwa schon offen ?!



Würde nicht weiterhelfen!!


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2013)

Do you speak English?


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Mai 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Der Eintrag hat mich mal wieder daran erinnert, dass ich mich schon ewig in flüssiger Form für die Super-Sonder-VP mitten in der Nacht auf dem Weg nach KL bedanken wollte..





Gibts die dieses Jahr auch wieder?!


----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Do you speak English?



Bin grad am lesen 
_"They served us delicious Dampfnudeln ..."_ 
Und unocz im BWR-Trikot 







Schad', dass man nicht mehr mitfahren darf  ... 
aber schön, dass man dann die ganzen bekannten Gesichter an der VP begrüßen darf


----------



## Dddakk (29. Mai 2013)

..er hat Powergel am Drecksanstieg benutzt, obwohl es Dampfnudeln, Saumage und Drachenzähne gab, das gibt Zeitstrafe!  


Aber schön geschrieben, und, machen wir doch gerne!
Die Spaltung lag ja optimal dieses Jahr für Zäpfle:


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Mai 2013)

also ich muß nochmal ein loblied singen auf den gäsbock mit seiner geilen strecke und den herrlichen trails. 

bin letzten sonntag in bad wildbad nen marathon gefahren welcher zu der german bike masters serie gehört und dachte mir, naja im schwarzwald wird das bestimmt net schlecht... pustekuchen 
hatte lange strecke gemeldet und hab nach 2 runden abgebrochen (etwa [email protected]), zum teil wegen des super garstigen wetters 
(oberhalb 800m dauerschneeregen, unterhalb 800 nur dauerregen  ) und auch wegen der TOTAL langweiligen und spass befreiten strecke.
90% 3m breite waldautobahn (auch bergab mit teilweise bis zu 70km/h) 7% asphalt und 3% trail 

fazit : LANG LEBE DER GÄSBOCK


----------



## unocz (29. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Bin grad am lesen
> _"They served us delicious Dampfnudeln ..."_
> Und unocz im BWR-Trikot
> 
> ...



hallo


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> fazit : LANG LEBE DER GÄSBOCK


Ich vermeide ja tunlichst irgendwelche Vergleiche unserer Veranstaltung mit anderen Marathons/events. Für mich sind die halt "anders" und ich werde mich als Ausrichter/Veranstalter niemals hinstellen und behaupten "Wir sind besser als ...!" - aber ehrlich: So eine Rückmeldung von euch Teilnehmern geht manchmal runter wie Öl und der Wunsch auf langes Leben erst recht.


----------



## Sarrois (29. Mai 2013)

Ich kann rückblickend auch nur sagen:

Vielen Dank Kelme, schei$e war's 

Wir stehen 2014 wieder auf der Matte bzw. Weizenbierstand

Btw.:Weizenbier ist der neue Saumagen


----------



## Optimizer (29. Mai 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich kann rückblickend auch nur sagen:
> 
> Vielen Dank Kelme, schei$e war's
> 
> ...



Kommst du dann endlich mit dem 456, Mister X???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (29. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kommst du dann endlich mit dem 456, Mister X???


 
Psssssssssssssssst,
das neue Bike muss ich erst einmal im Urlaub bei der Lebensgefahr anmelden
Ist im Moment noch beim Kollega gebunkert


----------



## Optimizer (29. Mai 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> das neue Bike muss ich erst einmal im Urlaub bei der Lebensgefahr anmelden



hmmm.....sobald bei mir das rauskommt und sie fragt, warum ich noch ein Fahrrad brauche, obwohl ich doch schon zwei habe, sage ich ihr, dass es für sie ist, dass sie mal mitfahren kann.....


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> hmmm.....sobald bei mir das rauskommt und sie fragt, warum ich noch ein Fahrrad brauche, obwohl ich doch schon zwei habe, sage ich ihr, dass es für sie ist, dass sie mal mitfahren kann.....



Der Trend geht eh zum Fünftrad.


----------



## Sarrois (29. Mai 2013)

Naja, beim Letzten Mal hat Sie gesagt,
"Was willst Du ein neues Fahrrad? Du solltest erst mal die Terasse machen"
Also hab ich sie rausgeführt auf die alte Terrasse, den Arm um Ihr Schulter gelegt und gesagt:
"Gugg Dir die Terassenplatten an und stell Dir vor die wären neu.
Wie soll ich auf denen über die Trails bolzen im Sommer"
Hab keine Antwort bekommen, dafür das 301


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2013)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Der Trend geht eh zum Fünftrad.



Mist. Ich muss eins verkaufen.


----------



## lomo (29. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mist. Ich muss eins verkaufen.



Ich teil' den Bestand durch zwei!


----------



## Sarrois (29. Mai 2013)

Zwei könnt ich aufnehmem


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mist. Ich muss eins verkaufen.



Ok, würde eins nehmen, habe noch Platz über.


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich teil' den Bestand durch zwei!



Hey, Du bist hier außer Konkurrenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Mai 2013)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hey, Du bist hier außer Konkurrenz.



Das könnte ich durch zwei teilen, nee, das können sich sogar zwei teilen ...




Klappi von *lomo* auf Flickr

... geb' ich aber nicht her!


----------



## stuhli (31. Mai 2013)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Der Trend geht eh zum Fünftrad.


 
 ich hab fünf, würde mich aber von einem 26er Radon SSP trennen.
wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht.


----------



## rmfausi (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habe wieder ein 26" SSP Rad und brauche keins mehr.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (9. Juni 2013)

Ein trüber Sonntag lädt dazu ein diverse Foto-CD mal zu scannen. Wenn ich was "nettes" finde, stelle ich es hier ein.

Erster Fund: sieht aus wie Klein-Kanada




514 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (9. Juni 2013)

Ach ja: Alle Fotos jetzt hier von Julia Bergold. Danke dafür 

Prüfung bestanden



Magnetfelsen-2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Entspannt bergab



421 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Lang lebe der CSD



177 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Högschde Konzentration



515 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Da runter?



150 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juni 2013)

Zwei von fünf Bildern zieren nen Crosser. Wenn das so weiter geht, kannst du in ein, zwei Jahren im Rahmen des Gäsbock die pälzischen Crossweltmeisterschaften ausrichten....

die Strecke würds auf jeden Fall hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. Juni 2013)

Dann mal ein paar ohne Crosser




GBB13_23 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ok, noch ein Exot



GBB13_22 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juni 2013)

Der Houschter sieht auf dem ersten Bild gelangweilt aus!?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2013)

...vermutlich braucht er einfach mal einen etwas breiteren Lenker, damit ihn sein Remidemy nicht langweilt  Sieht zumindest auf den meisten MD-Grafix Fotos so aus, als wäre der etwas schmal für ihn.

Oder er fand es schade, dass er niemanden mehr mit "falschen Reifen" vor sich hatte, den er hätte runtermachen können  Wie sich später gezeigt hat, war ja nicht der Reifen, sondern der Schlauch der falsche


----------



## Houschter (14. Juni 2013)

Das Remy hatte an dem Tag frei!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, das ist ja was anderes... sieht aber auf den ersten Blick und wenn man nicht genau drauf achtet schon sehr ähnlich aus 
Aber trotzdem: der Lenker ist zu schmal für dein Kreuz!


----------



## Kelme (16. Juni 2013)

Ein Rudel "Bosch-Biker" im Anflug.
Ok, mit Unterstützern




GBB13_14 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (23. Juni 2013)

SpendenÃ¼bergabe von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Heute war offizielle SpendenÃ¼bergabe fÃ¼r den Fahrradtransportwagen. Stilgerecht natÃ¼rlich vor der Lok am Ort der VP 1 in Erfenstein. Durch die SpendenstartplÃ¤tze, die UnterstÃ¼tzung des Rotary Clubs, Eure Barspenden und eine Aufrundung durch uns sind 3.000,- â¬ zusammen gekommen. Danke dafÃ¼r.
Als Termin fÃ¼r die Jungfernfahrt des neuen Transportwagens fÃ¼r die RÃ¤der ist der Mai 2014 ins Auge gefasst. Da machen wir was draus. Versprochen.




SpendenÃ¼bergabe_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (23. Juni 2013)

Im Detail:




;-) von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2013)

Eben angekommen




Lieferung von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Heute abend wird verpackt und versandfertig gemacht.


----------



## lomo (27. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Heute abend wird verpackt und versandfertig gemacht.



Viel Spaß dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2013)

Kiste auf von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juni 2013)

Ist die Farbe auch ordentlich Dornfelder-Rot?


----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2013)

Das werde ich erst heute Abend testen können.
Werde mal ein Achtel über ein beliebiges Trikot kippen und dann schauen, ob man was sieht.
Erster Eindruck: Schöne, lebendige Farbkombi. Wie gut, dass ich für mich nochmals bestellt habe .


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juni 2013)

"Achtel" ?!? Gibts doch in der Pfalz gar nicht....


----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2013)

Du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass ich auch nur einen Tropfen mehr für einen Farbtest verschwenden werde? Der Rest wird getrunken.


----------



## lomo (27. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Der Rest wird getrunken.



Von der "weiblichen Übermacht"?


----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2013)

Chefin kontrolliert von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Juni 2013)

Der Wuff ist sowas von schnuffig...


----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2013)

Wenn du zu MoneSi noch einmal Wuff sagst, wird's schwierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn du zu MoneSi noch einmal Wuff sagst, wird's schwierig!



Wau ... äh, wow!


----------



## Houschter (28. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Wau ... äh, wow!



Wie jetzt, ich dachte wuff!


----------



## südpfälzer (1. Juli 2013)

Punktlandung:
Heute im Briefkasten...





...Morgen schon auf dem Weg über die Alpen.


----------



## Kelme (1. Juli 2013)

Da hätte ich gerne ein Passfoto .


----------



## südpfälzer (1. Juli 2013)

Wird geliefert


----------



## donnersberger (2. Juli 2013)

Bei mir kam's gestern auch an - Danke!

Hab's gleich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit angezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juli 2013)

was ein adretter bursche und so fröhlich ufem weg zur arbeit


----------



## donnersberger (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juli 2013)

bei mir sehen die geschäftswegen meist eher SO aus 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIbRCjm5Ky4"]Wie man Freitags nach Hause geht und am Montag wieder zur Arbeit muss. - YouTube[/nomedia]


...und jetzt geh ich auf den pumptrack... bissi training für´s WE


----------



## südpfälzer (10. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gerne ein Passfoto .


 So, wieder zurück aus Bella Italia. Auf der Tour natürlich fleißig Passfotos gemacht. 

Der erste Versuch am Fernpaß:




Auf der Plamort schon besser:




Naturnser Alm darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:




Und zum Schluss das Poserfoto am Gardasee:


----------



## Kelme (10. Juli 2013)

Fahrer und Trikot immer schick


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juli 2013)

poserfotos sind immer gut


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Juli 2013)

Meine Geheimwaffe für den GB14 (Lampenexperimentalmodell) 




Dreiradtandem von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## Basilisk (13. Juli 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Meine Geheimwaffe für den GB14



Aha sozusagen ein E-Tandem


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Meine Geheimwaffe für den GB14 (Lampenexperimentalmodell)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woooaaahh!
Wo gibts denn so was?


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juli 2013)

..Tandelec..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (14. Juli 2013)

Basilisk schrieb:


> Aha sozusagen ein E-Tandem


..und es kann auch nicht aufsetzen  Aber Du wieder mitfährst, brauche ich natürlich kein "E"


----------



## Optimizer (14. Juli 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Meine Geheimwaffe für den GB14 (Lampenexperimentalmodell)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Wand dahinten sehe.... ist das dein Fahrradzimmer?


----------



## Joshua60 (14. Juli 2013)

Vollkommen richtig! Fahrrad- und Jugendzimmer 
 Lampe gibts übrigens bei dabo-leuchten.de, allerdings hinkt die Qualität etwas hinter dem Aussehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juli 2013)

Angemessene Erfrischung nach einem anstrengenden Tag auf dem Rad:





Eiskaffee mit schottischem Whisky und dazu passend: Shortbread


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2013)

Heute an der Sonder-VP ...




Sonder-VP von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. Juli 2013)

Ist das Milch in den Gläsern?


----------



## Sarrois (28. Juli 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ist das Milch in den Gläsern?



Muhahahaha


----------



## Kelme (28. Juli 2013)

Was einem bei "Gäsbock für Gäsböcke" sonst noch vor die Linse läuft (oder besser steht):
Jahrgang 1960



Gäsbock für Gäsböcke_1 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Gäsbock für Gäsböcke_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Bei dem Wetter war die Langtrecke "sportlich", aber die Trails immer noch sehr vergnüglich. Gegen irgendein Kraut muss mein rechter Oberschenkel allergisch sein. Das sieht seltsam aus mit den ganzen roten Flecken drauf.

lomo hat sich für das Abendessen ein wenig Salat aus dem Wald mitgebracht. Ob das schmeckt?




Gäsbock für Gäsböcke_5 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## BenniG. (28. Juli 2013)

Ist das ein Nicolai, mit dem der Salat da transportiert wird?
Ist das neu? Wäre mir auf dem Gäsbock bestimmt aufgefallen, vor allem so in schwarz/weiß Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Juli 2013)

Nicolai ja.
Neu nein.
Der lomo war allerdings am Marathon nur sehr selektiv auf der Strecke unterwegs.


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nicolai ja.
> Neu nein.
> Der lomo war allerdings am Marathon nur sehr selektiv auf der Strecke unterwegs.



War/ist ja auch eine selektive Strecke


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2013)

Apropos selektive Strecke ...




Langstrecke von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (29. Juli 2013)

Spaziergang im Kräutergarten


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2013)

Die Passage im Bild war die schlimmste. Eine Machete wäre das Mittel der Wahl gewesen. Zu Zeiten des Marathon im Mai war da fast schon freie Fahrt.
Ähnlich doof die Zufahrt ab Festplatz zum Singletrail 2 oberhalb des Beerentals. Frühstück für die Zecken war angesagt. Der Grasweg, der beim Marathon in eine feine Wegführung verwandelt wurde, stellte sich erfreulich problemlos dar. Ausnahme: Ein paar sehr bissige Brennesseln aus bester pfälzer Zucht.


----------



## Sarrois (30. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> lomo hat sich für das Abendessen ein wenig Salat aus dem Wald mitgebracht. Ob das schmeckt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Handschuhe langstreckentauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2013)

Wieso net?


----------



## Sarrois (30. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Wieso net?


 
Hab die Gleichen
Bin am So 100km mit dem Riesenrad gefahren und ich find die zu wenig gepolstert für so nen Stunt


----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2013)

Mag eh wenig Polsterung ... sowohl an den Händen als auch am Hintern


----------



## Bergfried (30. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Passage im Bild war die schlimmste. Eine Machete wäre das Mittel der Wahl gewesen. Zu Zeiten des Marathon im Mai war da fast schon freie Fahrt.
> Ähnlich doof die Zufahrt ab Festplatz zum Singletrail 2 oberhalb des Beerentals. Frühstück für die Zecken war angesagt. Der Grasweg, der beim Marathon in eine feine Wegführung verwandelt wurde, stellte sich erfreulich problemlos dar. Ausnahme: Ein paar sehr bissige Brennesseln aus bester pfälzer Zucht.



...jaaah, sabber...leider zu wenig !


----------

